# HankTheTank and Ownedby3alpacas Journal



## HankTheTank (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all!
    As some of you know, Ownedby3alpacas and I are sisters. So, we decided we'd both have the same journal, since it wouldn't be very interesting having two journals saying the same exact things. First off-some basic information. We are in Dutchess County, NY. I'm not sure if you'd describe our set-up as a farm, but it's getting pretty close to that! We have 3 dogs: Titan, our "Heinz 57" mix, Sophia, a Yorkie-Maltese mix, and Fredricksburg, the bloodhound we're raising to become a search-and-rescue dog for the police. Also, there are 5 cats, a dove, 2 parakeets, 9 geese, 2 ducks, and of course- the alpacas and goats. The alpacas are my sisters, I'm the crazy goat lady! She just recently got a new alpaca, he's adorable!! We're not sure if he has a name yet, maybe Desmond? She also has Luke, a 9 year old gelding. Personally, I think he's a little grouchy, but if you ask her he's sweet as candy.....yeah right    And, last but certainly not least, Kripto! He's pretty shy around me,they all are, as I said-I'm the goat lady, not the alpaca maniac. But as far as I know, he's a pretty sweet little guy and he's adorable too! Finally, the goats! I could talk for HOURS about my "kids", but I'll try to keep it short. I have 2, though eventually I'd like to expand my herd. Both are Nigerian Dwarves. First is Hank, my amazing-wonderful-adorable-fantabulous wether (can ya tell I like him?) He is really friendly with everyone...in fact, he gets along with people so well I'm trying to get him involved with the Visiting Pet Program! I've had him for the longest and I love him to death. My other goat is Elf, who I've only had since this past summer. She came from a not so great situation, but made wonderful progress since I got her. She is now healthy and happy, and as sweet as can be! (most of the time.....) I'm hoping to breed her at some point then show her. There is also a duck, Colin. I didn't count him with the other animals because, well, I don't really own him. Nobody does. He wasn't raised with other ducks, so he has no clue what species he really is! He has lived with the goats for the longest time, and thinks he is one of them. He follows them everywhere, eats what they eat (he even grazes!!), goes where they go. In fact, if Hank and Elf stray too far away from each other he quacks until they come back! Oh wow....didn't I say something about keeping it short?! Anyway, that's some background info on our little herd of critters. Either me or Ownedby3alpacas will write something every now and then, if something happens or we have a story to tell.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 15, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> She also has Luke, a 9 year old gelding. Personally, I think he's a little grouchy, but if you ask her he's sweet as candy.....yeah right


You just need to get to know him more...He really is sweet if you don't mind being kicked now and then 



			
				HankTheTank said:
			
		

> First is Hank, my amazing-wonderful-adorable-fantabulous wether (can ya tell I like him?)


I will agree. He IS pretty "amazing-adorable- fantabulous" And he does tricks!!!! 



			
				HankTheTank said:
			
		

> My other goat is Elf, who I've only had since this past summer. She came from a not so great situation, but made wonderful progress since I got her. She is now healthy and happy, and as sweet as can be! (most of the time.....)


as sweet as Lukey! 



			
				HankTheTank said:
			
		

> There is also a duck, Colin. I didn't count him with the other animals because, well, I don't really own him. Nobody does. He wasn't raised with other ducks, so he has no clue what species he really is! He has lived with the goats for the longest time, and thinks he is one of them. He follows them everywhere, eats what they eat (he even grazes!!), goes where they go. In fact, if Hank and Elf stray too far away from each other he quacks until they come back!


He was hatched with chickens and lived with those for awhile and then I got him and he joined my chickens. Then all of them got eaten by hawks  so Colin moved in with the goats. And he happily realized that even though he THOUGHT he was a chicken, he really is a goat (and he's a wonderful one too!).

Maybe we should put up some more pictures??!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 15, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I will agree. He IS pretty "amazing-adorable- fantabulous" And he does tricks!!!!


......you forgot wonderful


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 15, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welome to journaling.  We all look forward to hear the adventures of Hank, Luke Colin and Elf.  

Pictures are required!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

Loved reading your journal.  You girls are really something.  Working hard to keep all your animals happy, plus working to share them with people who need something in their life.   And my HATS off to all those who take their animals to visit the sick.  Henry was visited by a few dogs in CHOP.  Lit up his face and made his day.  Animals do something don't they.

Loved hearing about all your animals.  Love the "Heinz 57" label of your mix.  Jake, our dog is a mix, and we call him a 100% Purebred New Jersey Mutt.  Best dog we have had, and I LOVED my purebred Kuvacz.  But those mixes, they are just something.  

Hope both of you girls talk about your animals.  Would love to hear if Hank gets into the Petting Program.  Love the fact that Elf was taking from a not to great place, and you made her content and settled.  

Also love the duck story.  Or should I say duck-goat. lol.  Jake is thinking he is a bunny sometimes, because he loves the strawberries, apples, broccoli and brussell sprouts we feed our rabbits.  He has to have his share the same time the bunnies do.  Silly dog, but I have to say, he is always checking on them, and will sleep by their cages at night.  He does love his bunnies.  

Look forward to hearing more.  Loved that you both combined your journal.  

K


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, not really much going on around here....not really enjoying the cold though  My water buckets are frozen completely solid every day, thats a bunch of fun (NOT!!) The hose freezes too so I think I'm gonna be melting and filling buckets in the bathtub until April :/ Now every time I do the buckets we wind up with giant ice floes in our tub. That parts actually pretty cool....not sure why, I just think it's fun to have huge chunks of ice in the house! Maybe I'll build a castle with them..We got a new Murray McMurray Hatchery catalogue, and I was reading it today. That was a big mistake, because now I want to get chickens! Colin wouldn't mind some other feathery friends, right? Ownedby3alpacas, whats your take on this? Think Mom wants more birds? haha I'm sure she'd be thrilled.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh look, Dwarves! That's my little herd. The handsome red and white guy is Hank, the blond is Elf, and the one with the feathers is Colin. Or maybe the one with the feathers is Hank, and the red and white guy is Colin? They look so alike it's hard to tell them apart  I think Thing 2 is going to put up some alpaca pictures pretty soon, and I'll try to get better ones of the goats.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

I like you hank the tank! Your very funny and interesting!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2012)

I got a McMurray catalog too the other day! Don't think I am adding any more chickens to our flock though. I was looking at the incubators and all that stuff though. I have been wanting to hatch a few eggs for the kids.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 16, 2012)

Remember what I said about not much going on here? I take that back. Our dog Titan just gave us quite the scare. He's always been interested in cats, but he always just chased them, nothing else, until about 10 minutes ago. He cornered one of our cats, Brewster, on the porch and gave him quite the beating  It took 3 of us to pry him off, and it took a long time. Luckily, neither side sustained major injuries. Brewster is very shaken up and bleeding a little, but seems mostly ok. Titan got his face scratched up pretty good, but again, nothing serious. He's never done anything like this before, so were pretty shocked too. Any dog people on this forum? Any suggestions on how to get a dog to ignore cats?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 16, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas, whats your take on this? Think Mom wants more birds? haha I'm sure she'd be thrilled....


I want chickens!!!!!! I think we could convince mom...but how do you tell all the raccoons and weasels and hawks that they aren't for dinner? 



			
				HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I think Thing 2 is going to put up some alpaca pictures pretty soon, and I'll try to get better ones of the goats.


Thing 2??  I will put pictures!!!

Luke (white gelding) and Kripto






New baby, Desmond





SAR Bloodhound in training





Sophia (yorkie/maltese mix)





Titan (mutt, cat biter  )


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 16, 2012)

> I think we could convince mom...but how do you tell all the raccoons and weasels and hawks that they aren't for dinner?


Oh thats easy! We get a big sign that says "GO AWAY!!" and put it near the pen. That oughta work, right?   Or I'll just get more goats as protection. And a llama 
  Freddys lookin a little limp in that picture....did you forget to put his bones in this morning?! Give that dog a skeletal system!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

from Arkansas

I think I will look forward to reading  your journal, welcome to the crazy world of BYH journaling.
I can't wait to read more.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 17, 2012)

Look what we had last night!! After a week of freezing temperatures, we finally got some snow. The goats don't like it, they think it's quite gross in fact, but personally I don't mind it because we got a 2 hour delay this morning   Which means I don't have to go to school until 9:00! Hooray!! Now I'll have some time to get stuff done this morning. Maybe I'll do homework, maybe I'll clean my room, maybe I'll go back to sleep..... Yep, I like that last option


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear Winter,
       We don't like you. You freeze our water bucket and make our barn cold. You're too windy. And you make Colins feet cold. Heck, you make ME cold. You have overstayed your welcome.  I think it's time for you to go now.
                                                                                Sincerely, Hank and Elf
P.S- Were moving into the house!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

Also, Hey Thing 2! Remember this?  He was so tiny!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2012)

They are all so cute!   I love the night pictures of the stars.  SO pretty.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Dear Winter,
> We don't like you. You freeze our water bucket and make our barn cold. You're too windy. And you make Colins feet cold. Heck, you make ME cold. You have overstayed your welcome.  I think it's time for you to go now.
> Sincerely, Hank and Elf
> P.S- Were moving into the house!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5858_practice_822.jpg


  you 2 are 2 funny.. I LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE HANK THE TANK!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! I really like the second quote on your sig as well


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Thanks! I really like the second quote on your sig as well


Thank you! I love those phrases... I also saw a quote on the back of a man's shirt once; it read:
"The problems of this worlds economics, politics, culture, etc. etc. (can't remember) etc., is all caused by the lack of knowledge on 
how to dance." 







That just makes me laugh!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

Uh-oh.....I can't dance!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Uh-oh.....I can't dance!


I'll teach you! I can... what kind though???


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 19, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Also, Hey Thing 2! Remember this?  He was so tiny!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5858_practice_757.jpg


Oh, my baby Fred!!!

He was tiny here too!










And he could sit on my lap!!!!!





WHY DID HE HAVE TO GROW??!!! I WANT MY LITTLE PUPPY BACK!!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 19, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HankTheTank DANCING????!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

I have no idea...I know nothing about dancing except that to waltz you count 3  I play guitar though so I guess that counts as my musical thingy/accomplishment


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

> HankTheTank DANCING????!!!


.....it's really not that funny, Thing 2. Lets see you try!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 19, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> > Ownedby3alpacasHankTheTank DANCING????!!!
> 
> 
> .....it's really not that funny, Thing 2. Lets see you try!


Dance??!! Me???!!! You've GOT to be kidding


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

I never kid. I am a very serious person. *tries to keep straight face, fails miserably. cracks herself up*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

You girls are funny...  I know how to dance a bunch of ways... I play mandolin.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

SNOW!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> SNOW!


I would love snow... don't get ANY of it down here...


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

You can have mine!! I'll ship it to you! Take it, take all of it!! (Ownedby3alpacas seconds this)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> You can have mine!! I'll ship it to you! Take it, take all of it!! (Ownedby3alpacas seconds this)


Nice! It'll just melt here though. :/


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 19, 2012)

you girls are too funny   

I have started a new journal if you didn't know here is the link

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16414


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 20, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> You can have mine!! I'll ship it to you! Take it, take all of it!! (Ownedby3alpacas seconds this)


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 20, 2012)

Ugh....no school for me today, I feel like death warmed over  Maybe I'll curl up with a goat and sleep


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 20, 2012)

feel better soon


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 20, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ugh....no school for me today, I feel like death warmed over  Maybe I'll curl up with a goat and sleep


Does that mean the goats will be coming in the house again?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 20, 2012)

Perhaps.....you wanna kick the dogs out first?


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 20, 2012)

You two are a class act, lol.  How much land do you guys have.  I had Nigerian Pygmy crosses briefly.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 20, 2012)

Around an acre....I think? Maybe?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 20, 2012)

not enough land!!!! We need more!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 20, 2012)

We'll just sloooowly start expanding onto our neighbors property...they won't mind, right?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 20, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> We'll just sloooowly start expanding onto our neighbors property...they won't mind, right?


    Oooh, good idea! They are a little crazy, they might not notice...


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 20, 2012)

A few videos...
http://youtu.be/ZrrfGkh9mFc

http://youtu.be/L_RuVI8cdv4

http://youtu.be/L-Mj13eJMPM


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 20, 2012)

My goats are on Youtube! What an honor....  :bun


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 20, 2012)

Baby pictures of Elf! They're from the farm she was born at, way before I got her.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> We'll just sloooowly start expanding onto our neighbors property...they won't mind, right?


 Elevan!! YOU SHOULD MAKE THESE 2 BE THE BYH COMEDIANS!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 21, 2012)

UGH!!!!!! There is a LOT of snow and I hate snow


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 21, 2012)

No problem! I'll be out in the yard with a blow dryer if anyone needs me


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> No problem! I'll be out in the yard with a blow dryer if anyone needs me


 YOU 2!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> No problem! I'll be out in the yard with a blow dryer if anyone needs me


What are you still doing in the house???!! GO!!!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 21, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> What are you still doing in the house???!! GO!!!!!


I'm busy. You go!


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 21, 2012)

Now girls play nice or I'll tell your mother, lol.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 21, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Now girls play nice or I'll tell your mother, lol.


Uh-oh........


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already told her...


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 21, 2012)

How could you?!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> How could you?!


 I'm kidding... I'd like to meet you little gals.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 21, 2012)

They are amusing aren't they.  I admit to watching a few of the YouTube Goats and that fancy Black Alpaca.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 21, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> They are amusing aren't they.  I admit to watching a few of the YouTube Goats and that fancy Black Alpaca.


HankTheTank, someone else besides you has watched your goats videos!!!!! (I think there's about 5 views on them...and 4 of them were HankTheTank  )

The alpacas aren't too pleased with the snow and have spent the day hiding in their barn. Krip was out for awhile...he told me he wasn't going to but he has a blanket of snow on his back now so I guess he's a liar. And Luke keeps looking at me like I caused all this and took away his grass.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 21, 2012)

I just watched the videos!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 21, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I just watched the videos!


As Avery would say, WOO HOO!!! 2 people have watched now HankTheTank!!!!!!!!!  Aren't you proud??? Get off the phone and get back on the computer you!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 21, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> And Luke keeps looking at me like I caused all this and took away his grass.


You did. And we all want our grass back. *threatens angrily with lightsaber*
And I don't wanna be off the phone! I'll be back on again in a minute too, so  to you!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 21, 2012)

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! PUT THAT LIGHTSABER AWAY! GET AWAY!!! I changed my mind. You can stay on the phone alllllll night...just leave the light saber with me.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 21, 2012)

I will stay on the phone all night, so there! But no, you absolutely CANNOT have my lightsaber. I need it for self defense! (mainly against you....)


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I will stay on the phone all night, so there! But no, you absolutely CANNOT have my lightsaber. I need it for self defense! (mainly against you....)


Ok, just for the future.  You two are young ladies right?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes we are


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 21, 2012)

, Tomboys more like it.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely! Who wants to be girly when you can have goats?!
And Ownedby3alpacas, you were right. I will be on the phone all night......it's waaaay past my bedtime and I had a lot of caffiene! This may not end well


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 22, 2012)

you two make my day


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2012)

They are cute and Luke does look grumpy in that picture.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 22, 2012)

Probably shouldn't have stayed up so late......and I really don't want to get up for school in the morning. :/ Double biology first thing  AND it's the first day of midterm week. Lovely. Thing 2, you wanna go to school for me? I started my english midterm on Thursday, and I'm actually pretty proud of that one. I believe I may be the only person in school to have incorporated the phrase "Granny's bran muffins" in an essay that's dealing with the justice system! It's supposed to be cold this week, and we already got a bit of snow   So thats pretty great too (heavy sarcasm) Now I get to freeze my.......teakettle  off at work all week. Ownedby3alpacas, I declare a switch! You go to school and work for me, and I'll stay home with the animals. Ok? Good. Have fun!


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 22, 2012)

Sooo are you two in college?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 22, 2012)

She's in online college, I'm in high school


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 22, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Probably shouldn't have stayed up so late......and I really don't want to get up for school in the morning. :/ Double biology first thing  AND it's the first day of midterm week. Lovely. Thing 2, you wanna go to school for me? I started my english midterm on Thursday, and I'm actually pretty proud of that one. I believe I may be the only person in school to have incorporated the phrase "Granny's bran muffins" in an essay that's dealing with the justice system! It's supposed to be cold this week, and we already got a bit of snow   So thats pretty great too (heavy sarcasm) Now I get to freeze my.......teakettle  off at work all week. Ownedby3alpacas, I declare a switch! You go to school and work for me, and I'll stay home with the animals. Ok? Good. Have fun!


I REFUSE to go back to that place!!! And I will not go to work for you...I'm a lazy unemployed person now.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Probably shouldn't have stayed up so late......and I really don't want to get up for school in the morning. :/ Double biology first thing  AND it's the first day of midterm week. Lovely. Thing 2, you wanna go to school for me? I started my english midterm on Thursday, and I'm actually pretty proud of that one. I believe I may be the only person in school to have incorporated the phrase "Granny's bran muffins" in an essay that's dealing with the justice system! It's supposed to be cold this week, and we already got a bit of snow   So thats pretty great too (heavy sarcasm) Now I get to freeze my.......teakettle  off at work all week. Ownedby3alpacas, I declare a switch! You go to school and work for me, and I'll stay home with the animals. Ok? Good. Have fun!


I will go to school for you, I love Biology.  That was my first degree.  You can go to work for me.  I have 7 guys I have to tell they are loosing their overtime for the week because of supply chain issues and they are NOT going to be happy about it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I REFUSE to go back to that place!!! And I will not go to work for you...I'm a lazy unemployed person now.


Don't be LAZY!!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 22, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, one days worth of SmallFarmGirls energy and you'll be good for a week.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say I am productive.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 23, 2012)

Just found out I can get on here in study hall! Woo-hoo!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Just found out I can get on here in study hall! Woo-hoo!


Why is it called the study hall??? STUDY! Unless its your break.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 23, 2012)

I was studying! Goats, that is  So much more worth it than global or algebra


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I was studying! Goats, that is  So much more worth it than global or algebra


I am not a math person either but, a wise person once told me: "You don't have to like it; you just got to do it!"


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 25, 2012)

We decided to actually try to answer these questions:

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?

New York, and it's either too hot or too cold, with a few perfect days....HankTheTank disagrees on the "too hot" days, she thinks their just right!

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?

Were two out of six kids in the family

3.    How would you define your farm?

....Not really a farm yet :/

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?

No, we have a Super Genius father who builds things, though we do help him out with the animal related projects

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?

I can't, but HankTheTank can weld a little bit, and use Acetaline torches

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?

Hobby for now

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?

Large scale factory farming, HankTheTank never EVER wants pigs

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?

Yes

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?

No, HankTheTank- Yes to the tractor

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?

Not really

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?

Yes, we have had cows, horses, chickens , and pigs. We currently have geese, ducks, alpacas, and goats

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?

Yes, wood

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?

Yes, carrots because I like to pull them out of the ground     HankTheTank- No, I never had the patience

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?

HankTheTank- Sometimes, with bait

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?

We own about an acre

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?

HankTheTank- I help out our Super Genius building things sometimes

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?

Yes

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?

Somewhere with more land

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?

Yes

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?

Some of them

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?

Not really

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?

No, but our sister cans vegetables and jam

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?

No, but a windmill would be cool 

35    What is on your to do list?

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?

No, but I would like to

37.   In what do you trust?

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?

Depends on what needs fixing

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?

Yes


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 27, 2012)

I went outside and called the alpacas and, like always, they came running over.....but I also got 2 goats, a duck and a cat! 

http://youtu.be/AboBSEtnfb4


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 27, 2012)

It's official: We need summer back! It's been really warm this winter, so instead of snow were getting rain. Lots and lots and lots of rain. At this point I would rather have snow, because the rain has turned the goats pen into a swamp. They camped out in the barn and are refusing to come out, because they would get their feet wet in the puddles. On the other hand, Colin is loving this weather! He doesn't need to swim in the water bucket anymore, he can just step outside and take a bath  At work, everything is soaked too...the first animal to greet me when I walk in is a large smelly Nubian buck, just in from the rain, who decided to "share the love" and rub his face on me  And let me tell you, wet dog smell is NOTHING compared to wet buck! I also re-realized why I will never EVER have pigs......a few times being thrown into a wall by a giant angry pig and it kinda kills the whole "adorable little piglet" image.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 27, 2012)

The Duck is hilarious.  Reminds my of my Daffy.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 29, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas, remember doing all the math the other day? I still can't get over the fact that I'll still have Hank when I'm around 30....honestly I can't even really comprehend it. I'll be 30. That's like a million years from now! My day was actually pretty productive, I added giving "kisses" to Hank's bag o' tricks   This trick is a little strange really, I just wanted to see how well Hank would learn it. Basically, you smear a little bit of peanut butter on the side of your face, and tell the goat to "give you a kiss" (some people say "tell me a secret" instead) and when the goat licks off the peanut butter it looks like they're giving you a kiss. I imagine *real* kisses from him would be rather tickly, what with the beard and all  so peanut butter kisses will have to suffice. It's a pretty cute trick if they do it right, but having a goat lick your face feels soooo weird!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 31, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I also re-realized why I will never EVER have pigs......a few times being thrown into a wall by a giant angry pig and it kinda kills the whole "adorable little piglet" image.


I like that pig!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 31, 2012)

From the other day...everyone enjoying a snack!











Some pictures of the alpacas from this morning:
Luke





Kripto





Desmond





Titan looking adorable!! 





Freddy





I have NO idea what hole you're talking about...





Oh! This one?? I didn't do it.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 31, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I like that pig!!


Good for you. However, if she were suddenly to be sent to, say, Sweden, there would be no complaint from me.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol, siblings.  Thought you two had gotten lost.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 2, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Lol, siblings.  Thought you two had gotten lost.


Nope. 


I just dewormed the alpacas and trimmed their nails....ALL BY MYSELF and SURVIVED!!   Ok, I only got their front feet, but it's still exciting. Usually I have to get my dad to hold them and it turns into an alpaca rodeo. I didn't want to wait for him to be able to come over here (stupid story that won't be told but HankTheTank knows why) so I went ahead and caught them in their catch pen and just did it. It's a good thing Luke can't speak cause I don't want him repeating anything I said to him, but overall they behaved better than I expected (I don't have any broken bones or cuts or pricks from the needle or ANYTHING.) 


People drive WAY to fast past our house sometimes and end up running over the geese or ducks. They hit them and don't even slow down or seem to care that they hit something at all.  I just had to go pick up a dead goose and bring her up to the house to bury later.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 2, 2012)

Got to love the wholes.  Of course, I find there after the dogs have come in the house with muddy feet and yea, get out the carpet cleaner.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 2, 2012)

Yay for not dying! Doing Luke's nails by yourself is really quite impressive. I had an interesting experience at work today...So I was just getting started doing the water buckets, when a lady walks in. I had no idea who she was, but she had a tiny little dog on a leash, and she looked really out of place in a barn. She came over and introduced herself; her name was Molly Dyson (I guess she's my bosses daughter or something? I'm not sure. But Rob Dyson is like the richest guy in the state) Apparently she was "going to stay with a friend on a farm for a while, and wanted to get her dog used to farm animals". Her dog Ruby, a King Charles Cavalier, was a tiny little thing, couldn't be more than a year old. Very cute, and didn't seem too phased by all the goats staring at her. Molly on the other hand thought Ruby was freaking out.  The whole time she was telling Ruby to not be scared, trying to calm her down, while all the while Ruby was cheerfully sniffing noses with a 350 pound pig. After a while, she started asking me questions about the farm and things. Everything about this lady, from what she was saying to the way she looked literally screamed "CITY!"  According to her, goats sound like dogs. I'm still not entirely sure how she decided this. She wanted me to explain EVERYTHING to her, like why I had to scrub out  the buckets, why I had to sweep out the barn, etc.  She asked me if I had any dogs, I said yes, 3. We talked about dogs for a while, and then I realized- She thought I had purebred show dogs or something. THAT took quite a bit of explaining. She's had purebred dogs her whole life, and I guess she really couldn't grasp the concept of a mutt!  She was actually a very nice lady, but she lives sooo differently from me that it's almost unbelievable. The whole time she was looking at me like she was thinking "poor kid", but honestly I really wouldn't want to be that rich. I think once you pass the million dollar mark, all common sense just evaporates, and then all that's in your head is how to redecorate your home, or what color of Mercedes to buy. Heck, I couldn't be rich anyway! I'd spend it all on goats


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah the Goats wouldn't like the dresses you'd put them in with all that extra money, lol.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 2, 2012)

I think they'd like dresses just fine...to eat, that is!
      I found this online somewhere, and thought it was pretty cool, never seen a goat do this before- http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2094037/Meet-Goatee-surfing-goat--kidding.html


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 4, 2012)

This actually started out as a nice picture...I think we all moved at the last second 




They'd been running around all day and were finally tired out, Hank was here and Elf was napping in front of the garage. Both found sunbeams to sleep in


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 5, 2012)

I just took pictures of your goats...and they look identical to the ones you took yesterday. Boring creatures. 

Elf





Hank





Colin





and another Elf (looking REALLY fat  )


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 5, 2012)

They are NOT boring! 
She does look really fat, but maybe you're just a bad photographer....hehehe


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> They are NOT boring!
> She does look really fat, but maybe you're just a bad photographer....hehehe


Awe siblings...you two crack me up.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ownedby3alpacas! I didn't get you a present!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Ownedby3alpacas! I didn't get you a present!


Happy BIRTHDAY! Why didn't you???? :/


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm cheap! actually I offered to buy her a goat or something, pretty much anything she wants (ie: sheep, goat, giant man eating tortoise, worlds largest rubber band ball, etc...)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

I love this phrase, "It's not because we're cheap; it's because we care!"


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 5, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I love this phrase, "It's not because we're cheap; it's because we care!"


 And THATS why I didn't get her a present!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 6, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cruel yet hilarious.  Happy Birthday


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 6, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
She's just  a cruel person in general so I didn't even expect a present from her (although I kind of got her one!)

Actually, I want her to get me this goat (or at least co-own it with me):






We found her on craigslist. She's a 4 year old bred doe.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 7, 2012)

Hank decided he'd like to come inside......




But after a while he gave up and went back downstairs




And went back to see Elf!




Great story, eh?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 7, 2012)

I will add to it!!

After visiting Elf, he headed over to check on Colin






He noticed someone had left the front door open....





...so he came in!





But he realized it was no fun by himself, so he went outside and yelled for Elf. She ran over to see what he wanted.





He lead her into the house. She decided to look around the living room





Hank decided the kitchen might be more exciting





Elf examined the coffee table





and discovered it was the best place in the whole house!





Hank came running into the living room to see what she was doing





He agreed the table was amazing





But they didn't want to get caught so they headed back down the stairs





they stopped to make sure the gate was closed properly 





they checked on Colin to make sure he was ok (he was)





and drove off in search of another house to explore!





Unfortunatley for Hank, HankTheTank noticed tiny dirty hoofprints on the coffee table. She tried to ground him, but he gave her a kiss and promised to wipe his hooves on the door mat next time and she quickly forgave him.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 7, 2012)

Those silly little goats.  Always full of naughty mischief.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 11, 2012)

Road trip today to meet the possible new goat Bonnie!! Not excited about the drive (about 2 hrs  ) but I'm excited to see the farm and the goat and bring her home if HankTheTank likes her!


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 11, 2012)

SHE"S HOME!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 11, 2012)

She's really cute and the TINIEST goat I've every met! 
Her dam was about 17" and Bonnie is either the same or smaller


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 11, 2012)

She has wise eyes.... and a beautiful face.  I still like her. Us Bonnies have to stick together you know.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 12, 2012)

NOT happy with that Elf of mine.....She's finding it completely necessary to beat up Bonnie. Not even just a little headbutting now and then, this is BAD. I think she's trying to scramble her. And Hank of COURSE gives in to peer pressure and goes after her too. (though if it weren't for Elf he'd be ok by now) And Bonnie's completely terrified, so she doesn't stand up for herself! They exiled her from the barn last night, on a very very cold night, poor girl...Anyway, right now she's living in my room for a while. I'm gonna try and introduce them a little slower, and not in The Big Kids turf.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

When I brought one goat home, I put her in a seperate pen with my Nigerian Whether, they become friends for a couple of weeks and then I merged them with the other two.  Then they all got together pretty well.  And Nina and Yogi (Nigerian) are still best friends.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 12, 2012)

Thing is, I don't really have a seperate pen, and I've only got 3 goats. So if I put any 2 together, the other ones gonna be left alone


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 12, 2012)

You just have to get her a friend, lol.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 12, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> You just have to get her a friend, lol.


Don't say that!!!! HankTheTank, you have NO MORE ROOM FOR GOATS.

But I think she told me they seem to be getting along better...we'll have to wait until she gets home so she can say exactly what's going on.

HURRY HOME!!!!  **insert heavy breathing here**   **insert floor shaking and footsteps here**


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

How about you put it in a pen with a alpaca??? Would they give each other some companionship???


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 12, 2012)

Calm down, I'm home!! And they are getting along much better, not really friendly but not walloping her either. She's decided she doesn't want to go in the barn, but rather stay in the little plastic play house, but it's very cold out so I think I'm gonna put her in a seperate little pen inside the barn for the night. At least she'll be warmer there. I believe she'd get on alright with an alpaca, but their fencing wouldn't hold her. Too bad, really she'd look cute living with the 'pacas


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 12, 2012)

The train was the best part of the whole ride there... We were passing through this TINY little almost-town thing which was parallel to the railroad tracks. We made a pretty sharp turn in the road, and came face to face with a very loooong train! The song on the radio had this really awesome guitar solo going the whole time the train was going by....I felt like we were in a music video! It was pretty awesome


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 13, 2012)

I just went to hang out with the goats for a minute (and feed them treats!  ) and they don't like Bonnie, but they do seem to be getting along better. She's such a cute little thing. I gave her a hug and scratched her neck and she seemed pretty happy.
Hank and Elf both charged at her a couple times, but I explained to them that it wasn't nice and I don't ever want to see them do it again. We'll see if that works.


Here's another picture!


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Pathetic Singles Awareness Day....er, I mean Valentines Day!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 14, 2012)

You lie, you two aren't taken.  Crazy world if thats true.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Valentines to you! Did you give your goat anything???  I did.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 14, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> You lie, you two aren't taken.  Crazy world if thats true.


Well THAT'S not very nice....Guess this world is pretty crazy then! 
And no, I didn't give them anything, I didn't even remember it was Valentine's Day until this morning! They just got extra good night kisses


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 15, 2012)

I think i have the world's dumbest dog. He's a 5 month old puppy with possible brain damage. He walks funny and runs full speed into walls and has seizures and is mostly blind. He also can't swim. I just learned that because he walked right into the pond...and almost drowned. He swims about as well as he walks.

HankTheTank; do NOT let this dog out without a leash and do not let mother let him out.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 15, 2012)

Should take him to the Vet with these issues.  He may have a Neurological issue or a range of other issues that could be correctable.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 16, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Should take him to the Vet with these issues.  He may have a Neurological issue or a range of other issues that could be correctable.


The rescue has had him to the vet...he's on medication for the seizures.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 16, 2012)

Hehehehe I'm up too late.....and I'm not going to bed anytime soon either......and I've had caffiene!  Pity on the next person that calls meeeeee it's gonna be a weird conversation mwahahaha I don't do well with caffiene, Ownedby3alpacas can affirm this


Bonnie is settling in nicely, The Big Kids are finally letting her in the big barn, and I saw Colin sharing hay with her. Hank is very nice to her, being a good little boy as always (no, I don't play favorites! Of COURSE not!) Elf's still being a bit of a witch, but she's slowly coming around to the idea of having a big sister, thank goodness. Had a woderful little Pep Rally at school today, brought down a little by the fact that NO ONE HAS PEP! Wonderful amount of school spirit we have  Gotta love it....


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't do well on caffine either! And, did you expect the school to have any pep? We never do. No one cares. People just like the pep rally to get out of class for awhile.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 20, 2012)

Hehehe tonight we have caffine, star wars gummies, and pizza rolls. This is gonna be FUN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh goody *insert evil grin here* 
In the world of goats, Bonnie is doing much better!  My little stuffed animal seems to have finally turned into a real goat! She moves around a lot more and jumps on things instead of standing around chewing her cud. Elf still hasn't really accepted her yet, but Hank and Colin are doing just fine. If I let the goats out for some playtime she will stick with Hank like she was duct taped to his tail, which is pretty funny...you can tell he doesn't really know what she's doing, but he's pretty sure he doesn't like it! I got a lot of work done on Bonnie's feet yesterday. It was a lot like trimming a kids feet, they're so tiny! Especially since I'm used to trimming clodhoppers like Hank, I swear he's part Clydestale.  Elf's feet were pretty bad when I first got her, but they actually look very nice now, if I do say so myself (and I do!). The more I look at her, the more I like Elf's conformation. For a goat I bought as an emergency replacement, who was malnourished and not so good looking, she sure turned out nice 




And Ownedby3alpacas, you capitalize Star Wars 

AND you spelled caffiene wrong.

Shame on you.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> And Ownedby3alpacas, you capitalize Star Wars
> 
> AND you spelled caffiene wrong.
> 
> Shame on you.


well SORRY!!

and I just looked it up. It's caffeine not caffiene.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 21, 2012)

May the Dark side be with you..


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 21, 2012)

This is my new favorite smiley. OF ALL TIME.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad I could help.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 22, 2012)

Went out to feed the goats about 10 minutes ago, and I felt Bonnie's side, AND I THINK I FELT A KID!! To be fair, it could always just be her stomach, but I'm thinking/hoping/really REALLY hoping that it was a baby


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 10, 2012)

We got 2 new doves yesterday as companions for Avery, our first dove. I am really enjoying these guys!! Were not entirely sure if they're girls or boys, but their names are Harper and Xander. Xander seems to love riding around on my shoulder, which is a lot of fun (I can pretend to be a pirate!!) At work, we have two does due to kid this week, one of them might even be kidding this weekend. I really hope she does, that way when I go to work on Monday there would be itty-bitty Nubians to play with  I love this time of year....at the height of the kidding season there's new kids once or twice a week at the farm, AND I should hopefully be having some kids of my own!  (Well, Bonnie really, not me  ) 

And just so you know, I have a dove on either shoulder and one perched on my foot as I type this. They say hi


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 11, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> AND I should hopefully be having some kids of my own!  (Well, Bonnie really, not me  )


i would hope you meant Bon...  



and the doves are kinda funny looking at the moment. they need to grow into their beaks a bit more


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 11, 2012)

So happy for the nice weather! First time in months I could go barefoot and short sleeved, no more winter coat for me  Had my whole herd out in the yard, and everyone enjoyed the warm weather very much, to the point of jumping in circles and running around like maniacs...all traces of dignity were GONE  We all jumped up on this huge rock in my yard and got some pretty funny looks from guys going by on motorcycles...probably thought I was insane! Colin finally got his summer feathers back so he doesn't look like a girl anymore, and he went swimming in the stream while the rest of us rock-jumped (he's too short to get on the rocks!) I really hope this warm weather keeps up...I am DONE with winter


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 11, 2012)

Like my computer security device?


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 14, 2012)

I LOVE going to work and finding new kids!! Cheyenne, a very big, very spotty nubian, had her kids at around 10 this morning. Two boys and a girl, all very adorable! Makes me sooo much more excited for Bonnie's kids


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 15, 2012)

Just got back from Tractor Supply! Got a very nice new goat magazine, more goat food, minerals, iodine, and electrolites, so all in all it was an excellent trip. I looked at Bonnie's udder yesterday, and it is definitely a little bigger, plus her stomach is getting rather round  Hoping for kids by the end of the month!! Me and Ownedby3alpacas decided earlier that were going to teach Hank to pull a cart this summer too


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 18, 2012)

*sigh* I have raised the Ultimate Mama's Boy. Not that I'm complaining, but it's definitely strange. Today was a bath day, because it was warm out and I wanted to get all of the yucky stuff they accumulated over the winter out of their hair. They hate bath day. HATE it. The sight of the hose and a leash turns my sweet little Elf into a raging demon, and makes Hank hide. I got Hank first, and the poor little boy was not happy about it at all. He was absolutely miserable the whole time, and ran off as fast as he could when it was over. Elf on the other hand, was FURIOUS. I think she was plotting to kill me after 5 minutes of the water, and when I started rubbing in the soap, she actually tried. You wouldn't think a goat that small would be able to drag my anywhere, but she knocked me down and if I hadn't grabbed on to the deck at the last minute she was going to run me into a post. Fun, right? Anyway, I finish and turn her loose and she runs away, and she probably won't want anything to do with me for the next two weeks. Normal for her. Hank on the other hand, is as I said, the Ultimate Mama's Boy. Not a minute after I let Elf loose he comes trotting up to me, still dripping wet. And he hugged me. He walked up to me and put his head over my shoulder (I was kneeling down) and stuck his nose in my ear, when ten minutes ago he was terrified of me. Since then, he's been following me around the yard. Elf won't get near me for love or money, and Hank refuses to let me out of his sight. On BATH day. That boy is crazy.


Not that I'm complaining


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 20, 2012)

i'm really really bored..... 

Luke






Kripto





Desmond





Elf, Bonnie, Hank





Titan





Fred


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2012)

My goats LOVE bath day.  BUT, I use buckets of hot water instead of a hose.   I put them up on the milk stand.  They can't run away.  I also have a rubber brush thingy that they love to be brushed with that I use to scrub them with.  They get toweled dry.  

The boys are going to get their bath this week and the girls will get their annual bath next week.


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 20, 2012)

Great coats on those Alpaca's.  Your pooches look nice too.

I use warm water and a stantion like QM.  They usually don't mind the free massage and towel rub down.  Plus they get some free food of their liking.


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe I'll try that next time, it sounds easier for everyone involved


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2012)

Definitely the milk stand makes it easier to control them.  It pays to put a rubber mat on the stand though so it doesn't get too slippery.


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought he looked rather nice in this picture, very noble




Noble that is, until he tried to eat Elf's ear....




I love this one,it looks like they were giving each other a hug...they were really headbutting though


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 29, 2012)

Home sick today  and I bet Ownedby3alpacas is just THRILLED to have me here, messing up her daily routine, whatever that may be.... (I suspect she has polka parties)


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 29, 2012)

Is that polka....or poker???   Either way, I hope you feel up to joining the party soon.


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't believe I'll feel like joining that polka party for quite some time :/ I did not have a good day today, not in the least...I feel like death, first of all, and then Harper, one of our doves knocked a broom over on himself and snapped his neck  and THEN Elf decided she wanted to be out of the fence, so she got out, and I can not for the life of me figure out how  

I think I'm going to go into hibernation for the next 6 months


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 30, 2012)

Uh-oh....I am home alone, at night....isn't this how most horror movies start?! 

Bonnie looked very pregnant today, but she's not building an udder at all and there hasn't been any discharge or anything...I don't know what I'm going to do with her, she needs to make up her mind whether or not she's pregnant :/

OH! and tommorow were going to see some nigoras, theres a possibility we might get one!! and all of the ones were interested in have BLUE EYES


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 1, 2012)

Finally we have our internet back  I don't think I was mad about losing the internet so much as being mad about Netflix not working...I mean, the thing cut out in the middle of Dr. Who, and I think thats punishable by death or something  

We didn't visit the nigoras yesterday as planned, we figured it was probably not a good idea to bring home another goat at this point. I'm thinking that if Bonnie ever has her kids maybe we'll keep a little buckling and wether him....I just wish I knew what was going on :/ Actually, Hank could be pregnant, his stomach is certainly big enough!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally decided I'm going to get another goat for Bonnie. Not sure what kind though. I was thinking that if she had a buckling I'd wether him and keep him, but I'm not entirely certain she's having kids, so that might not work out. It would be nice if I could find a nice older goat about her age. But then, at work there's a nubian buckling who I really really REALLY want, but I don't know if bringing him home would be such a great idea.....I just don't know about anymore :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Finally decided I'm going to get another goat for Bonnie. Not sure what kind though. I was thinking that if she had a buckling I'd wether him and keep him, but I'm not entirely certain she's having kids, so that might not work out. It would be nice if I could find a nice older goat about her age. But then, at work there's a nubian buckling who I really really REALLY want, but I don't know if bringing him home would be such a great idea.....I just don't know about anymore :/


How about a nice, small, calm, good with others, goat? Like another nigi or a pygmy?


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 2, 2012)

That would be very nice except I would have trouble finding one. And I really love that nubian, for a lot of reasons.... I would be very sad if he was sold to someone else and I never saw him again  I'm not sure what's happening at this point though, my brain is too frazzled


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> That would be very nice except I would have trouble finding one. And I really love that nubian, for a lot of reasons.... I would be very sad if he was sold to someone else and I never saw him again  I'm not sure what's happening at this point though, my brain is too frazzled


Himmm.. It's a wether? How much? Can you afford feed, have enough room, all that stuff? I've heard about nigis getting along with horses so I don't think nubians would be that bad. Could you take a "test drive"?


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 2, 2012)

I could handle him just fine with food and everything, and he would be wethered. I could probably work out a test run with my boss. I was just worried that a younger, more energetic goat might not bond well with Bonnie, or that it might defend itself too violently and unintentionally hurt one of the little guys.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I could handle him just fine with food and everything, and he would be wethered. I could probably work out a test run with my boss. I was just worried that a younger, more energetic goat might not bond well with Bonnie, or that it might defend itself too violently and unintentionally hurt one of the little guys.


I would consider a "test drive"


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm definitely going to try that


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 3, 2012)

Second day of Spring Break! 
So far, it seems that I'm going to spend my entire break painting my room. Which is just fine by me, because I love to paint :bun AND, bringing out my inner dork here, I am doing one entire wall in chalkboard paint. I will now be able to write on my walls WITHOUT being yelled at 

I think I'll have to bring Hank in to see it....maybe I can teach him to hold chalk in his mouth and draw? Or tie it to his tail


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 4, 2012)

I got to bottle feed kids at 4-H today  And my favorite doe at work, Carmel, had her kids at mignight last night. Not a fun experience for anyone involved....lots of screaming and two VERY large kids. But everyones ok now, and Carmel is taking a well deserved rest, the poor girl. The kids are adorable, a little black doeling with white ears and nose, and a brown buckling who looks just like his mom

I'm officially looking for another goat now, too. I've decided Bonnie might do better with a friend, as Hank and Elf are best buds and Bonnie is left with Colin, who doesn't really get the whole "let's be pals" idea.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 5, 2012)

I got a spool for the goats today!! They seem to like it, though I don't know if Bonnie is tall enough to get up there. Either me or Ownedby3alpacas should be getting some pictures up soon

I'm going to take a guess and say that Bonnie is pregnant, though what I originally thought her due date was must be waaay off. She is looking quite plump lately, her udder may be getting a little bigger (hard to tell with her, but when I shave her I should be able to tell better), though there hasn't been any discharge or anything. *sigh* waiting, waiting..... 

Hounds are so gross  I just had to pull a piece of paper out of Freddie's mouth, and he was DROOLING. It was SOGGY. And it was part of one of my CD covers....horrible animal (I'm kidding! I like that guy) He also likes to eat socks, though I don't see how they could taste very good. It's not easy retrieving things from his mouth, either. The big baby just goes limp, and you have to wrestle him around like a giant rag doll with jaws of steel. Yuck


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 5, 2012)

At Hank's request, a spool was delivered to their home for the enjoyment of the herd






Bonnie supervised as HankTheTank put duct tape over the hole in the top





HankTheTank was the first to try it out





Hank and Elf inspect the new toy carefully





Elf is hesitant about the spool and runs back to her trusty tire





not finding it satisfactory as usual, she tries her stairs





not finding her usual enjoyment in the stairs, she tries out the spool





She calls Colin over, but he is not impressed





so she calls Hank to take a look





Elf hops off, Hank hops on and declares the duct tape the best he's ever tasted





Best Friends Forever 





you may have wondered what Bonnie was doing during all of this.....





Hank rushes over to HankTheTank and shows his gratitude by chewing on her vest





:bun


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 5, 2012)

I think Bonnie was too short to jump up there  either that or too fat. She watched the others fooling around on it with me, that second to last picture is me finding out if she would hold the duct tape on her nose....she wouldn't


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 6, 2012)

We were told Bonnie was bred.....anyone think she looks pregnant? When do you think she'll kid? 

these are pictures from a week or so ago, i think (HankTheTank, do you remember when?)






















these are from yesterday

(sorry, she was chewing  )


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 6, 2012)

Just got a call from someone I know, said she got two goats and now she couldn't keep them. Wanted to know if I would like them, so I told her to bring them by and I'd take a look at them (they were Nigerians too!). They were ADORABLE!! They were wethered brothers, who had just turned a year old. They also had horns  They were so cute though! One was red and white, my absolute FAVORITE color of ALL TIME for ND's. The other was brown and white with spots all over his face. I am looking into another goat, but these two were bonded (I can only get one more) and had horns, so I had to say no  I really liked them though....


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 7, 2012)

I found a home for Bonnie's kids already! My friend Emily lives on a farm that has a farm market, and there's a petting zoo in it. They were thinking about getting goats for it, so everything should work out very nicely. This way, I know that they're going to a good home and I can visit them if I want  Also, I'm thinking about getting a full size dairy doe, though I'm still thinking....


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 7, 2012)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope everyone had a great day! I shaved Bonnie's udder today, I think I did a pretty good job....I'll try to get some pics up sometime. She kicked quite a bit but she's so tiny I could just hold up her whole back end with one hand and clip her  And I've come to a conclusion: she's either pregnant or she's swallowed a beach ball, she is ROUND! And I think she's started to get a bit of an udder  Hoping for kids soon


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 8, 2012)

Emailed about a doeling earlier....
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2947431595.html
I really like the spotted one  I'm hoping to go meet them sometime. I love their ears too....airplane ears


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 8, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 9, 2012)

I really don't like my job. Remember that buckling who I really really loved and wanted to bring home? The one I was going to talk to my boss about? Well APPARENTLY at this farm, we get rid of bucklings as quickly as possible. They say the "sell them to a guy who does a petting zoo" but I'm not entirely sure I believe that. So MY buckling, my baby boy, was either sold or culled. I don't know which, I really don't WANT to know, but I'm very upset about it. All of the baby boys are just gone. They were there on Friday, but I walk into the barn on Monday, and all thats left is the girls and the one buckling they're keeping as a replacement for old Ruford. Everyone else is God-only-knows where


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 9, 2012)

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/2945330776.html
Emailed about these guys, more specifically, Violet. I LOVE her coloring (did I mention red and white is my favorite color ever for ND's?!) and she looks like a really nice goat....if she's not available I'll try for Artica. I got an email back from the lady with the Oberhasli/nubian, but I decided to go with someone a little older.

Ownedby3alpacas dewormed the pacas today, then we walked them around for a while. She had Desmond and I had Kripto, Luke just kind of followed us around and worried about his "babies". Turns out, Desmond likes me because I smell like goats!  He had goats at his old home, and seems to miss them (he gets excited when he see's mine, too bad they don't seem to care for him) So I went to pet him, and he started sniffing my jacket, then he started rubbing on me! He actually got his little nose inside my jacket to rub on me


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 9, 2012)

Aww, sorry to hear about the disappearing boys   I get attached to the little boys too. Hope you can find the perfect little doeling


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Got a reply about Violet!! She's AGS registered and comes from great milking lines! I'm hoping they can meet me halfway with her, they're 2 and a half hours away......but I'm trying to get a date/time set up and then we'll go get her!! Very excited!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww, she's pretty!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 9, 2012)

She's my FAVORITE COLOR EVER for Nigerians....have I mentioned that?  I love the red and white coloring...those are Hanks colors too, by the way, and he is quite possibly the most handsome little boy in the world


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 9, 2012)

How funny! My buck is named Hank too   He is black & white though w/pretty blue eyes.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats awesome! My Hank is a wether though


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 9, 2012)

That's ok, less smelly that way lol.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd have to miss school to pick up Violet, bet my mom will have a thing or two to say about that


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tell her its a field trip! And promise to do something "educational" on the way.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll bring a textbook and read on the way there! Perfect!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 10, 2012)

I finished shaving Bonnie's udder today, it looks pretty good....and then I thought about Elf, and those clippers I was holding, and that curiosity about what she'd look like shaved....I think you can guess what happened from there! She looks a little scruffy (to put it lightly) because she started thrashing halfway through, but I think she'll grow out pretty soon. I didn't take much off. I started on Hank too, but I only got one flank done (it actually looks good! his red gets darker) but he was crying those pathetic little goatie cries, and I just didn't have the heart....I'll redo them later in the summer. If Elf will let me touch her ever again


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 11, 2012)

I have to wait two weeks to pick up Violet.....I'll never survive! TWO WHOLE WEEKS  Oh well, she should be worth the wait


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 11, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I have to wait two weeks to pick up Violet.....I'll never survive! TWO WHOLE WEEKS  Oh well, she should be worth the wait


  YAH! Oh & deeeeeeeeepppppp breaths. DEEEP breaths... and repeat. You'll make it. 2 weeks is short.. say that again and again, deep breaths. 
Repeat.  


 Ohh forget about all that!Do the happy dance: :bun and celebrate! I'll be waiting for pics!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 12, 2012)

I can make it. I can make it. I ca- AAAHHHHHH I"LL NEVER MAKE IT!! TWO WEEKS!!

So my LOVELY home computer decided to crash on me last night, wonderful experience that I hope I never have to do again. I knew he was sick for a long time, but something finally did him in....I suspect it was the Daleks I had set as the background (a Dalek is like a homicidal R2-D2, they're from Dr. Who. Ironically, their most famous line is "EXTERMINATE!" which is just what they did to my computer...)Now I get to use school computers! Oh joy of joys! Ancient computers, most sites are blocked, and I get to share them with everyone in the school! I'm overjoyed!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm sick again. This is getting ridiculous. :/ 
 I cancelled on Violet, I figured it was a very long drive and I don't really need another doe. I'm planning on alternating breedings with Elf and Bonnie (Elf one year, Bonnie the next, and so on) and another girl would mess that up, as I don't want to wait two years between kiddings for them. So, no Violet 
I've decided (FINAL DECISION! I have to keep telling myself that) to get a wether as a companion for Bonnie. That way I have two pairs of a wether and a doe, and I like wethers personalities better usually. Less hormonal. And if I get a full sized breed I might look into cart pulling with him. Sigh......Goldfish would've been SO much easier. Anyone on here know anything about golfish farming??


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 16, 2012)

Brain.....Malfunctioning......must...think...clearly 
What do I DO? Am I getting another goat? What breed what size what shape what age?! *hyperventilates* Old one, young one, imaginary one? Is it smart to get one, would Bonnie really like a friend, if I got a full size could I ACTUALLY manage cart pulling, or would it be a useless?  This is getting ridiculous..... I know I would LIKE one, but do I really want another in the long run? What happens when I finish school or if I have to move?  I guess I ought to wait and see whats going on with Bonnie and everything....and my brain needs to WORK and not get all confuzzled so I know what the fluff is going on and I need to work out a plan and STICK WITH IT. (I just need to keep telling myself that.....) 


^^^my semi-annual rant. wasn't it lovely?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

MIlk, meat, cart... consider?


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

I know I couldn't do meat goats, I get waaay too attatched...I'm pretty sure I'd rather have a wether, just to keep any breeding plan I have simpler, and so I have two pairs of a wether and a doe (I guess I'm OCD about that, everyone has to be even  ) I'd love to cart train him, but I don't know if I could manage it. Sometimes I tend to lose motivation for things....I'd love to have a cart goat though, Hank can already carry a pack. I'm planning on taking him for a walk on the Appalachian Trail (part of it is right near my house). And since I take my goats to Community Day as a sort of petting zoo, a cart goat would be pretty cool. Anyway, these are some of my considerations....basically what's been on craigslist recently

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2960556237.html

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2960557003.html

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2945230824.html

and I emailed a farm that was supposedly selling excess bucklings pretty cheap but they never got back to me

What do you all think? Does anyone on here have cart goats? Is there any way to make the harnesses and things, since it seems to be very expensive?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

Go for the nigora goat kid... he's smaller than the LaManchas and  he makes me melt...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

He can pulll a little cart and ....


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

And him and Hank could pull together!!! Wouldn't he overheat real easy though?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Go for the nigora goat kid... he's smaller than the LaManchas and  he makes me melt...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> And him and Hank could pull together!!! Wouldn't he overheat real easy though?


Shave him down and use the fur./wool for some craft! He'll be fine if you give him a clipping.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

I couldn't keep him shaved all the time, could I? They only gety sheared how many times a year? Ownedby3alpacas, you ought to know this, your the fleece person....


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 17, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I couldn't keep him shaved all the time, could I? They only gety sheared how many times a year? Ownedby3alpacas, you ought to know this, your the fleece person....


until we learn how to use the fiber i don't care what you do. keep him clipped all summer if it would make him more comfortable....


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmmm...interesting, interesting...you want to email, or should I?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 17, 2012)

you do it. i emailed last time. the person is nice and replied pretty quickly last time!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

I will when I get home I guess....I have a Doctors appointment today, then work, then who knows what, so I don't know when I'll be home.....what if they sold him already?!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 17, 2012)

Email now!!!!!! Don't miss your chance.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm in school and my email is blocked 

At least I think it's blocked......I should double check


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 17, 2012)

Check or borrow a smart phone that is not blocked.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

This forum has given me lots of things to do lately....so far I've gotten into photography, thanks to Redtailgals photography challenges (which I really enjoy, by the way. I'm actually about to go outside and work on the bug one!) And now, since I saw it mentioned on a thread here, I'm looking into dandelion recipes (which sound very good. I had no idea you could make lemonade from them, or coffee!) And from a really really ancient thread I found a really cool way to dye eggs with onion skin. You people are really keeping me occupied!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

Just finished makind dandelion fritters for the first time  I liked them a lot, my mother pronounced them "interesting", my father appeared to enjoy them, my brother didn't say anything but he'd eat anything, so that's not much of an accomplishment, and Ownedby3alpacas wouldn't even try one. She's no fun  I think I would like to make them again, and maybe with a little variation...maybe a little honey in the batter? I think that sounds good. I'd like to try the lemonade recipe too, as soon as we get a couple more weeds around here


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 17, 2012)

Fred






Titan





Kripto hoping if he ignores me i'll go away 





Desmond running to "Mama Luke" 





Luke, Desi and Krip





Kripto, Desi, Luke





Krip crossing the stream





Colin 





Elf





Hank





Bonnie


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

Could you put up my daffodil and one of the tulips? Or do I have to wait for those?


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 18, 2012)

I was looking at ducklings on craigslist...it is a very VERY bad idea to let me near baby animals  I want ducklings!! I can't have any though  We haven't hatched anything in so long, and we certainly haven't gotten any babies lately...pretty sad. I know I could never get ducks because we only just got rid of our entire flock of geese and ducks (not Colin!) and I can't see my father agreeing to any more for the next 40 years...


But they're so FUZZY!!!! I like fuzz!! And I miss those little quacky noises ducks make when they're happy, and I miss holding babies  Someday I'll have a big flock of ducks to eat the snails and slugs out of my goats pasture


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 20, 2012)

Not too happy right now...just a bad day in general :/ Also, my best friend might be moving to Colorado...he hasn't decided yet, but I think he wants to go. He asked me if I thought he should go...I hate when people do that! What do they expect you to say?! "Oh, of course! Move 30 hours away where I'll never see you again! Wonderful!" I hope he decides not to go...I just can't think of what to say to tell him I don't want him to go anywhere. Don't think it would make much of a difference anyway..





 I need goat hugs, I'm gonna go find Hank


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 20, 2012)

So I found this smiley, and I'm pretty excited to use it...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HERE IT IS!!
These are just some pictures I took the other day while I was working on the bug photography challenge. No bugs, but I got these!


I have literally never seen this tulip before. Ever. Don't have a clue where it came from. Pretty though!




I think that daffodil in the background is a bit of a photobomber...




Peach blossoms 




Cherry blossoms




This one reminds me of the smell of pine trees....not a great picture, but I like it




I like daffodils


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 21, 2012)

Me and Ownedby3alpacas went to the bank and the gas station today, like a normal Saturday....cashed my paycheck and bought a drink....Oh! And made some peoples day better  We brought Hank with us, just for fun. I want to get him more used to car rides and things, so we popped him in the back of the car (hey, I figured the dogs get a turn, why not Hank?) At the bank there was a lady who was very excited to see him. Ownedby3alpacas can elaborate on that one, I was in the bank while it was going on. At the gas station there was an old lady, I think she may have been German, very heavy accent, nice lady. She told me about her granddaughters goats, and said Hank was very pretty. (She called him a "she" but I think Hank can forgive her)...I couldn't understand half of what she said, but she seemed to enjoy seeing Hank. I think most of the people who saw him just thought he was a dog and didn't look to closely at him  We found it sort of amusing that we were stuck at a traffic light with a goat in the backseat. Would've been an interesting time to get pulled over too!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 21, 2012)

Your pics are nice!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 2, 2012)

Pondering, pondering....what do you guys think??
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2989805483.html


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 2, 2012)

YES!!!! Get that goat! And a rabbit! Now!





.........please???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 3, 2012)

yes!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 3, 2012)

I'll see...He looks like either a Winston or a Simon to me


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 3, 2012)

Love the pics!! And the pirate smilie is too cute!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 3, 2012)

Thank you! I was very excited to find that smiley....

Oh, and an interesting Craigslist experience for you all- "Pure bread Norwegian Dworf goat, no papirs. Weathered."

What were they THINKING??!



Norwegian?!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 3, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Thank you! I was very excited to find that smiley....
> 
> Oh, and an interesting Craigslist experience for you all- "Pure bread Norwegian Dworf goat, no papirs. Weathered."
> 
> ...


LMAO. Someone needs to work on their spelling a bit...


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 3, 2012)

Winston the goat and Simon the bunny


----------



## HankTheTank (May 3, 2012)

That would be awesome! But I don't think the bunny goes with him, and I can't have a rabbit anyway


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 3, 2012)

It looks like they are friends


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 4, 2012)

i really really really wish i had more money and more room....  

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2994619140.html

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2995502484.html

and HankTheTank and i need to stop looking at craigslist


----------



## HankTheTank (May 4, 2012)

Correction- YOU need to stop going on Craigslist. YOU find all sorts of odd things that you want to bring home. I only look at goats. And ducks. And rabbits. Actually, just about any baby animal. That's not my point, the point is, we can't have a zebu!! What do you even do with them? And a zebra? Why? Because he's adorable and awesome, but so are these 
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2972437174.html
   AND they don't cost $8000 
 By the way, does anybody want some bees? I seem to have quite the colony of them living near the goats, and quite honestly I don't like the new neighbors...


----------



## HankTheTank (May 4, 2012)

And by the way, everybody, HAPPY NATIONAL STAR WARS DAY!!










I'm not sure how many of you are fans, this forum seems to be pretty much "geek free", but if there are any besides me, then May the Force be with You!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 4, 2012)

Thank you! May it be with you too!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 4, 2012)

and with you also.  Oh and BTW, those baby goats.........beautiful, they are.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 5, 2012)

Speaking for both myself and Ownedby3alpacas, We need to get out of here!! There has to be somewhere we can go today 
Anyone wanna come pick us up? Field trip? 3alpacas might be taking Fred to the dog park, I think that's my only chance to get out for a while...I never thought I'd ever say this, but sometimes I really don't enjoy weekends.

I sent a couple emails to people advertising ND kids, only one has gotten back to me so far and it turns out that it was a buck, so no good.
        
  ^^thats pretty much my day today.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 6, 2012)

I emailed at least 5 people about goats earlier, now I'm settling in for a day of obsessively checking my email every 10 minutes.. 

Everybody got their collars washed yesterday, I was completely shocked at the amount of gunk built up in them...Elf's supposedly pink collar had turned an icky shade of tan. (it's nice and pink now, and you can see the John Deere signs again) Bonnie got a brand new one from Tractor Supply, her old one was dark purple and the new one is a sort of magenta, which really suits her. The little bugers seem to have knocked a piece off their barn last night, I have NO idea how they did it, but I'll have to nail it back on at some point. Sometimes I think they just like to mess with my head....


The enormous swarm of bees has moved on!!  I really didn't care for them being there, so I'm pretty pleased about that 
And it's Sunday, so back to school tommorow (sort of a mixed blessing there, I don't want to go back, but at least I'm out of the house) 

Happy Tourist Appreciation Day!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 6, 2012)

These are from a while ago, but I just felt like putting them up

Hank decided he wanted to come inside 







And then he inspected the back of my brothers truck!






He didn't like it though, he jumped off shortly after


----------



## HankTheTank (May 6, 2012)

I am finding Bonnie a new home, most likely with one of my friends who lives on a farm. I thought she and Elf were getting along ok, though it seems they really aren't, and poor Bonnie is miserable. I figured out how they knocked that piece off the barn too- Elf slamming Bonnie into it at 150 mph. I guess I knew this was coming for a while, I just hoped they would tolerate each other a little better eventually...thought those two are a MAJOR personality clash, and I don't think they could ever have gotten along well. I suppose I could just as easily sell Elf, who is the real problem, except that I couldn't give her to my friend, because she's really NOT the type of goat to do well mingling in a farm market...she'd take off fingers and eat small children. And as much as she irks me, I like my little Elf, and she was here before Bonnie, and Hank thinks she's the greatest thing since sliced bread. This way I know BonBon is going somewhere where she'll be happier, and fawned over by people, and I can still visit her. At least there won't be a psychotic demon animal out to get her like there is here. And she won't be turned completely pulverised. Darn Elf. :/


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 6, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> The enormous swarm of bees has moved on!!  I really didn't care for them being there, so I'm pretty pleased about that


i put boxes out for the bees and i gave them strict orders that i wanted them to move into the boxes and they left.  oh, well. i guess i don't want bees that don't follow directions anyway...

and i'm going to miss that Bonnie, but i guess she'll be happier somewhere else :/


----------



## HankTheTank (May 7, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> i put boxes out for the bees and i gave them strict orders that i wanted them to move into the boxes and they left.  oh, well. i guess *i don't want bees that don't follow directions anyway...*


You're an odd duck....


----------



## HankTheTank (May 7, 2012)

Ok people, for hopefully the last time, here we go- http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2972693217.html
Elf won't be able to pulverise a full sized doe, and I'm going to get one who is currently in milk, because I got Bonnie because I thought she was bred, but obviously THAT didn't work out...So. Full sized doe. Goat milk. No Bonnie beating. 

And if Elf causes problems with a new goat, she is OUTTA HERE. Sorry Hank, but if she's still nasty to a milking doe who will actually have a purpose, my Wild Child is gonna be rehomed. I'm hoping for the best, I don't really want to get rid of her 

I just have to give the people a call today after work and arrange a time to go visit those silly-eared things (I have ND's and I work with Nubians, so this will be quite strange, ear wise)

And after talking with my friend, she just has to check with some people at her farm and then Bonnie Bee can go....


----------



## marlowmanor (May 7, 2012)

I swear I am taking a  strong liking to the Lamanchas.  They have such a unique look about them. I just think I am drawn to animals that look different! I got a turken because they are unique looking! Maybe one day I will own a lamancha, or a mini lamancha at the least since I don't forsee me getting into full size goats.

I'm glad you have a new home set up for Bonnie. Hopefully Elf can get along with a full size goat.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 7, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Hopefully Elf can get along with a full size goat.


If she can't, she is out. This is her only second chance, and she had better not mess up. She's already in pretty big trouble, and if she keeps on headbutting me and other goats, biting, or anything else, she will be on Craigslist pretty darn quick. I feel bad saying it, but there's only so much I can tolerate from her, and since she's just a pet it doesn't make sense to keep her anyway with a personality like that. I was planning on breeding her next year but at this rate it's not gonna happen....I really do feel bad, but there's not much I can do with her.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 7, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 7, 2012)

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...w=161&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:91


^^That's you.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 8, 2012)

I'm in study hall right now, bored out of my mind...my friend who is usually in study hall with me is sick today, so I literally have NOTHING to do :/

I just got out of biology, and it was Frog Dissecting Day! I have been looking forwards to that for some time, though it's really not as glamorous as people make it up to be. Frog juice got everywhere, but aside from that it was pretty uneventful. It was funny though, how much everyone was freaking out because "the frog was disgusting". Really? It's just a darn frog, get over it. It ain't gonna bite you. At this point the worst it can do is get a lil juice on you 

And next I have English. I am NOT excited about this in the least. We're studying Romeo and Juliet, which wouldn't be too bad except for my teacher....She's good enough I guess, I just don't like a lot of her methods. She and I have some problems between us 

And then algebra  and global  then lunch  then french  then graphic arts 

 Then I go to work, then I go home...Sounds fun, eh?

I am waiting to hear back from the LaMancha people, so I can go visit them..Just debating whether to get the registration papers as well. I think Sunny is a good name for a Mancha, though I'm not sure why. I just like it.

My friend can take Bonnie. We just need to find  out when, and then she can begin the glamorous life of a goat at the Walbridge Farm Market (I hear they take naps in the sun a lot  )


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 9, 2012)

anyone know what breed of sheep this is? http://i.imgur.com/XucG5.jpg 

i like it's coloring


----------



## SheepGirl (May 9, 2012)

Looks like a blackface x whiteface cross. Normally they grow out of the brown spots on the body...I would guess it would have an all white body when mature.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 9, 2012)

*sigh*
I just got left home alone....I feel so...so....well, alone 

Actually, I don't mind in the least  I can play my music as loud as I want without anyone complaining! Mwahahaha! Have I mentioned I'm something of a music nut? No? Well, I am. Now ya know! I mostly listen to country (the older country, from back when it was still COUNTRY. There aren't many new artists I like) and classic rock...though basically anything that catches my fancy  Soooo....BILLY IDOL MARATHON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





AND since no one is her to be shocked/appalled at my abominable table manners, I have declared it a finger food night! Have any of you tried to eat salad with your fingers? Try it, it's surprisingly fun  Up next- Ice cream! Step back, folks! This could get messy!

It was a soggy day today, and therefore, I had soggy goats today....they aren't happy with me. They're firmly convinced that I'm the one who creates the weather, and they want their sunshine back! And they let me know it too, the little stinkers


----------



## BrownSheep (May 9, 2012)

I have eaten salad with my fingers before! Just when the stupid little pieces won't get on the dang fork! ... Ice creams a bit too cold for me. It's funn to be home alone every once and awhile.


----------



## marlowmanor (May 9, 2012)

Home alone! What is this home alone you speak of?  I'm never alone, the kids are always here.  The last time I was home alone was over a year ago and that was when I was working, got off earlier than normal and waited to pick up the kids from daycare! 

Enjoy the time alone. Eating ice cream with fingers seems a little too cold for me but to each their own! Have fun!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 9, 2012)

yeah....my fingers are going numb!!!


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2012)

In some countries they only eat with their fingers - everything with their fingers.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 10, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> In some countries they only eat with their fingers - everything with their fingers.


I think that would be fun, except for maybe gross or slimy stuff 

Bonnie is departing on Saturday, Emily is going to come pick her up....I'm going to miss my girl  I will make it VERY clear that if it isn't working out for ANY reason, I will take her back. Anything at all. Or maybe they'll want Elf instead?? I don't know....I feel awful about giving her up, even though I know it's for her health and happiness. But she usually seems pretty content, except when she's being walloped by Psycho Child

My brain needs to work normally for once :/ I need to know what I am DOING. I need a PLAN. I need to stop saying "oh, I'll just do this!" then changing my mind the next day. I know what I would LIKE to do. I would LIKE to have a milking doe, but I would also like to just have two wethers again, and I would like to be able to keep a goat at my job like my friend does, I would like to have bigger goats, and I would also like to have all Dwarves. Confused yet?? Me too! 

Why don't I sell Elf? She's technically the one causing all the problems....Would Hank miss her? I feel like he would. And oddly enough, so would I. She hates me. She bites me, and headbutts and kicks and knocks the stuffing out of Bonnie. Why do I feel bad even THINKING about selling her?

Why am I giving away the sweet one?!

Why am I attatched to the ornery one?!

Maybe I'm not....

There has GOT to be an easier way to figure this out

*has brain meltdown*


----------



## HankTheTank (May 10, 2012)

Ok. I'll tell them they can take whichever girl they want. Elf or Bonnie, whoever they choose. They'll probably go for Bon, but I'll give them a choice, and that will help me a little.  I will talk to my boss, see what she says. I WILL NOT rush into anything. I WILL calm down. Got it.


----------



## redtailgal (May 10, 2012)

Breath....................annnnnnnnnnnnndddddd repeat.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 11, 2012)

Seems like the "Spring Stampede" of goats for sale is over  There used to be new ones on Craigslist every 10 minutes, now it's down to about two or three a week. Unfortunately there aren't any breeders near me, except for where I work, and I don't want a nubian at home....I wish they would let me keep a milking doe there, but I'm scared to ask  If I did that then I could let my goats get back to their original purpose- spoiled rotten pets, and I wouldn't spend time worrying about whether I'm going to breed Elf or get another doe or whatever.

I am still breathing.

That is good.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

Good Morning everyone! And Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

My Bonnie is staying!! 
After a lot of debate, I decided to keep her. She is sweet, and cute, and I could use both her AND Hank in the Visiting Pet Program. Elf-Not so much...So, she is going. I love her, but she either needs a bigger herd to blend with, or other goats that aren't terrified of her. If I got any other goats, she would kill them too, and she CANNOT be left alone, or she gets very destructive. She's overall nice, but she doesn't have a personality I can deal with.
My friend offered me one of her does bucklings, which I would LOVE to have, but I can't. He's a nubian, and I know he could make a good herdsire one day. I don't need a nubian buck, and though I'd adore having a nubian wether I know I shouldn't  It's too bad cause I really wanted a big 'ole cart goat


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 13, 2012)

did you know nigerians can be cart goats? Wethers are best for the job. You can see more about it on this site: http://workinggoats.webs.com/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 13, 2012)

Ohh and yah on bonnie staying! It was a hard choice I know, but I'm glad!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

I know, I soooo want to cart train Hank! I'm going to I think, since my sister wants to do it with Titan too  I just thought a full size wether would be fun, since we take our animals to our towns Community Day, I thought maybe kids could ride in the cart if he could pull well enough. Hank would look so cute with a little cart though! I'm working on halter training him, since he tends to choke himself when I lead him by the collar, and his halter looks adorable on him! He looks like a mini Clydestale! I'll try to get pics sometime

It was a very hard choice. I feel bad about sending Elf away, but she IS the one who brings the most problems. Bonnie and Hank are good, nice, sweet goats, and while I love my Elf she is a psycho. For my pets and animals I want to use in the Visiting Pet Program, I can do without the biting, headbutting, and jumping that is Elf's specialty, not to mention the fact that she doesn't like people. I wish I had the facilities to keep all of them, and more! Maybe someday....when I win the lottery....


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

Well this is odd.....felt very sick all of today, like I was going to pass out any minute. Couple minutes ago I jumped in the pond (not sure why, I was just sitting by it and somewhere in my confuzzled mass of brain I decided to toss my phone on the bank and Cowabunga!!) and now I feel fine. Completely fine. Does pond scum have healing properties no one knows about?? 


It was really fluffing COLD, too


----------



## redtailgal (May 13, 2012)

Honey we all have days where we need to take the plunge.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

It's been an interesting day...started off super early after a night of literally no sleep whatsoever (ehh, sleep is overrated anyway..) and then just felt WEIRD all day. Not fever/stay in bed sick, just really dizzy all day and very VERY tired. Had the goats out all day, so they've got big fat hay bellies right now from munching on yummy weeds all day  Hank is doing well with his halter, he barely minds me putting it on anymore. Gave Bonnie a bath, she was very well behaved as always. Ownedby3alpacas and I took the doves outside in a wire dog crate so they could have a little sunshine and grass, they loved it! Any of you ever seen a dove sunbathe? They lift their wings straight up over their heads, and ruffle up their feathers, or just sort of flop on the ground with their wings stretched...It's very cute! I noticed Avery had very pretty eyes. They're a sort of deep red ring around a black dot. Xander has brown eyes....I wonder if there are blue eyed doves?  A lot of family was at our Dads house for Mothers Day, and there was food and stuff. I didn't hang around long because I wasn't feeling to great, so I skipped out pretty fast. Don't like being around that many people anyway, too crowded, the house was too hot. Not fun. So, I went back to our Moms (Our parents are next door to each other, btw, so we can just walk across the lawn to go to the others house) and slept for a while, until I got a call from my Dad saying that my aunt and my cousin and her baby wanted to see the goats. So I stumbled BACK outside, and let the goats out again, and listened to my cousin attempt to make goat noises. I already had a headache, thats really NOT what I wanted to hear. It bothers me when people do that anyway. I mean really, when you see a dog you don't say "woof" to it, do you? The goats didn't pay much attention to anyone, they were tired and wanted to go back home. Not exactly their moment of glory, and we probably didn't leave a good impression (me tired and grumpy, and the goats trying to get away from everyone and go home) Finally everyone left, and I went back inside, couldn't fall asleep. Watched a movie. Fell asleep. I was supposed to go out to dinner with family for Mothers Day, but I still felt like death, so I was excused from the festivities, no complaints from me. Stayed home, intending to sleep, jumped in the pond instead. Felt AMAZING. And cold. And a little pond scummy. And now I'm sitting at my computer with tea and pretzels, talking to you people. And watching Dr. Who. At the same time. Because that's just how awesome of a multitasker I am  I feel a little loopy from the medicine my mom gave me. And the caffeine I've had today....I'm like hypersensitive to caffeine...doesn't always have good effects 
And I'm tired, and I have school in the morning  Which I want to go to, but don't want to wake up for :/

And I'm SUPPOSED to be getting a phone call, but he probably forgot. Again. 


Anyway, (that was quite the ramble, eh?) good night everybody


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

I just listed my Elf in the Buy/Sell/Trade section on here.....I feel rotten about it, too :/


----------



## HankTheTank (May 15, 2012)

Writer's Block on my Romeo and Juliet essay...and it's due in 15 minutes!!  I either turn it in without a conclusion, or write really fast and hand in a terrible essay :/


----------



## HankTheTank (May 15, 2012)

Elf is going here- http://www.cedarwoodfarms.webs.com/

They were actually LOOKING for an more aggressive doe! I'm happy they are taking her, he sounded nice on the phone and I like their farm from the looks of the site. She should be happy


----------



## marlowmanor (May 15, 2012)

Looks like a nice place. Hopefully you can keep up with her too. Glad she is finding a good new home.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 18, 2012)

My Elf is leaving tommorow 

I know if I wated any longer I would have ended up keeping her....it's like a Band-Aid. You've got to rip it off fast otherwise you just leave it there cause it hurts too much to take off slow. So, my Band-Aid goatie is going to a new farm tommorow, where she'll have a ND doe, ND wether, and a mini Lamancha to keep her company, plus a very handsome little ND buck named Oreo that I'm sure she'll get to be quite well aquainted with. *sigh*.....I miss her already. I'd better not cry while I'm dropping her off or I will feel like a world-class idiot


Anyway, you know how I don't like pigs? I just found some pigs I DO like  They bought some piglets at work, as the breeding on their own sow didn't take. I know where these pigs are gonna end up (sausages!), but they are very cute! My favorites are number 475, who I named Sinatra (or Frankie) and a tiny little girl who I didn't think of a name for yet. I like these, because I know I'll only see them while they're young and well behaved, but pretty soon after they reach the little monsters stage of their lives, they'll all be whisked away and come back wrapped in brown paper packaging! That sounds pretty horrible of me to say, but I'm really not a fan of pigs. Cute lil buggers though


----------



## HankTheTank (May 20, 2012)

Guess who I still have? Thats right, my Elf! She was supposed to leave yesterday, but he never called me back like he said he would. Also, I was having a hard time finding anyone to drive me, and I couldn't find the place anyway. So: If he contacts me ever again, and still wants her, either he comes and gets her, or he gets another goat. I am not going to drive an hour and a half away for a goat he wants. He's buying her, he can pick her up. If not, and I highly doubt I'll ever hear from him again, she either stays, or I talk to one of the other two people who were interested. So I'm keeping my Devil Child, and Hank keeps his bestest friend in the whole wide world. She and Bon will just have to work it out.....Bonnie's actually been getting better with self defense, so we'll just have to see how it goes from here.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 20, 2012)

I had to have a long talk with Bonnie about the Buddy System..she doesn't always like to stay with everybody else, and Colin can't keep an eye on everybody at once! I like to have them in pairs, it just keeps it easier for me to locate them. How shall I remedy this, you may ask? Perhaps a little wether that Bonnie can be best buddies with  

I'm still thinking about it, actually. I think she'd like a little friend, and since they'd all be paired off there might be a little less un-friendliness (is that a word??). In any case, as long as it doesn't have a Bonnie-like personality, it would defend itself just fine, and Elf would be ok with it (Thats what she did with Hank, I think she just doesn't like Bonnie cause she's scared of her). 

I tried to get Hank to come onto the dock with me, but I think he's scared of water...or the rowboat, actually I can't really tell! Elf was a little more adventerous, but still wouldn't step onto it. Bonnie didn't even try..Oddly enough, I can't get Colin near the water either


----------



## HankTheTank (May 20, 2012)

Say hello to Dalek! (Any Dr. Who fans out there should understand it  )





Not the best picture, but he moves around a lot and it was taken with a cell phone. He's so cute!!! He is a 2 month old lionhead. Literally THE FUZZIEST thing I've ever met


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 21, 2012)

Is he yours? I'm starting to consider getting into meat rabbits.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 21, 2012)

Yes he is...not a meat rabbit though!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 22, 2012)

Hmmm..... 
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/3027767916.html


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 22, 2012)

Yes please I will take the blue eyed buck.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 22, 2012)

Come to Millbrook! You can visit me and Ownedby3alpacas while you're here


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 22, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Come to Millbrook! You can visit me and Ownedby3alpacas while you're here


umm, that would scare people away I think....


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 22, 2012)

If you were a little closer I might think about it.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 22, 2012)

a video of my bloodhound 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ_-yXPcFh8[/youtube]


----------



## HankTheTank (May 22, 2012)

You have raised such a dorky animal, you know that?


----------



## elevan (May 22, 2012)

Your bloodhound is cute!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 24, 2012)

No school for SIX DAYS!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 24, 2012)

Than, summer? If you're in school isn't it about time you say goodbye to the books and teachers?


----------



## HankTheTank (May 24, 2012)

No, I just have these 6 days off because we didn't use any snow days this year, so they're giving us an extended Memorial Day weekend...I still have to go back for a little while. One more week of actual school, then a week of Finals


----------



## HankTheTank (May 26, 2012)

I am now a certifiable genius. I discovered I can make my own slushies. The thought never really occured to me before, but really all I need is a freezer and some form of liquid..... Mind=BLOWN. So, as I type this I am happily slurping on frozen ginger ale  (if this addiction continues I may have to go to meetings....."Hi, I'm Anna, and I'm a slush-a-holic"   "Hi, Anna!"  ) Ah well, guess there are worse things to be addicted to...like goats! 

 Speaking of goats, those little buggers are driving me nuts. To be specific, Elf is. She's decided that since she's out of the "Danger Zone" so to speak, I'm not selling her anymore, she can revert back to her devilish ways...the whole time I had those ads up, she was the sweetest little thing. I swear, as soon as I hit the Delete Ad button, I heard her laugh....little snot  She knocked down two fence panels today. (You know you're completely bonkers when that doesn't even bother you...)

I walked into work on Monday, only to find that eight of the goats were gone...all but two of the milkers, and all the yearlings except Surprise and Maize. I'm not sure if they were sold to someone or their owner took them, but I'm gonna miss all my girls  My favorite doe there, Carmel is gone too. At least all this years babies are still here...I don't know if they're gonna leave once they're weaned though. Grrrr

It is really really hot out today. That is not a bad thing for me, but the goats are panting worse than the dogs, poor guys. I'll have to put central AC in the barn...

Oh! And since everyone seems to be putting up flower pics lately, I fugured I'd put in my two cents worth. This is our peony bush (don't ask me to pronounce peony, I really can't  )

















Not the greatest pictures, but I did what I could


----------



## redtailgal (May 26, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I am now a certifiable genius. I discovered I can make my own slushies. The thought never really occured to me before, but really all I need is a freezer and some form of liquid..... Mind=BLOWN. So, as I type this I am happily slurping on frozen ginger ale  (if this addiction continues I may have to go to meetings....."Hi, I'm Anna, and I'm a slush-a-holic"   "Hi, Anna!"  ) Ah well, guess there are worse things to be addicted to...like goats!
> 
> Speaking of goats, those little buggers are driving me nuts. To be specific, Elf is. She's decided that since she's out of the "Danger Zone" so to speak, I'm not selling her anymore, she can revert back to her devilish ways...the whole time I had those ads up, she was the sweetest little thing. I swear, as soon as I hit the Delete Ad button, I heard her laugh...*.little snot*  She knocked down two fence panels today. (You know you're completely bonkers when that doesn't even bother you...)


HEY!  That's my line!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 26, 2012)

Uh-oh...I think you've been a bad influence on me!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 27, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas found it sleeping in the pasture a little while ago. Very young, it's hooves were still soft


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 27, 2012)

WOW! Were is the mama?


----------



## HankTheTank (May 27, 2012)

We're not sure, she's probably around somewhere. We're gonna keep an eye on him/her if it sticks around, and if the mom isn't around then Ownedby3alpacas has a friend who's neice is a wildlife rehab person. We won't do anything without knowing for sure that mom is gone though...I'm sure she's around. It was so cute though!


----------



## elevan (May 27, 2012)

Very cute.  I hope that the mama is hanging around somewhere close by.


----------



## jodief100 (May 27, 2012)

Last summer we had a fawn come and visit on our front porch for three days.  It would show up in the late morning, hang out on the porch under the lawn chairs for a few hours, then disappear at dusk.  It went on for three days straight.  

We figured its momma was sending it over to us to babysit so she could have some "me time".


----------



## HankTheTank (May 27, 2012)

That's so cool! 
I think it found it's mother, which is good


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 27, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> That's so cool!
> I think it found it's mother, which is good


there is an adult deer with it, i assume it's the mother, but the baby keeps crying  is that normal? maybe he's just trying to nurse and is getting frustrated? he does look very young (his hooves are white and rubbery still) so i guess that's possible right?

i hate hearing him cry. he needs to learn to be quiet or something will find him. at least he's safe from predators as long as his mother keeps him by our house...



and yes, i decided it's a "he" because it seems wrong to call it and "it" oh, and his name is Chester.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 28, 2012)

It might just be making her/his/it's little sound. It might be a little call.... If it seems serious, don't fret. It's neat but remember, Leave nature alone. If you feel worried PM rolls. 
She once helped a fawn.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 28, 2012)

Happy Memorial day everyone!! And thank you to all our Veterans out there! 

We took the bloodhounds into town to see the parade earlier, with their official vests on, people thought they were awesome...of course Freddie misbehaved a little  Silly boy...almost pulled our arms out of their sockets. Madison was great, but she was scared of the Fife and Drum Corps. (personally I don't blame her, they were loud!) It is HOT out  Were leaving in a little while for a family picnic thing at James Baird State Park.....I don't really want to go, but I know it's the only way I'm going to get food today *sigh*

Everyone have a great day and NOBODY DIE OF HEATSTROKE!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 28, 2012)

Sooo I'm thinking of dying my hair  Not all of it, just some parts, like the ends or some streaks or something. (Not gonna bleach it  ) Not sure what color though....first I was thinking purple, but then I thought of red or blue, though I'd like to have green. I think I would have to bleach it for green to show up though. Just for a kind of fun-summer thing, before I get too mature *gigglesnort* Ah, who am I kidding? Mature? ME? Ha! 

So what color do you guys think I should do? I have medium brown hair by the way.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 28, 2012)

Nothing. Noda. NO- color. In my humble opinion- no dying hair. In my humble opinion of course. Do what ever you want, but what I think: No dying hair. 
I say you can color it if you get up in age when the grey starts to come in, but pink or green? No. My 2 cents though!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 28, 2012)

I've been trying for AGES to get some one to dye their hair ELECTRIC blue! I'm not a hair dying sorta gal....heck I'm a I'll run a brush through it IF I remember to sort of gal....but darn it I want to see some blue hair. .....or bubble gum pink I'm a Harry potter dork and adored Tonks.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 28, 2012)

Those would be fun! Unfortunately, to get really bright vibrant colors like that, you have to bleach it first  That's not really much of a big deal, but I really don't want to do that since it's bad for your hair. I think I've finally settled on a color http://www.manicpanic.com/besthaircolor/infrared.html 
If you look at the third picture down, they didn't bleach theirs before doing that, and they had just about the same color hair as me originally. So, I'm gonna do some of my bangs and some streaks in that color  I'm excited...I've never done this before


----------



## marlowmanor (May 28, 2012)

You should share a pic when you are done with your new color.  I don't do much with mine personally. I do like when I can do auburn color or highlights with mine. I did go blonde for a semester in college though. I do like my natural color though I just like to enhance it sometimes too.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 28, 2012)

I will! It may not be for a while, but I'll see how it goes. I have never dyed it before, I usually don't do much with my hair at all actually, but I wanted to try something fun


----------



## HankTheTank (May 28, 2012)

It's official everyone, Hank is attending his second Community Day! One of our neighbors from up the road brings some animals every year as a petting zoo, and she lets me bring my goats. Last year it was Hank and someone else, this year it's just Hankster..I'd like to bring Bonnie, but Elf can't stay home alone (she's destructive) and she's too bitey to bring along. So it'll just be my little guy with a mini donkey, a mini horse, and a ewe and her lamb. So, if anyone here is near or in Dutchess County NY, you should come to the Union Vale Community Day at Tymor Park this Saturday! There's food, games, tractor pulls and other stuff, and I'll be there with the "Famous"  Hank The Tank (not me, the goat!) and Ownedby3alpacas will be there with the Police Bloodhounds, so all in all it will be a rollicking good time 

Gosh, they oughta use me in their advertising campaign!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 29, 2012)

today was shearing day for the 'paca boys!!! 

Luke was the first victim
he screams, pees and spits the whole time 












next was Kripto










and finally Desmond (his 1st shearing ever!!)










here's everyone's after pictures


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)

Will they not stand for shearing?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 30, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Will they not stand for shearing?


I think some people do that but i really doubt my boys would stand well for that. It would be easier on them if they would, but as they are it would probably just take longer and as a result be more stressful than tying them down.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 31, 2012)

Well everyone, I dyed!  
I enjoy saying that, it freaks some peole out  *evil laugh*

I am now sporting red streaks all over my head- at least, I will be in a couple hours. Right now I have all the dyed bits wrapped up in tinfoil, and believe me when I tell you I look WEIRD. (Ownedby3alpacas, if you put pictures ANYWHERE, I will tar and feather you!!) So hopefully it turns out well, if not I'll look funny for a while


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jun 2, 2012)

today was/should have been community day. it was cancelled but people still went...

Anyway, Hank did not get to show off his adorable-ness  but HankTheTank and i were there with the SAR bloodhound tracking team. And i also was there as part of the town's media crew (which means i get paid for being there!!) and got lots and lots of pictures.

Tractor pull:















SAR Bloodhounds:
Fred





Fred and HankTheTank playing on the playground... (you can see her dyed hair!)





HankTheTank with Fred and another volunteer with Madison (hound in back)





Horse pull:


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 2, 2012)

It was fun, even though I couldn't bring Hankster  It was pretty lively even though it was cancelled....I'm hoping they reschedule it, so and have it again, but officially this time. I love Community Day  Having two in one year would be like having a second Christmas


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun!  Can I come next time?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah! Might be a bit of a long drive for ya though...


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 5, 2012)

Seven days until Hank's birthday! He's turning two  I'll have to get some vanilla ice cream, which he loves (he only gets a teeny tiny bit every once in a while) and pretzels, which are one of his favorites. Of course I have to be in school for a test on the 12th.....they would let me take the day off, right?  I mean, come on! It's my kids birthday! I can take a test any 'ol day!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 5, 2012)

And as you can see, he's all dressed up for the occasion!


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2012)

Hank is looking very handsome for his big day!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 7, 2012)

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/3062297620.html
What do ya think?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 7, 2012)

My name is BrownSheep and I am a Craigslist addict.... It's nice to know you'll be at the meetings Hankthetank


----------



## Symphony (Jun 7, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Well everyone, I dyed!
> I enjoy saying that, it freaks some peole out  *evil laugh*
> 
> I am now sporting red streaks all over my head- at least, I will be in a couple hours. Right now I have all the dyed bits wrapped up in tinfoil, and believe me when I tell you I look WEIRD. (Ownedby3alpacas, if you put pictures ANYWHERE, I will tar and feather you!!) So hopefully it turns out well, if not I'll look funny for a while


Ownedby3alpacas its a siblings duty to expose ones sister so do your solemn duty.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 7, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> My name is BrownSheep and I am a Craigslist addict.... It's nice to know you'll be at the meetings Hankthetank


Are you kidding? I'm the President of Craigslist Anonymous!


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 8, 2012)

Last day of school


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 8, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Last day of school


Wonderful!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 10, 2012)

No school tommorow....I only have tests on Tuesday, Thursday, and the following Thursday, then I am OUT  I'm not as excited as I usually am though because I won't be able to see my BF until September most likely.....I'm not *technically* supposed to talk to him so it would be a little difficult to explain to my mom :/

My sister just ordered a crocodile scarf pattern for me off Etsy (which is a dangerous site to let me on  ) and she's going to make it for me  I love crocodiles, they are insanely fascinating. Did you know they can shift their organs around to change their center of gravity? That way, they can stay floating with just their eyes and nose above the water for hours. 

While I was on Etsy I found tons and tons of Dr. Who stuff...but I don't have a credit card, and I don't like to ask other people to use theirs, I don't really have a lot of money for it, and I don't really need it anyway  I love all the Dalek stuff though. Daleks are my favorite...that voice gets me every time   Anyone else here a Whovian? Who's your favorite Doctor? Mine had to be Christopher Eccleston, even though he was only there for one season. David Tennant is brilliant too, after that I never really got too involved with any of the characters.

It's Hanks birthday in two days! I can't belive how big he got....he was sooo tiny when I first got him, and so scared of me, it's hard to believe he's the same goat! Now he gives me kisses...somewhat snuffly kisses, but kisses nonetheless  You know, I've had him going on two years now, and I've only just found his favorite scratchy spot. Right on top of his head, directly where his horns would be! As soon as I start scratching there, he stands stock still, leans on me, and his eyes start to close!  He's a funny little guy. His favorite treat is maple leaves, but he's too  short to reach. So, he stands on a stump near the base of the tree, puts his front feet on the trunk, and stretches his neck up to get at them. I call it playing giraffe  I'll try and get a picture sometime, he's awfully cute doing that.

Bonnie doesn't really seem to have a favorite scratchy spot, she just likes to be pet. She's such a sweetie  Elf, my Wild Child doesn't seem to enjoy being touched at all....she's really ornery, kinda psychotic, unfriendly, and an escape artist. I'm so glad I kept her  I don't know what I'd do without the challenge


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 10, 2012)

While I'm at it, here's some recent pictures
Colin, looking dramatic ("I bet you're wondering why I called you here this evening...") 






Hank and Elf, being cute (as always)





And Hankster! I like this picture of him a lot, it's the wallpaper on my computer


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 10, 2012)

Your goats are beautiful!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

Time: 1:30 am.

Package Recieved: Largest spool I have ever laid eyes on

Thoughts: This thing is fluffing AWESOME 

It has to be at least 4 feet tall. I actually have to jump down from it.

This is gonna be good.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

So last night, under the influence of caffeine, and bored out of my skull, I started writing a story. This is the first part of it....Since it's about Hankster I thought I would share it. If people like it, then I'll continue putting up parts of it  (Tell me if it's dumb, I don't want to bore people)

Once there was a little goat named Hank, and he lived in a barn on top of a hill. He lived a good life, eating, playing with his friends, and sleeping in the sunshine. His owner loved them very much and took good care of the herd. Everyone was out browsing one day when disaster struck. A car stopped near the pasture fence, and someone got out and watched the herd for a while. Hank stood alert for a minute, but then decided they werent a threat and continued eating. Moments later, he looked up to see a figure advancing on him. He still wasnt concerned, he loved people and they usually had tasty treats for him. This time, however, he wasnt getting a snack. The person, he appeared to be a man in his late twenties, roughly grabbed him by his collar and tried to lead him away. This was one thing Hank couldnt tolerate- people, especially strangers, grabbing his collar. He dug in his heels and refused to move. The man didnt care; he simply scooped Hank up around the middle and started to carry him off. No matter how much he kicked and squirmed, Hank couldnt get away. He was stuffed into the backseat of the car, and driven away. The whole time the car was moving, he stayed on the floor, since if he looked out the window it made his stomach feel queasy. He stayed there for about an hour and a half, when he felt the car turn onto a gravel driveway, and then finally stop. The back door was opened, and Hank sank down lower, trying to avoid the man who was trying to grab him again. It didnt work, and he was again scooped up around the middle and carried off. This time, it was to a house. The man carrying him walked up to the front door, and rang the doorbell. No one came to the door, so he rang it again, then again. Finally, the door was opened by a pretty young lady, who looked unhappy to see the man. The man tried to hug the lady; she avoided him, and started talking to him in an angry voice. He replied, sounding apologetic. He pointed towards Hank, then picked him up and tried to hand him to the woman. She sighed, but took him. She talked to the man a little while longer, and then he drove off. Hank was carried inside. She sat down on a sofa and held Hank in her lap. He was still frightened, but he began to calm down enough to listen to what she was saying.

Youre a cute little fellow, arent you? I wonder where Alex even got you fromI probably dont even want to know. This might be the worst idea hes ever had. He knows I cant have pets here. I dont care how cute you are, little goat. Im not going to forgive him this time! I dont even know anything about goats. Ill just have to find a new home for you, thats all.


And with that, she set him down on the carpet and walked into the kitchen to make tea. Hank was flustered. First he was stolen, and now the person he was stolen for didnt even want him! He stood on the carpet for a while, dazed, and then a large window caught his attention. He trotted over to take a look. It was only about three feet down to the ground, and with a small nudge from his nose he could slide it open enough to slip out. He was free!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

It's not horribly dumb, is it?  Would anyone want to read any more?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 11, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> It's not horribly dumb, is it?  Would anyone want to read any more?


I would! I'm a sucker for a good story. This one has already peeked my interest. Is it the real story of how you got Hank?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

No, it's just a story about him. Nothing in this ever happened as far as I know, unless Hank was much more adventerous in the first two months of his life before I got him than I thought


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is this a true story??  More please,lol!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

This is invented by my own mind, Hank was never stolen! I like to write stories for English class and such, and I thought it would be fun to write one about Hank 

* Part Two *
He skipped down the road for some time, happy that he was returning home. Finally, he would be back with his friends in their nice green pasture. He walked for miles, passing almost no one on the road. Every now and then he would stop to nibble a tasty looking bush, but for the most part he kept his sights set on going home. Night started to fall, and with it came the sounds of the animals who roamed the woods after dark. Hank started to get nervous, but being such a brave little goat, he just bristled up the hair on his neck, put his ears back, and continued on. Nothing could stop him now, he thought. Suddenly, thunder started rumbling in the sky. Rain started pouring down in sheets, and lightning flashed brilliant bolts into the night. Forgetting any of his fears of the woods, Hank tumbled off the road and into the undergrowth. Hopefully, he could find some shelter underneath the canopy of the trees. He crashed around in the brush for some time before finding a large tree, and curling up in a ball against its trunk. The tree branches and skunk cabbage leaves on the ground gave him at least partial protection from the downpour. He stayed there all night, shaking from the cold and fear. When the storm passed on in the early morning hours, he was able to doze off, and get an hour or two of sleep. He woke to a forest that was dripping from the rain, but sunny and cheerful looking. He could hear birds singing in the treetops and somewhere close by he heard the sound of a stream. He rose, stretched his stiff muscles, and had a good back scratch on the bark of his tree. He set off for the stream to get a drink, and when his thirst was quenched he started off to find the road again. He couldnt find it. Last nights rain had washed away any tracks he might have made, and in his panic he hadnt taken time to notice where he was going. In the simplest of terms, he was lost.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jun 11, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Time: 1:30 am.
> 
> Package Recieved: Largest spool I have ever laid eyes on
> 
> ...


i'm interrupting your story HankTheTank, sorry. but here are picture of the new AMAZING spool. I don't think the goats are going to get it. HankTheTank enjoys it too much. And so do i. before i got the camera i was sitting on it with ALL 3 GOATS!! it's really that big 

Hank on the new spool






and HankTheTank and i both sitting on it. I am actually wearing a white tank top and shorts but in the picture it looked like i was naked so i painted a purple shirt onto the picture so it probably looks funny.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 11, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like the ones we got for our goats. I honestly thought the goats wouldn't be able to get on them at first, but BlackJack proved me wrong!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

And here's me and Bonnie on the spool  I had to lift her up on it because she's so tiny


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

Marlowmanor- I'm hoping mine can get up, otherwise I'll just have to bring it inside and use it as a chair!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 11, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Marlowmanor- I'm hoping mine can get up, otherwise I'll just have to bring it inside and use it as a chair!


Mine hang out underneath them too. They provide great shade for them. Just make sure you put some wood over tha places where there are holes. Don't need injured goats.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

With their small spool I just slapped some duct tape over the hole, and it's held up very well....this one has a couple more holes in the top, but not enough to be a problem. I enjoy it very much, it's a lot more comfortable than you'd think!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

Gave up and dyed the rest of my hair red, now I'm a tomato...waiting for a phone call while listening to a Pink Floyd marathon and working on Hank's Story 

I got Bonnie on the stand and trimmed her hooves earlier....I tend to put off doing hers because they're so tiny that I usually get a little blood by accident :/ I have my french final exam tommorow, which I really don't want to go to. I'm not even taking the class next year, so why should i have to take the test that allows me to pass on to next year?? Unfortunately, the teacher and I don't see eye to eye on that, so I'm still taking it. Oh boy, and what fun. Not.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 13, 2012)

* Part 3 *
This was the first time Hank had been genuinely upset- before; he always knew where the road was. As long as he knew where the road was he could always find the way home. He walked slowly back to the tree and halfheartedly took a nibble of leaf. For the first time in his life, a snack didnt make him feel better. He was a determined goat, however, and soon began looking for the trail again.  Hours passed, and still he found nothing. Exhausted, he returned to sit in the shade of his tree and have a drink at the stream.  He curled up again into a ball but found he was unable to sleep. Finally, he stood up, picked a random direction, and started walking.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 16, 2012)

Me and Ownedby3alpacas spent part of the day at our sisters house, making cookies for Fathers Day....tommorow we're taking him to the Texas Roadhouse for lunch  I've never been there but I've heard good things about it


Got my first experience squeezing pus out of a goats face  , now I'm really gonna have second thoughts about cottage cheese... It wasn't actually too bad, just mildly unsettling. VERY upsetting for Elf, but she should get over it. For now. Until I start poking her with needles 



Thinking about working on perfecting my sweet potato fry recipe. By which I mean, I'm gonna make sweet potato fries  They're awesome! I can't cook much, but I swear I would kill for these


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 22, 2012)

OK. Big update, hold onto your hats!

Elf had an abcess on her face, I was told that it could be CL, I brought her to the vet to be tested. I don't have the results yet, still waiting. I doubt it actually is CL, the vet said so, and lots of people said they didn't think it was, but because of one lady, I'm still nervous. I should know in a couple days, until then I can't go to work for fear of infecting the goats there.  So on the bright side, I get a week off!


My sister is home visiting from college or whatever it is she does, and is wreaking general havoc in me and Ownedby3alpacas lives. She is leaving on Saturday, and that day cannot come soon enough.

IT IS INSANELY HOT OUT. I walked outside today, and half my face melted off. I love summer  The animals aren't so fond of it, I've been giving the goats ice water every day, the alpacas are laying fully stretched out on the ground (thank God they were sheared already!) and there's a fan pointed at the rabbits cage. And, my house doesn't have AC. I've been using a bag of frozen brussel sprouts a a cooling device, ie: wearing it on my head. Surprisingly, it actually works. I look like an idiot, but luckily, the people in my house are used to that! I just won't wear my frozen sprout hat in public.....

I'm considering becoming a hermit. I don't like the human race in general. To quote Proffessor Farnsworth, "I don't want to live on this planet anymore."





^^50 points for the Futurama reference


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> OK. Big update, hold onto your hats!
> 
> Elf had an abcess on her face, I was told that it could be CL, I brought her to the vet to be tested. I don't have the results yet, still waiting. I doubt it actually is CL, the vet said so, and lots of people said they didn't think it was, but because of one lady, I'm still nervous. I should know in a couple days, until then I can't go to work for fear of infecting the goats there.  So on the bright side, I get a week off!
> 
> ...


LOL! I agree with you 100% !! I LOVE bein a hermit, cause 90% of the people on earth are jerks, and all the good ones move away !!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 22, 2012)

And, if you're a hermit, you get to go to all the Hermit Conventions! They only meet up every 10 years, and nobody talks to one another, so all in all it's actually pretty awkward.....


I'm sorry, it's 3 am here, I highly doubt I'm thinking straight......I was planning on sleeping at some point, but my mom and my sister are going to get coffee at 5 am, so I may as well stay up and go along....sleep is overrated!

Yes, people are jerks. Even people you thought were NICE turn out to be jerks. People you TRUSTED turn out to be jerks. Luckily, they're not invited to the Hermit Conventions


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL! I wanna go to one of these hermit conventions !!!! 


Lol, its only 11:30 here !!

Whats CL?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 22, 2012)

A very nasty disease goats and sheep can get. One of the symptoms is abcesses, usually on the neck or face. The abcesses burst, and if the pus gets on any other goat then they get it too. If your herd gets it, you can't have goats on that property for somewhere near 12 years.  http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0085/ <---that explains more about it. Based on how she got the abcess (she cut her face on wire a while ago, thought it was healing fine, apparently not) and the kind of pus that was in it, I'm fairly certain she doesn't have CL  But there's always a chance, so I had her tested


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

Hope she doesnt have it !!        

Im sorry, is this spam? LOL


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 22, 2012)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

What bout it being spam? LOL! Ill go edit it


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 22, 2012)

Wasn't spam...just a lot of those lil guys! With THAT many people crossing their fingers, there's no way she can have it!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL!!!   

Wanted best wishes for ya


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm being stalked by a goat farm. They just keep popping up everywhere....I talked to them at the Fair two weeks before I got my first goats. I talked to them again at the Fair last year, and got their card. I found their website while looking for Nigerian breeders around here, there was one of their fliers in the vets office, and now, get this, they responded to my wanted ad for an ND wether! I think it's fate  Actually, they were contacting me about goats a friend of theirs are selling, but they were originally from that farm so it's technically them. AND, poviding Elf's CL test clears, I'm going to get one! There are several wethers, four yearlings and a couple five month olds. Some have blue eyes!! And they are in a town that's literally ten minutes away. Heck, I go to school there! So basically-it's Perfect. With a capital P 



It's called Reynolds Acres Ranch. Anyone heard of it?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 23, 2012)

These are the four yearling when they were babies, I didn't get pics of the five month olds.

Blue eyes!!






Blue eyes too!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep sounds like fate to me   Cute goats, but the first and last pictures are my favorites


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jun 27, 2012)

our lionhead rabbit, Dalek. Does anyone know lionhead colors? What would he be?


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2012)

IDK what color but he sure is cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> These are the four yearling when they were babies, I didn't get pics of the five month olds.
> 
> Blue eyes!!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5858_y1.jpg
> ...


I'd take um!!  Very cute!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 28, 2012)

I got a call back from the vet. Elf's CL test came back positive.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 28, 2012)

And now I got a phone call from my boss. I don't have a job anymore.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 28, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> And now I got a phone call from my boss. I don't have a job anymore.


Is that a result of you having a CL positive goat? If so I would assume it is because they don't want you risking spreading it to their herd?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 28, 2012)

I know, and I understand why. But I'm really gonna miss everyody


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2012)

Well that stinks.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 28, 2012)

Is it possible to at least vaccinate hank and Bonnie?....the site I read said it lives in the soil for two years . That's not too bad still sucks but. .... Could bleaching help? My sister and I sprayed down our pens with bleach with a background sprayer when we got sore mouth. Haven't had another case in four years....

I feel awful I can't imagine how you feel.


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah, vaccinating the others would be a good idea.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 30, 2012)

We're having everyone else tested, Hank, Bonnie, and the alpacas. People have been overloading me with info, saying she could have a false positive, or I need to send a sample to this lab or that lab, and I shouldn't even be testing blood at all, I need to wait for another abcess and get pus from that, and that I can't send it anywhere more than 24 hours away, and that it doesn't matter where I send it, and all in all I'm getting very very frustrated with them. It's not on this forum, I'm not miffed at anyone here. I've decided I'm not even going to listen to them, I'm going to go ahead and test the other goats. If they come up positive, I'll assume they all have it, and if they're negative I'll have Elf retested. And those "experts" may think I'm making the wrong decision, but if they keep contradicting each other I'm going to make my own decision. So  to them

I'm looking for another job now, oh joy of joys... *sigh*


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh, and Happy National Meteor Day!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 30, 2012)

An abscess AND a + test result would be pretty darn conclusive (IMHO)....

I wouldn't wish CL on anyone, sorry you're going through this.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 30, 2012)

Would it make a difference if the abcess was right where she had a cut?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 30, 2012)

I debated getting rid of the goats, because lets face it: in a couple years I'm going to have to move out of my Mom's house, and finding a place where I can take goats, especially CL+ ones, will be difficult. I decided not to however, because first of all I couldn't stand to see them go, and secondly, after I almost sold Elf, I told them all I would never get rid of any of them. I know they don't know what I said, but * I * know, and even if they are livestock I'm not going to lie to them (this is why my friends think I'm crazy  ) So for now they stay, though in a couple years I don't know what I'm gonna do. I'll figure it out when the time comes, I guess. Thanks for the advice everybody 


I got invited to go camping with my friend Rachel in Lake George again this summer, although with her family it's not exactly "camping",it's staying in an RV Park, in a very nice camper, and going to Six Flags  Ok by me, since my family doesn't do stuff like that, and as I found out last year, I love roller coasters! And, last year when I went, I won a lightsaber!! *DORK ALERT* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






In case you haven't noticed, I added a little something to my siggy  If you read it you can see what my summer "project" is


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry about your goat/job.  Where did you work?


Wait Lake George and Six Flags?   Where are you from?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm from New York, I think about two-ish hours away from Lake George. I worked at Springhill Farm, a dairy goat/beef cow farm. Towards the end they didn't really need me anyway since most of the goats had left, but I really didn't want to go. I can't even go to 4-H meetings any more, and I won't see my friend Faith, since the only time I did see her was at the barn. She can't keep her goat at her house, so she keeps Penny at Springhill. It's really cute to see an enormous nubian doe following this tiny fourth grader like a big puppy


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahhh.  I am a teacher in Indiana and we are by a Lake George/Six Flags is about an hour away/ we have a public park where some of our high schoolers and 4Hers tend goats and chickens.  Thought how weird would that be....


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 30, 2012)

That would've been cool! I'd like to meet another BYHer someday, even though I can't make it to Herdstock


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah there are a few BYH members I would enjoy meeting too. Whats Herdstock?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18956


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 30, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18956


That's really cool, but can't do it.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 1, 2012)

Now that HankTheTank doesn't have a job anymore I'm stuck at home with her ALL DAY. The highest bidder can have her........she comes with 3 very cute goats, and maybe an amp and a jar of Nutella.

The alpacas may be finding a new home.  I haven't had a job in over a year and so far I haven't had any luck finding another, so i'm running out of money to keep them. But i contacted a llama and alpaca 4-H in the area and we may be able to work out a free lease with one of the members. That way the alpacas are cared for, maybe get to go to some shows, get some much needed training, and i don't have to lose them entirely. i really hope someone is interested in it.

The bloodhound went to the vet yesterday and won't be coming home until Tuesday. He had surgery to remove an object that he has swallowed. It was a rock in a sock....not sure how he managed that. And he got neutered while he was out too, which is a good thing. But i've missed my puppy and he needs to come back home. Now.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 1, 2012)

Aw, gee thanks! Nice to know you're happy to have me around..... 

As for Freddie's sock/rock adventures, just be glad he wasn't eating underwear again. Imagine explaining THAT to the vet


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 1, 2012)

News Flash- Yogi Bear, the mouse who's been pursuing a life of crime in our kitchen for several months now, * has been apprehended and is now in custody. * When questioned, the perpetrator refused to make a statement (I believe he's waiting for his lawyer), though he is sticking his little nose through the bars in such a way that we believe him to be quite upset (understandably so, I might add). As it is now 11:30 at night, the hooligan will remain in his cell until morning, when he will be taken far away, spun in circles, therefore confusing his sense of direction, and released. We hope to have seen the last of the shenanigans of this notorious criminal, the infamous "Yogi Bear". Citizens of this house, our bread is now safe!




Yes, we named a mouse Yogi Bear


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Now that HankTheTank doesn't have a job anymore I'm stuck at home with her ALL DAY. The highest bidder can have her........she comes with 3 very cute goats, and maybe an amp and a jar of Nutella.


I'll take her- does she eat much?   

So sorry to hear about your alpacas.  I hope y'all get a job soon.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 3, 2012)

A Cautionary Tale for Our Four-Legged Friends

Rock and Sock went strolling
One sunny summer day;
One tumbling and one rolling,
In their accustomed way.

Said Rock to Sock, Its my delight
To lie about in the way
To trip, to scrape, and with all my might
Try to ruin someones day.

The Sock replied with wicked ease,
I too, my friend, love disaster!
I chuckle to chafe against scraped knees
And harden like a plaster.

These evil comrades, alas soon found
An innocent, friendly fellow
His nose was long, he was a hound,
And he barked a happy Hello!

Poor Fred! Poor lad! This wicked pair jumped down his throat at once!
Fred was aghast. How could they dare?
I feel like such a dunce.
From his belly came a savage tweaking.
With many a doleful moan,
Fred regretted ever speaking
To that villainous Sock and Stone.

Please let me be! he begged in vain.
Their laughter echoed from his middle,
And caring little for his pain,
Rock danced and Sock played the fiddle.

The battle raged all day and night.
Both hound and foe were strong.
But with the dawns returning light,
Fred cast them out headlong.

Oh terriers, bears, and every hound,
Give ear to what I say,
Come now and softly gather round
Lest you, too, someday pay.

Adventures are such thrilling things;
Perhaps youd like a fight,
But stones are hard and socks have strings,
Youd come home bandaged tight.

So take a lesson from our Fred
And be wary of passing strangers!
And youll stay safe and warm and fed,
Escaping all lifes dangers.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 4, 2012)

Poor Freddie  He had surgery to remove the junk from his insides, and now he has a bunch of stitches. He's on a bunch of meds (I don't really know what) but they seem to keep him pretty doped up. While they had him under for surgery they went ahead and neutered him as well, so that was two surgeries in one day for him. Poor guy...By the way, that poem was written by our sister 

I went to my friends house today, then went with her to the 4th of July fireworks in town. I saw my first zombie movie  I couldn't even finish it....we watched Star Wars instead. Much less face eating involved  It was a good day until I came home, and found that my mothers boyfriend was here. AGAIN.     I'll just have to start locking the doors when I leave as a precaution

Elf let me pet her today! A little bit, anyway. I patted her head while she was eating and she didn't want to kill me  I found a dead weasel in the pen yesterday with a bit of a skull injury, and I believe Elf may have smashed it. She does tend to attack small animals, usually cats that venture into her territory. She's very protective of Hank, even though he's a good three inches taller and a lot stronger


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 4, 2012)

By the way, more of the movie stuff and a pizza adventure is explained in that blog.....yeah, that one....that one down there. 





BILLY IDOL MARATHON!   





  *sings loudly, possibly obnoxiously. dances like an idiot*


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> By the way, more of the movie stuff and a pizza adventure is explained in that blog.....yeah, that one....that one down there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh hush, you don't even know who he is!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Oh hush, you don't even know who he is!


LOL!! Yes i do! LOL!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 4, 2012)

It has been exactly one year since I picked up Elf and brought her to her new home. She has caused me the most trouble out of any animal I've ever owned, and I love her for it  I almost sold her several times, wanted to kill her hundreds, but not once did I regret buying her 

I brought her an extra snack when I went out to feed them tonight, and I gave her a hug. She bit me


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 5, 2012)

We're thinking about getting chickens! We both want them, but were going to have to talk to our parents about it. Since the alpacas are going they shouldn't mind too much.....We want to get an egg thing going on, so we can supply some  family/friends with fresh eggs. We used to sell eggs a looong time ago, by standing out by the road with a sign that said Eggs for Sale! We actually got a lot of buisness, but that's probably because we were much younger and a lot cuter  I remember they used to dress me up in overalls and pigtails, I guess the idea was people would buy more from a little kid....Anyway, I would like to have a meat flock, but we would have a tough time explaining that to our mother. She's not really in the mindset of raising animals for food. But we may be getting chickens  I miss having them, but I also remember how much of a pain they could be....that's why I wouldn't mind having them for meat 



Oh, and the blog has been updated. It usually is at least once a day....I feel like a snot for telling you about it every time I write on here, but otherwise I'm just talking to myself on it, so.....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope you get them. Chicken are EASY when you only have few. When you have a bunch it gets less fun and alot harder. We are doing meat bird for the first time right now. There is around 30 out back getting closer and closer to their day. lol How many do you want to get?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 5, 2012)

We're not sure yet. We just came up with this plot today. We used to have gajillions of chickens (well, thats what it seemed like to me when I was seven!) and it wasn't much fun, and we probably wouldn't get too many, at least at first.  I would like to do some meat animal at some point, since were getting the dogs onto a more meat based diet (ask Ownedby3alpacas about that one, I don't know much about it) and if we could raise our own meat it would be nice.  There are some parent issues with that though, so I don't know....I thought about raising a meat goat, but I know I'd get attached. So it would be better to start out with chickens or something..I can't do dairy anymore what with the CL, and I heard in meat goats that doesn't matter much, but I don't know if I could do it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 5, 2012)

So the parents don't like the idea of killing and eating? haha When I breed my Percentage Kikos in Sep. they will have their kids in Feb. and the bucks will be ready to eat by Oct. I can't wait.It's not to hard (for me anyway) to kill and eat an animal if you don't name it of love it. Of course you take good care of and treat it right, but if you don't really love it then its not to hard. I also want to do meat rabbits, but that's later.

Do you and 3alpacas own all the farm animals at your place? Is it all you guys doing that stuff?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 5, 2012)

My dad would have no problem with it, I think he'd like it, but my mons a bit of a fuss budget about things like that. She doesn't really understand the mentality of it, she's more of a "animals are pets" kind of person. 

Yes, we own everything.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> My dad would have no problem with it, I think he'd like it, but my mons a bit of a fuss budget about things like that. She doesn't really understand the mentality of it, she's more of a "animals are pets" kind of person.
> 
> Yes, we own everything.


I'm glad my parents know that animals are food. lol Thant's awesome that you guys own everything!! Was it your idea to own the animals or have you always had animals?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 5, 2012)

Years ago, we had an actual farm with sheep, goats, chickens, cows and pigs (not all at the same time). Then for a while we didn't have anything at all, which is basically all I remember, since when we had all the animals I was really little. We had chickens for most of my life, and geese and ducks. A couple years ago my mom decided I should be involved in an activity of some sort, and thought I'd like 4-H. Somehow I came to the conclusion I wanted to be in goat 4-H, and therefore wanted goats  Surprisingly, I was allowed to get some! Ownedby3alpacas got alpacas because she saw a TV spot about them and thought they were cute, and then the next time we went to TSC we saw a bag of alpaca grain...she figured it was fate, so she went and got alpacas  That may not be 100% accurate, she may have done something differently. Buuuuut, thats the way I remember it


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 5, 2012)

that's pretty much what happened...  I did visit an alpaca farm before i got some though so i knew sort of what i was getting into. oh, and then i found 2 free geldings so i had to get them. 

The alpacas all have birthdays this month! Desmond will turn 1 on Saturday, Kripto will be 2 on the 10th and Luke will be 10 on the 25th. I didn't have the money to register Desi before he turned 1 so now the price has gone up to do that but i will be doing that as soon as i get a job just in case i ever get the money to show him. Krip and Luke are both already registered but they won't be shown ever  HankTheTank, we need to have a paca birthday party!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 5, 2012)

That's really cool. I hope you guys get your chickens.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I love the smell of air conditioning. Is that weird?? 

The goats got alfalfa cubes for the first time the other day and they LOVE them! I like them too, since it takes them a long time to chew, and I can pet Elf without getting chewed on myself. 

And nothings really going on around here....it's summer vacation, I lost my job, and I'm losing all sense of what day it is. It took a couple hours before I even realized it was Sunday *sigh*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah its kinda weird. lol I forgot what day it was too. But then remembered that it will soon be Monday. It was not a good moment...


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 8, 2012)

But it smells so cold! (think about that one for a minute.....yeah, I don't get it either)

Days son't really mean anything to me unless I'm either a.) at school, or b.) at work. Since I'm doing neither, I've lost all track of what's going on


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 8, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean. lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 13, 2012)

So Colins's taken up a new hobby.....I woke up this morning, and looked out my window, only to find him sitting in the water bucket! He was very relaxed, with his chin resting on the ledge, and quacking happily every now and then. Very cute, and probably a good way to avoid the heat  Though it does explain why there's been so much mud in the bucket lately. I'm thinking about filling up a kiddie pool and putting it just outside the fence for him (he can get through the wire)

Now I'm off to the carnival in town


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 14, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/surfing-goats-ride-waves-192003301.html


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> So Colins's taken up a new hobby.....I woke up this morning, and looked out my window, only to find him sitting in the water bucket! He was very relaxed, with his chin resting on the ledge, and quacking happily every now and then. Very cute, and probably a good way to avoid the heat  Though it does explain why there's been so much mud in the bucket lately. I'm thinking about filling up a kiddie pool and putting it just outside the fence for him (he can get through the wire)
> 
> Now I'm off to the carnival in town


Awww  I miss our ducks, they were always so cute!!!



And OMG!! One has a HUGE udder! LOL


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 15, 2012)

Rotten day yesterday  

Today we're going to a party for our cousin and his fiance up at our other cousins house, an hour away. I don't really want to go but it'll get me out of the house for a while. As far as I know she still has her goats... They're the ones I almost ended up taking since she can't keep any of her animals anymore....so I almost wound up with two enormous, nasty tempered Saanens. Ironically named Faith and Joy  I've never met them before and I was really hoping too, but now I'm not sure if I can because my goats have CL. Will I spread it to them if I pet them or something? I don't think it could, because I haven't had any real contact with mine today, and none of them has pus or anything at the moment (actually, Elf's abcess has healed up perfectly!) but I really don't want to take the chance of spreading it. Does anyone know if I can still meet/pet her goats?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 16, 2012)

Her goats are snots. Faith in particular had a nice little headbutting habit that I found SO charming.....Overall they were nice goats, quiet and calm, and Joy was pretty nice, but they were bratty. They didn't have any any loose minerals, their eyelids were pretty pale, and they really needed a hoof trim  Buuut not my animals, so I shouldn't criticise. The people in her area are pretty unconcerned with the way they raise their animals (huge herd of horses running completely wild in a pasture, hogs have free range of pretty much the entire town, etc) I do know I shouldn't judge but since my cousin and I got our goats at about the same time, I kinda figured she would have at least done a little research not just make assumptions.

So my goats have learned to take the lid off their grain barrel. I keep it in their barn, and they like to stand/ sleep on it sometimes. Now, if I don't put the lid on tight enough they knock it off....thing is, they don't actually eat any of it. They just take the top off. I'm thinking they're too short to get inside


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

Urrrrr... I HATE hearing about people who badly keep animals.. -.- Did you tell her nicely/rudley? Lol !! I didnt kno your goats had CL, sorry to hear!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 16, 2012)

She doesn't keep them *badly*, just in a way that you could tell she didn't research a whole lot. I didn't say anything really just because I would have sounded really obnoxious
Thanks CBL...I'm OK with the CL now. Really the only thing different is I lost my job :/ At first I thought it was the end of the world, but it's not as horrible/scary/life threatening as some people make out, at least not in a small herd like mine





new blog post! Update on my adventures with the Living Dead


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> She doesn't keep them *badly*, just in a way that you could tell she didn't research a whole lot. I didn't say anything really just because I would have sounded really obnoxious *Sorry, I mean't like not taking  care of them or whatnot, no offence  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 16, 2012)

I know what you meant  I was dying to say something but I know I would have offended her


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Hank. I have done a bunch of research on CL and found some interesting things about it. And as you seem to know, it is not really that bad if you can manage it and know how to deal with it. CAE is a pretty serious issue but CL is very manageable. I don't have time right now but I'll be on later. : )


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I know what you meant  I was dying to say something but I know I would have offended her


LOL!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 16, 2012)

At my old job there were a couple goats with CAE that were housed completely seperate from the others..they were members of the old herd who had tested CAE+ and were basically being kept around because they couldn't find a home for them. I think the plan was to keep them until they died, then they would be completely CAE free again. Since I no longer work there I don't feel bad saying that I really didn't like the way some of their goats were kept. The CAE's lived with the sheep and got no attention, and rarely got their feet done. I tried to give them all a little petting every day but I didn't have much time...I wish I had the land/ resources to have a goat sanctuary. I would love to take in CAE or CL positive goats and give them a good home and adopt them out if possible, instead of them being culled or kept around until they die

CBL-She's kind of easily offended...another reason I didn't speak up is that I think she might be getting rid of her goats soon. Her horse is already gone...she's going to college or something soon to become a professional nail artist (  ) and I guess she's too grown up for her animals now. Not that I'm bitter or anything...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> At my old job there were a couple goats with CAE that were housed completely seperate from the others..they were members of the old herd who had tested CAE+ and were basically being kept around because they couldn't find a home for them. I think the plan was to keep them until they died, then they would be completely CAE free again. Since I no longer work there I don't feel bad saying that I really didn't like the way some of their goats were kept. The CAE's lived with the sheep and got no attention, and rarely got their feet done. I tried to give them all a little petting every day but I didn't have much time...I wish I had the land/ resources to have a goat sanctuary. I would love to take in CAE or CL positive goats and give them a good home and adopt them out if possible, instead of them being culled or kept around until they die
> 
> CBL-She's kind of easily offended...another reason I didn't speak up is that I think she might be getting rid of her goats soon. Her horse is already gone...she's going to college or something soon to become a professional nail artist (  ) and I guess she's too grown up for her animals now. Not that I'm bitter or anything...


*shudders*  N-n-n-NAIL ARTIST?? I hope those goats go to someone who knows basic goat care


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 16, 2012)

Yup. A NAIL artist. Ewww....the worst part is, she used to be so awesome! She had horses and we would actually have FUN, but now she's turned into her mother :/


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Yup. A NAIL artist. Ewww....the worst part is, she used to be so awesome! She had horses and we would actually have FUN, but now she's turned into her mother :/


So like she used to be country and all (Well you know what i mean!) but is now like a girly girly? :/ So sorry **hugs**

LMAO--> An ad for killing bugs and their trials, the end said (Raid is what its called) "Raid! Kills Bugs DEAD!" Killed to death? Wow..


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 16, 2012)

Well you know, the main cause of death is dying. (Warn your friends!  ) I'd be a little upset if the ad said "kills bugs into a COMA!"


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Well you know, the main cause of death is dying. (Warn your friends!  ) I'd be a little upset if the ad said "kills bugs into a COMA!"


LMAO!!!!
Wow, that WOULD worry me!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyway. CL is not as bad as it is made out to be. Now while it is not good to have a goat with it, it can be maintained. The only way a goat can get CL is thru contact with the puss from the abscess or if the goat has CL internally, which is not common is goats as it is in sheep, and they cough of the goats. It is not common for goats to have it internally and if they do you can spot is pretty easily. The lose weight quickly, cough alot, stay away from the rest of the herd, and act sickly. If a goat gets it internally I would cull it, no exceptions. But if a goat has it externally, in the form of an abscess, it can be maintained. As I said, it is transferred by direct contact with the puss. If you are able to keep an eye out and watch for the abscess then you can lance it and clean it away from the other goats and clean it up and return the goat. If you have a goat that has an abscess and it is attached to the back of the skin and is losing hair then you lance it and drain the puss from the goat, flush it with iodine. Make sure you do it AWAY from other animals and on a tarp or something else you can throw away or clean. Once the goat is taken care of it can be returned with the rest, and while it still has CL, the other won't get it. Also CL takes 2-6 months to show symptoms after contact with the puss or being coughed on by a goat with internal CL.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 17, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Anyway. CL is not as bad as it is made out to be. Now while it is not good to have a goat with it, it can be maintained. The only way a goat can get CL is thru contact with the puss from the abscess or if the goat has CL internally, which is not common is goats as it is in sheep, and they cough of the goats. It is not common for goats to have it internally and if they do you can spot is pretty easily. The lose weight quickly, cough alot, stay away from the rest of the herd, and act sickly. If a goat gets it internally I would cull it, no exceptions. But if a goat has it externally, in the form of an abscess, it can be maintained. As I said, it is transferred by direct contact with the puss. If you are able to keep an eye out and watch for the abscess then you can lance it and clean it away from the other goats and clean it up and return the goat. If you have a goat that has an abscess and it is attached to the back of the skin and is losing hair then you lance it and drain the puss from the goat, flush it with iodine. Make sure you do it AWAY from other animals and on a tarp or something else you can throw away or clean. Once the goat is taken care of it can be returned with the rest, and while it still has CL, the other won't get it. Also CL takes 2-6 months to show symptoms after contact with the puss or being coughed on by a goat with internal CL.


Thanks for the info, i'm sure HankTheTank has done quite a bit of research but now i don't have to


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 17, 2012)

I forgot to say that a vaccine JUST came out for it. It came out last month and I know the person who was a huge part in creating it. You can use it on goats with or without it. I don't think it will get rid of it if they already have it though. I still don't know everything about it yet.That is big news tough because there has never been one for goats and now there is!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 17, 2012)

I heard about that a while ago. It's pretty exciting!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 17, 2012)

Yep. It's neat. I hope it works lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 17, 2012)

Me too 
I finally did my member page, but I wasn't really sure what to put in it so it's not very exciting...
Hoof day tommorow! That's always fun, especially with Elf  We have a vet coming out on Friday to take everyones blood for CL testing, hoping that foes well. It had BETTER go well, cause it's gonna be expensive


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 18, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> We have a vet coming out on Friday to take everyones blood for CL testing


and for gelding 2 of the alpacas!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 19, 2012)

Tomorrow is going to be crazy for awhile while the vet's here. Have to get blood from 2 goats and 3 alpacas and geld 2 alpacas. Then after the vet goes i have to give the ivermectin injections to the alpacas (and Luke is already going to be mad so this could be dangerous) and get a little more blood from Desi to send in to register him. 

And then, after the CL results come in (hoping for negative  ) the 3 'paca boys will be off to their new/temporary home.  I found someone who's going to free lease them until i get a job and can take them back or find them a new permanent home. 

Also tomorrow the bloodhound has a vet appt to remove his sutures and check the incision to make sure it's healing right. In the next few weeks we're trying to get him to a town about an hour away that might be interested in having him. (If anyone here knows if their town/nearby places needs a SAR bloodhound let me know. He can go anywhere in the country....even out of the country i guess. The organization has a few in other countries now too! I'm hoping to get him somewhere he's going to work not like here where our 2 SAR dogs have NEVER had to be used :/ And if he can't go to a town that needs him he has 13 siblings and there are many more waiting to be placed too.....) 

His 1st birthday is on July 30th and i'm making him a birthday cake.

HankTheTank, do you remember when he was this small??!






and now he's a huge, adorable, rock and sock eating, slobber monster


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 19, 2012)

"*huge, adorable, rock and sock eating, slobber monster *" with the strength and endurance of a flippin' semi truck! He needs to be placed somewhere with the Incredible Hulk as his handler, just so they can hold him back! 

I hope he gets placed around here so we get visitation rights


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 20, 2012)

The vet will be here in about ten minutes...keeping my fingers crossed that everythign goes well and Luke doesn't kill anyone


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 20, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> The vet will be here in about ten minutes...keeping my fingers crossed that everythign goes well and Luke doesn't kill anyone


GL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 20, 2012)

So how did it go?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 20, 2012)

Pretty well, except for Luke who was a snot. We'll get the results by the end of next week. Bonnie jumped a little with the needle still in her neck so she got a bit bloody but nothing bad


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 20, 2012)

That's good she's fine. Our vet came by today to draw blood from the dogs for heart worm and they were all good about it. Well all but one. She wasn't to great with it. But she and everybody else is fine. One of my goats got tattooed earlier today too.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

New spool!  My brother and I picked it up last night. It's a little shorter than the last one, but about two feet wider, so if they're both standing on their sides it's much bigger....I don't even know what I'm going to do with them all! I have four spools, one tiny, one medium, one big, and one super huge. The two bigger ones I can't even get into the goat yard without taking the fence apart  

I should do hooves at some point but I think I'll keep that for tommorow....Possibility of taking Freddie to another parade tonight but I don't know if that's happening or not. I'll probably be spending my evening like this---->


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 21, 2012)

lol You can give me one?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

Sure. What size do you want? You have to come pick it up though


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Sure. What size do you want? You have to come pick it up though


HA!! I don't think so. I think you should ship it to me, at your expense, or if you choose, you can bring it to me. Now that sounds better. What say you? lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey, if you want the spool, you pay for it! I just lost my job, I'm not paying to ship you a spool! Either you come get it or you pay shipping


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 21, 2012)

Well now then that's a deal breaker!! No way Jose!! lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok, your loss is my gain!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy National Hot Dog Day!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 23, 2012)

I just got a job!!!!!!! The alpacas are still leaving, but maybe now i'll be able to afford to take them back soon!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 23, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I just got a job!!!!!!! The alpacas are still leaving, but maybe now i'll be able to afford to take them back soon!!


AWESOME!!! Good for you!! GL on it        :bun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 23, 2012)

btw What is it? lol


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 23, 2012)

CONGRATS


----------



## elevan (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody! It's a housekeeping position at Rocking Horse Ranch and i start tomorrow


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats on the job!!! Wish I could find some spools for my goaties. Although they have trees to climb on....


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 24, 2012)

Big storm today! It started about 4:30 with insane winds, and it looked a lot like rain so I went to take care of the goats really quick before it started...that didn't work. I was soaked withing 20 seconds of stepping outside. I almost got blown over a couple times as well! My neighbor said we got over half an inch of rain in under ten minutes. There's a river running through the goat yard, power lines and trees down everywhere (Ownedby3alpacas should have some pictures) and we lost power a couple hours ago, it FINALLY is back on! There was a rainbow that ended right in the goats pen too, but it didn't show up in pictures  I'll have to start digging for the pot of gold tommorow!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 25, 2012)

((hugs))

Wish the rainbow would've showed up in the pictures!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 25, 2012)

Me too! It was really cool, especially since we hardly ever have rainbows because were in a valley right at the base of a mountain. It was a really bright one too!

I dewormed and trimmed hooves today. The goats weren't too thrilled to be taken out of the pen and not allowed to run around, but I didn't want them to get into the fallen tree in the alpacas pasture. So they were major pains in the...um...teakettle  while they were being led. Mainly Elf though, big surprise there  She's decided that leashes are awful, and if she ever finds herself on one she must jump, and run, and stop suddenly and refuse to move, and scream, and bite, and headbutt! Golly gee, was THAT fun! Then when my day couldn't get better, the latch to the goat pen broke, and I had to tie it shut with a leash while I tried to fix it.

I picked up a pile of tree branches that were taken down in the storm and gave them to the goats, which they are enjoying right now. I hope they stay occupied for a while.

I also got a fun visit from Jehova's Witnesses today. They weren't too bad, except for the fact that one of them kept trying to sidle in through our front gate, while Freddie and Titan were howling at them. Not very smart, if you ask me. They wouldn't attack, but really, why would you even go through a gate without asking?! I "casually" leaned on it so she would stop trying.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a tree (actually 2 trees i think) on the alpaca pasture fence from yesterday's storm


----------



## elevan (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry about the tree and the fence.  Glad no animals were hurt!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 25, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> This is a tree (actually 2 trees i think) on the alpaca pasture fence from yesterday's storm
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5237_downsized_0724121707.jpg
> 
> ...


Hey!! That loos like here!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 26, 2012)

Another big storm is on it's way, hopefully we won't lose power again or have more trees down.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 26, 2012)

And there's a tornado warning nearby. Fun stuff


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 26, 2012)

I saw that a big storm was headed toward NY. Hopefully it isn't too bad.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 26, 2012)

becareful


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 26, 2012)

It seems to be mostly over. It was pretty intense in the beginning, lots of wind, heavy rain and lightning, and a couple of the thunderclaps practically shook the house. The goats plastic house is completely demolished, though it was on it's way out anyway.  A couple of power flickers, but it never went out for good, though people around us lost theirs. It's dying down right now but it's still a little rainy out...there's another river running through the goat yard again :/ As far as I can see no trees were taken down this time


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 26, 2012)

glad to hear that there is only minimal damage


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 27, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas got a call from the vet today with our CL test results. Bonnie, Luke, and Desmond are all negative, and Hank and Kripto don't have it but they have come in contact with it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 27, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas got a call from the vet today with our CL test results. Bonnie, Luke, and Desmond are all negative, and Hank and Kripto don't have it but they have come in contact with it.


 

Thank goodness!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 29, 2012)

Tommorow is Freddie's 1st birthday! Ownedby3alpacas and our other sister are making some sort of sweet potato and pumpkin cake for him and the other dogs 

As you can see, he is dressed up for the occasion


----------



## elevan (Jul 29, 2012)

Freddie is very handsome.  Give him an extra hug from all us BYHers for his birthday.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 30, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Freddie is very handsome.  Give him an extra hug from all us BYHers for his birthday.


HankTheTank gave him a hug for you guys this morning!

Here's the cake we made. It's pumpkin and sweet potato cake with yogurt and banana icing. and sprinkles to make it look pretty 






And this is a poem our other sister wrote in honor of his birthday:

An Ode for Fred's Natal Day.

Young Fredericksburg is one today!
Come all with countenance glad;
Drink up a toast and cut the cake
To celebrate our lad.

One short year round we've watched him grow:
That pup who could curl on a lap
Is now a gangly, handsome hound
Whose tongue drips like a tap!

His nose, though wet, is trained and keen;
His skin is loose and flappy;
His paws are large, his eyes are bright,
And he howls to make us happy.

He is quick and cunning on a trail;
His good will knows no measure;
The officer who works with him
Will find him a great treasure.

So happy birthday, Freddy dear!
The year that lies ahead
Will bring to you prosperity
Whatever path you tread.


----------



## elevan (Jul 30, 2012)

Yummy looking doggie cake and wonderful poem!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 30, 2012)

They need to make a smiley with red blistery hands who is sweating and breathing heavy...cause I would need to use about ten of them right now! We took Freddie out on a track earlier, with me handling him and one of the constables as the runner. That boy can PULL. Once he gets his nose on the trail there isn't much that can stop him...the closest comparison would be to hitch a leash to a John Deere and let 'er rip! I actually wound up dropping the lead to save myself from being wrapped around a tree, and he finished the trail on his own. He did well, but next time we'll have to find the Hulk to handle him.

After that I got my turn as a runner, so I made a loop back to the car and listened to an Aerosmith marathon while they wrestled with Fred. I'm not sure how that track went but no one seemed too ticked off when they found me so I guess it was ok.

Fred is taking full advantage of his birthday and being as snotty as possible


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 30, 2012)

well, it is his birthday after all


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 2, 2012)

I got to go to work today! Not at my old job, at Yellowframe Farm where my Dad works and I usually work summers. I haven't been there this year since the guy in charge got a lot more people to help with mowing and stuff, and nothing needed painting (which is my specialty!  ) 

Every year Yellowframe takes part in two local horse shows, the Millbrook Horse Trials and Fitch's Corner. Fitch's Corner was a couple weeks ago and they didn't need me for anything at that, but the Millbrook ones (I just call it Coole Park) is this weekend!! Yellowframe sponsors a couple jumps every year, which means that they pay to have them there with their farm sign on it and we get to decorate it how we want. It's the same every year, there's the two giant wooden couches (painted by yours truly!), the water jump with the Sweet 'N Low signs (the company is owned by the farms owner) and the Produce Stand.

The Produce Stand is, well, a produce stand. It's three big wooden shelf things with different compartments that we stuff with hay, then arrange different fruits and vegetables on (sounds cheesy but it looks really good). Last year we used 200 pounds of carrots in it!! It sounds pretty wasteful, but really by the second day of the show it's empty from so many people taking things, mostly as horse treats. I wish I could have gotten pictures of everything but there were Golf Cart People (show officials) everywhere so I didn't want to. So I pretty much spent the day either in the back of a truck, throwing crates of fruit at people, or getting crates of fruit thrown at me, then taking it out and arranging it.


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad your goats are CL free


How many goats do you have /what breeds? I always thought you only had 2


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 4, 2012)

Well hello CBL.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 4, 2012)

I have three nigerian dwarfs, Hank Elf and Bonnie. Elf is CL+, the others are not though Hank has come into contact with it.


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey straw 



Good to know


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 5, 2012)

haha you really should change your password. Then you could be on your "real" account. haha


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 5, 2012)

I should.... 

BRB!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm back!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

I see that. Hi!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome back CBL


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

I reset my pass word, LOL


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

Write this one down somewhere!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

LOL!

I'll just save the e-mail 
\
How are your guys' days been??


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine was ok. How was yours?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

Eh, Ok

Turns out my friend Eva, her mom used to own goats (cant think of breed.. not lamanchas or alpines, starts with a T, they were for milk) and she LOVES ours so (and i asked my mom and she said OK), when I breed Sass and her kid (I'm going to breed her next year and shes having a doeling- she has no chouice, shes having, a doeling, -.- )  I could sell her 2 of the 3 kids (because Sass, will have twins. Again, she has no choice
)


So basically my plans are screwed if she doesnt have a doeling, LOL


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

Were they Toggenburgs? 

She has no choice?! lol that seems to be how a lot of people are about their goats  I guess if you say that, she really HAS to have twin doelings


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Were they Toggenburgs?
> 
> She has no choice?! lol that seems to be how a lot of people are about their goats  I guess if you say that, she really HAS to have twin doelings


Yes! Toggenburgs!

Lol! Well, I know if I say that she'll have twin bucklings  So asking for ONE doeling isnt so bad...


Right?!? 


I've heard first timer bucks tend to throw more bucks ?? Know anything on this? Or is it just a rumor? 

I dunno if she'll want ND's, but I'll convince her


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know about the first timer thing. But saying she'll have does will jinx her for sure!  This year was definitely a buck year for most, way more bucklings born than doelings. Maybe next year will be different 

Who can resist tiny little dwarf babies?? I think it's humanly impossible


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I don't know about the first timer thing. But saying she'll have does will jinx her for sure!  This year was definitely a buck year for most, way more bucklings born than doelings. Maybe next year will be different
> 
> Who can resist tiny little dwarf babies?? I think it's humanly impossible


No!! Uh, she'll have a buck!

Wait! Then she'll have a buck!! Uggh!!!

UUuuuuuhhh, she'll have a single!! That should jynx her to have twins  2 doelings 

I dont know. Resisting them IS impossible, but BUYING them..Not sure... 

Maybe she'll adopt a couple  (2 years ahead, lol)


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

Just don't say anything about the gender of the kids! That way you can't jinx her! And don't say she'll have a single, or she'll have quads. It's all in the Doe Code


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Just don't say anything about the gender of the kids! That way you can't jinx her! And don't say she'll have a single, or she'll have quads. It's all in the Doe Code


I'd say I want quads but... I want her to LIVE... 

OK she will have no gender babies


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

Well you don't want hermaphrodites either! Just keep mum about it 

ND's can have up to 6 kids at a time, uncommon but not impossible. I bought my Bonnie as a bred doe, and I was terrified since she's so small (17 and a half inches tall!) but it turned out she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Well you don't want hermaphrodites either! Just keep mum about it
> 
> ND's can have up to 6 kids at a time, uncommon but not impossible. I bought my Bonnie as a bred doe, and I was terrified since she's so small (17 and a half inches tall!) but it turned out she wasn't pregnant.


Lol ! 

17 and a half inches??!!?!?!?!  Thats not even a 2 feet! Holy crap shes small

Have you ever bred her?


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

I've only had her since February. I was told she's been bred before, though I'm not 100% sure about that. If it were up to me I wouldn't breed her, or I'd find the smallest possible buck.

Her dam was that small too!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I've only had her since February. I was told she's been bred before, though I'm not 100% sure about that. If it were up to me I wouldn't breed her, or I'd find the smallest possible buck.
> 
> Her dam was that small too!


What the?!!?!? 

I would just keep her as a pet XD


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

That's what I'm doing 
This is her dam:
http://dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/GoatPages/Harlequin.html


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> That's what I'm doing
> This is her dam:
> http://dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/GoatPages/Harlequin.html


Cool  

Shes as big as the our NDs  and their 5 months!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

She's five years! Hank is 23 inches tall, and he's only 1. Elf is 4 and I think she's 21 or 22 inches. That's the average size for one.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, so they wont be too small! Lol.

Aye, shes small. 

Is hank a wether? I forgot....


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes he is.

That's still pretty small! Hank is actually big for a dwarf, which is why he's called Hank the Tank. Elf is right in the middle of the breed standard, and Bonnie is pretty small for a dwarf. If she was a bit more energetic it would be like having a kid!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

LOL!

Well, so far, Sass seems pretty big


One sec, lettme go see how tall she is, I have a tape measure and need to lock up chickens anyways


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry it took so long

Couldnt find a tape measurer


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

That's ok. About how high up on your leg does she come up to? Do you know?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

Uh, brb

LOL

ok back, she comes about 2 inches from my waist and i THINK i'm 5' ish or 4'11


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

From your waist? Do you mean knees, or is she a really big dwarf?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> From your waist? Do you mean knees, or is she a really big dwarf?


lettme go check again.... 

Ok checked (mom got mad, heard me close the door XD) and shes about 2 feet, and  yes, from the head to the toe, shes almost touching my waist


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm 5'3" and mine are only a little over my knees, if that. I guess you're shorter than I thought!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

LOL!

Not sure on my height XD, but shes a big girl


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

I can tell!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, at least I dont have to worry about her dying of too big of a kid (mostly) XD


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

Still be careful! You never know what'll happen (not to scare you) Do you know what buck you'll be using yet?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

Well I'll use a small buck and not feed much grain, so I'll hope not!

Nope, not yet, but I'll look around some


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

A while back, before I knew she was CL+ I was going to breed Elf and I couldn't find a buck for the life of me. I finally found one, but it's too late now


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> A while back, before I knew she was CL+ I was going to breed Elf and I couldn't find a buck for the life of me. I finally found one, but it's too late now


That sucks

Did you ask the owner if its OK to breed her so long as her CL spot wasn't broken ?


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

It doesn't really matter, I'm not breeding her anymore. They're just pets now. Even if I could safely breed her, I'm not going to take the chance. And who would buy kids from a CL+ mother? I'm ok with having three fat happy pet goats (and a duck).


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, your right.. 

Oh well. 3 fat happy pet goats are always good  

I miss my goose


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm sorry  we used to have geese


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 5, 2012)

Ah, thanks  

We used to have a trio of EVIL geese, white chinese, then got an embden, sweetest thing ever  but then the gfox got her...


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 8, 2012)

It's Titans birthday today! Maybe not his actual birthday, since he's a rescue we don't know the actual date, but I guess Ownedby3alpacas desided to use today  He's getting a birthday car ride (without Freddie there to bug him) and going to the vet's office with Ownedby3alpacas to pay the CL testing bill. So I'm home with Fred and Sophie for a while.

The goats decided to let themselves out today  and I don't have any zipties or anything to fix the fence, so I'll have to wait until my dad gets home.

Fred went to NYC yesterday! He got to walk around, and sit in a carriage, and look at pigeons (I wasn't there, I just got to hear about it). Exciting news!! Freddie will be leaving soon, either to go down to Florida, or--get this-- He could be placed with the NYPD!! Our little country mouse could be living in the city soon! It's close by too, so I could get over my fear of cities for long enough to visit him now and then


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 8, 2012)

on Fred's new home.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks  He could be tracking down criminals through Central Park! I hope he goes there, but otherwise he goes down to the main organization in Florida and they'll place him from there


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 11, 2012)

Not really anything going on here :/
it's been raining and Luke took his "babies" to the old barn in the pasture. It's small so he won't let them in with him. that's why i go the new bigger shelter but i guess he didn't care. i hadn't seen them use this barn in awhile, i thought they had forgotten about it







Fred is still here, haven't heard about the NYPD yet. If he's going to FL instead, we'll be leaving on Sept. 26th.










I'm dog sitting for 5 bloodhounds and i think Fred is the cutest out of all of them  3 of them are related (his father, grandfather and grandmother) and then 2 females who aren't related to him. I wish i could bring them all together and have a pack of all 5 bloodhounds running around. it would amuse me  HankTheTank....want to help? We'll have to break up a few fights but maybe they would get along after a little while..... and we can tie them all together and i'll lay a trail and you can handle all 5 at once!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 11, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> and we can tie them all together and i'll lay a trail and you can handle all 5 at once!!!


All...5...at once?  You really have it out for me, don't you?!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 12, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> All...5...at once?  You really have it out for me, don't you?!


how about just 1 dog? 

*hands Hank Fred's leash* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me: "Go get her, Fred"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hank:


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't you DARE give Hank the lead! He'd be smashed!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 12, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Don't you DARE give Hank the lead! He'd be smashed!


I didn't mean the goat, i meant you!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh  sorry.

Wait?! Why the stretcher?! :/


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 12, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Oh  sorry.
> 
> Wait?! Why the stretcher?! :/


that's you after the track when fred pulls you into every tree and down every hill at 200 mph


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 12, 2012)

LOL @ the whole conversation!!


----------



## Symphony (Aug 12, 2012)

Sisters....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 12, 2012)

to everybody!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh yeah?


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 12, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 15, 2012)

Once she finishes it up Ownedby3alpacas will be posting a video of some goaty fun time  It began with Elf escaping in a very mysterious manner, as I couldn't find any gaps or breaks in the fence. So we decided to take Hank out of the pen (to encourage her to get out. she doesn't like it when we take her buddy!), then wait out of sight with a video camera to see how she does it. It's actually very surprising  We also got some pictures of everybody, plus videos of Hank doing his tricks 

It was all going to be set to music but I couldn't find a suitable song


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 15, 2012)

Waiting....


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 15, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Once she finishes it up Ownedby3alpacas will be posting a video of some goaty fun time  It began with Elf escaping in a very mysterious manner, as I couldn't find any gaps or breaks in the fence. So we decided to take Hank out of the pen (to encourage her to get out. she doesn't like it when we take her buddy!), then wait out of sight with a video camera to see how she does it. It's actually very surprising  We also got some pictures of everybody, plus videos of Hank doing his tricks
> 
> It was all going to be set to music but I couldn't find a suitable song


here it is:

http://youtu.be/OD1X9wZDtj4


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 15, 2012)

That is a bad goat. 

Hank is very tall and handsome.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> That is a bad goat.
> 
> Hank is very tall and handsome.


Yes, she is 

Yes, he is


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 15, 2012)

haha


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 17, 2012)

I should be starting to pack right now for my trip to Lake George but I really don't feel like it :/ I'm leaving on Sunday and geting back on Thursday, so I'm missing a couple days of the county fair, I can't go see my friend show her goats, and I'm missing Justin Moore playing at the fairgrounds. Grrrr

Should be worth it though. There's an awesome arcade where I won my lightsaber last year, and this time we're trying to win the Viking hats. As my friend put it "We'll be running around the campground with lightsabers and Viking hats, we're gonna be the hottest things at Lake George!" 

I'm going to write up extremely detailed instructions for Ownedby3alpacas to take care of the goats, or as detailed as they can be considering that basically all you have to do is water buckets  Oh, and put them away if they get out (which they will)

I won't have a computer while I'm there, so I'll everybody


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh, and my bike needs an inner tube before I go. Double grrrrr :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 17, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I should be starting to pack right now for my trip to Lake George but I really don't feel like it :/ I'm leaving on Sunday and geting back on Thursday, so I'm missing a couple days of the county fair, I can't go see my friend show her goats, and I'm missing Justin Moore playing at the fairgrounds. Grrrr
> 
> Should be worth it though. There's an awesome arcade where I won my lightsaber last year, and this time we're trying to win the Viking hats. As my friend put it "We'll be running around the campground with lightsabers and Viking hats, we're gonna be the hottest things at Lake George!"
> 
> ...


Hope you have fun. Viking hats and lightsabers? lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 17, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Hope you have fun. Viking hats and lightsabers? lol


Absolutely!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe you should be zombies with, uh........, axes this year!! That sound appealing, right?


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm leaving at around 8:45 tommorow..hope you all don't miss me too much  If anyone finds the Treasure Chest while I'm gone I will be very sad, because then I'll have to go through a LOT of threads again!

Don't let Ownedby3alpacas get into any troubl; she's a shady character, that one  And remind her to give my goats lots of attention and snacks, or she'll be in a lot of trouble when I get back!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 18, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I'm leaving at around 8:45 tommorow..hope you all don't miss me too much  If anyone finds the Treasure Chest while I'm gone I will be very sad, because then I'll have to go through a LOT of threads again!
> 
> Don't let Ownedby3alpacas get into any troubl; she's a shady character, that one  And remind her to give my goats lots of attention and snacks, or she'll be in a lot of trouble when I get back!


I hate to break it to you but I'm finding it here soon. When are you coming back again?

We'll do our best to keep her in line. lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll be back sometime on Thursday


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

If I don't say my welcome on Thursday, be worried  (we've noticed i only get hurt on thursdays  )

Have fun!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh and try to catch this!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you!

That's a BIG fish!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey!! That looks like someone I know!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

I used to know the breed, but forgot, I just googled giant fish XD


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 18, 2012)

I think it is a Sun Fish.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

And Straw is correct


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 18, 2012)

haha I know someone who used to catch them.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm bored...wanna go fishing?   Maybe Jeremy Wade will tag along.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm back!  The trip was awesome, but now I have a lot (like a LOT!) of catching up to do on here!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 23, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I'm back!  The trip was awesome, but now I have a lot (like a LOT!) of catching up to do on here!


Welcome back Hank!! I forgot you were gone for a minute.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 23, 2012)

Anything interesting happen while I was away? I see you're a GHM now, Mr. Kiko Cowboy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 23, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Anything interesting happen while I was away? I see you're a GHM now, Mr. Kiko Cowboy


Not too much happened. It's been pretty slow...

Yep. Marlow found it in Roll Farms journal and she gave it to me. She already had one.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 23, 2012)

That was really nice of her  I was hoping it was'nt in a journal cause there's so many and so many pages in each...I guess it's been moved though. *sigh* more searching..


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 23, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I'm back!












just kidding


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 23, 2012)

Be nice, you know you missed me


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 23, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Be nice, you know you missed me


She did. She couldn't stop talking about how much she missed you! I was like, "Ok. Enough. I know you miss her, she'll be back soon. Chill out. jeez."

True story...


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 23, 2012)

I know Freddie missed me. I opened the door to let him in and he ran for me and put his front paws on my shoulders, then barked in my face  Titan wiggled at me (he doesn't wag his tail, he wags his whole back end!) and jumped around a bit. I got snuffled a lot...guess I picked up some good smells in Lake George! I can't tell if the goats were happy to see me or not, but I'd like to think they were 

I will say this about the trip: you never truly love and appreciate your shower until you've used a community one for a week 

Also, Six Flags was awesome! I love roller coasters!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 24, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 24, 2012)

glad you are back safely.  Community showers?   I might just have to stink


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks guys  The community showers were pretty disgusting  Lots of interesting graffiti though! 

We went to the county fair today! Freddie came with us and we walked around for a couple hours. Watched dog agility for a while, saw cows. Same as every year. I saw the goats from my old job, and I can not BELIEVE how big the babies have gotten!! They're selling all the goats though  I wish I could have more goats, I would take one or two...or all of them. 

Right across from my old farms pens were about 20 toggenburgs, who as I found out from my friend, were CAE+. WHY would you bring CAE animals to a show?? I realize it probably wouldn't be spread all that easily, but still! Considering the fact that all the farms have worked extremely hard for YEARS to keep their herds CAE free, I would be a little more hesitant to bring them. Actually, I wouldn't bring them at all. Especially with all the people walking from pen to pen petting every goat, plus the fact that the people didn't even keep their gate latched and they would all escape every now and then and go running everywhere 

Apparently there were some boers there, which is different since we've never had a meat class before. I'm not entirely sure if we did or not but I'm hoping we do. Wouldn't hurt to branch out from dairy a bit

I got Elf and Bonnie shiny new name tags for their collars while I was there  I usually wait until I've had them a year (Hank got his last year) so originally it was only going to be Elf, but since Bonnie likes to wander I figured I'd get her one too. 

I'm very tired


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Taking a bit of inspiration from Marlowmanor (thanks  ) I went and got a haircut today. Not a pixie cut, but definitely way shorter than I've had it in a very long time. So far I'm loving it- very light and really really comfortable, and kind of spiky at the ends which I like. Plus it'll be really low maintenance which is awesome. 

I got my schedule for school yesterday :/ I kinda forgot that was coming up... I have a class with my second least favorite teacher which I'm kinda bummed about, but I'll survive. Or go crazy, whichever works best..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm putting money one Crazy. lol Glad you like your new hair.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Good bet! I had several run ins with this teacher last year and I'm not looking forward to the class at all. The question is, will he drive ME crazy, or will I drive HIM crazy?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

I believe that is up to you.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

*seriously evil laugh*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

I figured that is the way it would go...


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Yup!


 I just realized I'll be driving (legally..) soon


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

Legally lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Legally lol


Not gonna go into details on that one 

Look out, I may decide to drive down and kidnap you someday. You gotta build me a new fence! A reeeeeeally tall one!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

If you feed me then maybe. lol Kidnap me? GL

Yeah that Elf is a bad goat.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll pay you in french fries. I make good fries 

She's a good goat, just crazy smart. I wish she hated me less so I could teach her some tricks and things. She'd probably be even better than Hank at them (though he's fantabulous)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

Just fries? Well if that's all I get then no way.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 25, 2012)

You do know you can't describe a new haircut without pictures right?  I was supposed to get mine cut today but the activity we attended went longer than planned and the hair salon was closed by the time we got ready to head home. So I believe mine will be cut tomorrow. I have some shots of me today that show my before look. I'll likely get them posted tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Well what do you want then? That's about all I can cook well besides stir fry...what else should I pay you in?!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Marlow- I tried reeeally hard for pictures but it looks pretty bad in them. I love it in real life though...I'm just not a skilled photographer!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

You could cook up Hank for me? That would be yummy. hehee


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok. Fries, Ice cream, and Cheerios. That sounds good.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

But we only have FUN ice cream flavors!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

I only take Mint, Vanilla, and Cookie and Cream.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

All I have right now is Cinnamon Bun. Which is a-maz-ing 

I suppose you could have one of the popsicles that have been around for years...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> All I have right now is Cinnamon Bun. Which is a-maz-ing
> 
> I suppose you could have one of the popsicles that have been around for years...


Gross!

Do not even mention popsicles. I am addicted to them. I will eat them all day long. hehehe


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Good. Come get them all out of my freezer! I hate them!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Good. Come get them all out of my freezer! I hate them!


Not if they're that old.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh, I'm sure they're still good.  If not I'll buy you an ice cream cone. Vanilla, cause you're boring


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

Mint is better. But both is good too. lol

So fries, ice cream now all you need is cheerios and I think I'll do it.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

I think we have Cheerios. Might be stale though. Usually we just use them to put in one of the dogs toys...would you take Fruit Loops or shredded wheat?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

Mini Wheats and Cheerios are all I'l take.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Picky, picky, picky...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Picky, picky, picky...


Yep. So do you meet my demand or not? A fence is at stake here...


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Sure. I'll go get some new cereal


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok cool. You're picking me up right?


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

As soon as I can drive. Will you bring Callie?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

mmmm idk
Naa she has to kill all the coyotes and she would more than likely eat your dogs. She's crazy.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah...don't bring her. Sophie is small enough that Callie wouldn't even have to chew


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

haha Who is Sophie?


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas yorkie/maltese mix. Very small, very nervous about life in general


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

> very nervous about life in general


LOL!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 25, 2012)

Well she is! I'll probably get punched for saying that though haha

Incidentally, she's the one whose fur I turned pink with sidewalk chalk a couple years ago. Ownedby3alpacas is still bitter about that....I swear I thought it would come off easily!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

heheh nice


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 25, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> very nervous about life in general


it's not her fault! everything wrong with her i blame on her father because his name is Fluffy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. That is it.Fluffy? pfptbaklahahahahaha


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 26, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Well she is! I'll probably get punched for saying that though haha
> 
> Incidentally, she's the one whose fur I turned pink with sidewalk chalk a couple years ago. Ownedby3alpacas is still bitter about that....I swear I thought it would come off easily!


LOL!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 26, 2012)

> Quote; Dispeciable Me
> 
> Its so fluffy!!!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 27, 2012)

We might be making a run out to Tractor Supply in a little while. 3pacas needs alfalfa pellets and I'm gonna get Hank a little bell for his collar  He used to be the only one who jingles, but now that they all have name tags I thought I'd make him the loud one again. It helps me keep track of them when they're out grazing too. So if anyone hears mysterious jingling, it's just Hank!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

Did Hank get his bell?


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 27, 2012)

Why yes he did  And I must say it looks and sounds quite spiffy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

That's good. Does her like it?


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 27, 2012)

He's kinda indifferent. At least he's not scared of it


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 27, 2012)

:bun  :bun 

This is called the Laundry Day Boogie. It's where I play loud music and dance around my kitchen until the dryer finishes..care to join me?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 27, 2012)

:bun:bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 27, 2012)

:bun :bun 

I'll be doing this for another 10 minutes. Curse old dryers! I want my clothes!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 28, 2012)

:bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun:bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 28, 2012)

dryers done!

Thank you CBL, you were a lovely dance partner


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 28, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> dryers done!
> 
> Thank you CBL, you were a lovely dance partner


LOL!

Warm clothes.... 

Why yes, yes I know!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 28, 2012)

i have decided i MUST have an emu. 



and HankTheTank, i hear your goat's bell outside my room window. tell him he should be quiet at night please!


----------



## Symphony (Aug 28, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> i have decided i MUST have an emu.
> 
> 
> 
> and HankTheTank, i hear your goat's bell outside my room window. tell him he should be quiet at night please!




A sisters revenge!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 28, 2012)

No! I love his jingling


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone want some alpacas?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

What's the matter?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> What's the matter?


This is NOT my property:






alpacas decided to cross the road this morning and i had to go chase them. 

Free to a good home. Seriously.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 29, 2012)

Wish I was closer. Sorry about them giving you a hard time. I hope you can find someone good for them.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

They thought the grass looked greener on the other side!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 30, 2012)

Bad picture, but this is what Ownedby3alpacas dog does when she's gone. Sleeps on my lap. He is over 50 pounds! Not a lap dog! He sleeps upside down too, I guess his belly needs airing out or something


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 30, 2012)

he's such a cute heffalump, isn't he?

he sleeps upside down ALL the time.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 30, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> he's such a cute heffalump, isn't he?
> 
> he sleeps upside down ALL the time.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5237_dscn4231.jpg


That's a really good picture.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 30, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HankTheTank took that picture!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 30, 2012)

Well then it's not _aassss_ good. haha Messing. It is a very good picture regardless.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 30, 2012)

Gee, thanks Straw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 30, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Gee, thanks Straw


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 31, 2012)

Fun day 

We went here:

http://www.catamounttrees.com/home

It was me, Ownedby3alpacas, and our mother. We are all a little sore from climbing and I kinda feel a little wobbly from the ropes  I don't quite have my "land legs" back!

Came home to two unhappy goats inside of a fence; and Elf happily grazing away outside of it. I swear that goat can melt through walls.


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 3, 2012)

We're having our annual back to school barbecue today, then I think Ownedby3alpacas and I are taking Fred tracking. It's usually fun (the BBQ) except this year I'm not really looking forwards to it. Our great aunt Carole was supposed to come, but I don't think she is   So now the only ones are me, 3pacas, our sister Sarah, her husband  , our mother, and our mothers boyfriend 

Tracking should be ok though. And I'm thinking about painting Hank's bell green.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 4, 2012)

today we had a little "experiment." We wanted to know how far Fred could walk before he got tired. HankTheTank and i and a friend went to the rail trail this morning. We alternated and each got a chance to walk him and the other 2 would drive to the next parking spot near the trail and wait. Fred walked a total of 8.7 miles. and he looked tired but would have still kept going if we had asked him to. HankTheTank and i both walked about 4 miles each. 


Conclusion: this dog is ridiculous. 






now he's asleep but he did just get the zoomies...


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 4, 2012)

On a totally unrelated topic  my legs HURT!

It was very fun, actually. It was nice to just walk with him instead of tracking. Much easier on the arms


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 5, 2012)

Hank made a friend today...

I recently got my phone upgraded (yay!) and it was supposed to be here today. The UPS van came at around 1:30 this afternoon, while the goats were out in the yard grazing. I went out to sign for my package, and as soon as the lady opened the sliding door to get my box a little red and white flash of fur came dashing out from under the porch, took a flying leap, and landed in the back of the UPS van. The delivery lady was VERY amused! She was joking about how her boss wouldn't be too happy if she took a goat to work with her  I got him out of there before he could get his snout into anyones packages, though I think he was really enjoying the van. He seemed to be fascinated with the noise his hooves made on the metal floor  

I guess if I ever become a driver for UPS he'll have to ride shotgun with me


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL. Sounds like Hank and Socrates should meet, I think that would be very lovely. LOL.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 8, 2012)

i ordered a box of syringes and needles today.....it seems weird to me. anyone else think that or is it just me?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 8, 2012)

haha One could find it strange...


----------



## elevan (Sep 9, 2012)

Not strange at all to me...though don't accidentally try to walk into the courthouse with them in your bag


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 9, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Not strange at all to me...though don't accidentally try to walk into the courthouse with them in your bag



HankTheTank, remind me to check my pockets every wednesday!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 11, 2012)

Fred waiting to start the track:
http://youtu.be/GSLMp-YSlKg

Fred tracking:
http://youtu.be/cdEZFLFhyy8


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 17, 2012)

a video of Fred's year with us: http://youtu.be/BL6gDTPM1d8


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 17, 2012)

nice video. Korbin (my 3 year old) said he wants the little white dog!


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL Em...also...when going through security at an airport...always take out a big knife from your purse...used it for cutting bait, put it in my purse and forgot about it...felt pretty stupid and got pulled to the side...a really nice security woman asked me why it was in my purse and I told her...she sniffed it and said yup...you used squid as bait...and she was right...LOLOLOL...funny thing is she let me put it back and carry on through security...that was before 9/11/...back in the days when you got to go wait for people arriving at their gate.  

I love bloodhounds!!!!  Tracking would be so great...love the photo of Fred in the chair


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 17, 2012)

Laser pointers: Always fun.


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 17, 2012)

Very dramatic soundtrack  She used that one because it was the only song on my iTunes that was the exact length of the video 


You should all know, that noble looking animal in the video is a shameless beggar and will go to any lengths for an ear rub...


He was so tiny!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 20, 2012)

a new video from today  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xm2Rps_nIA


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 22, 2012)

Woke up early :/ and we got a load of hay which will last a very long time 

Went to the dog park with Freddie and got him nice and tired out

Did a track with Freddie, did NOT get my arms pulled off!

Leaving soon for the Eve of Destruction, a very big demolition derby/race/smashing random vehicles


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 25, 2012)

It's Freddie's last morning here  They're leaving at around 8, driving down to Florida, and Ownedby3alpacas will be staying down there for 9 days. I'm going into school late so I could say goodbye to him


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you Pearce

I stayed home today. I just knew I would wind up in tears at school and I didn't want that to happen, so our mom let me stay. The house feels very empty but at least Titan and Sophie are here

Ownedby3alpacas told me that Freddie got a jelly donut for the first time and didn't quite know what to make of the filling when he bit into it


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 25, 2012)

We are in Pennsylvania! Only about 20 hours left 
Fred's getting fidgety so we're looking for a rest area


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 25, 2012)

According to the GPS there isn't a rest area within 100 miles of us.... Really hope that's not true


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot you had internet on the drive!!!



....pictures?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 25, 2012)

When I figure out how to post pictures from his phone I wil put some up. We found a rest area and now we're driving again and Fred's asleep again


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 25, 2012)

No way. A big dog sleeping? lol Glad everything is going good.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry it's sideways. I can't figure out how to turn it. He's eating Pringles with me


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 27, 2012)

Missing my Freddie 

I got a text from Ownedby3alpacas about him while I was in study hall yesterday that made me kinda sorta burst out crying in class..got a funny look from some kid and said something not particularly nice to him...actually, not nice at all :/  Not a good day

Doing better today though  I'm taking care of Titan, Sophie and the alpacas while she's gone, which I'm enjoying even though the dogs aren't very happy with her gone. Poor things

I'm teaching Titan a couple new tricks to show off when she gets home though 

The goats are doing good too. I'm going to try to get more pictures of them soon. I have a couple of them but I'm in them so I don't really want to put them up..

We got a big load of hay the other day, and I've started increasing the amount I give them because it's started getting cold already. The little snots turned up their noses at it! A whole summer of lovely fresh weeds and leaves, and now suddenly; hay isn't good enough for their little Royal Highnesses!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 27, 2012)

Fred will be just fine when he settles down some. 



> I'm teaching Titan a couple new tricks to show off when she gets home though


hahah good idea



> The little snots turned up their noses at it!


Well now aint that a typical goat? lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 27, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Fred will be just fine when he settles down some.


I don't want him to settle down, I want him to come home 

Oh jeez...Ownedby3alpacas is gonna read this and think I'm pathetic..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 27, 2012)

I know. But he needs to be worked and that's why he's going. When he figures things out he'll be loving it there.


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 27, 2012)

I know, I know...and now we get to spend more time with the older hounds and get them back into shape.

I'm just going to be horribly unhappy for a while.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 27, 2012)

Hope you can start feeling better soon about it all.


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you 

Oddly enough I miss all the drool..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 27, 2012)

Quite out of shape, haven't been worked enough..we've got our work cut out for us!

Also means we spend a lot of time with great big gallumphing hounds *grins and smiles and rainbows*


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 27, 2012)

I miss fred too!   I'm crying with you. I started the training for my very favorite boy GSD, and eventually he went on to the metro police. That was many years ago, so reading this really did make me tear up. I love what you are doing with the search and rescue. One day I will be able to have the time to focus on training again and that is what I hope to do-SAR. Not an easy thing you are doing..


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 27, 2012)

It's no fun seeing them go.

SAR is awesome! If/when you get into it, it's like the most addicting thing ever (besides goats)!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 27, 2012)

"Besides goats" lol

It does look and sound very fun.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Sep 30, 2012)

Fred's handler left after the dinner last night. The left at 9 while we were still listening to people tell stories about their dogs and didn't even let us know they were leaving. I never got to say good bye to my little baby bloodhound


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 30, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Fred's handler left after the dinner last night. The left at 9 while we were still listening to people tell stories about their dogs and didn't even let us know they were leaving. I never got to say good bye to my little baby bloodhound


So sorry about that.


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 30, 2012)

Lets track them down


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 30, 2012)

what were they thinking?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Oct 1, 2012)

My home computer decided to die the other day, and now I have an older one but it's decided to not connect to the internet.

SO, I'm hijacking a school computer for a few minutes right now but I probably won't be on here much until I figure out whats going on with the one at home.

*insert heavy sigh smiley here*


----------



## HankTheTank (Oct 4, 2012)

computers fixed!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 4, 2012)

:bun Bout time....


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Oct 11, 2012)

Some pictures from today  Titan helped me with the alpaca rodeo (deworming the alpacas)


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 11, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Some pictures from today  Titan helped me with the alpaca rodeo (deworming the alpacas)
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5237_dsc_0136.jpg
> 
> ...


Cute pictures!  The 1st, 3rd, 4th, and 6th pictures should be submitted for POW.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 12, 2012)

Those are all great pictures!! I like 3 and 4 the best.
Alpacas are so cool.


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful alpaca!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Oct 14, 2012)

The stream that goes through my alpaca's pasture is gone. it always dries up in the summer but this is the first time (that i remember) that it hasn't come back by fall. I'm not excited about a winter of frozen water buckets. That was always something HankTheTank has had to deal with and i just had to go stomp on the ice once a day to break open a drinking spot for them. i liked doing that. i do NOT like ice in buckets.

The only good part about this is Luke can't go lay in the stream in January again. he has problems.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 14, 2012)

"He has problems" haha


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Oct 18, 2012)

I think we had it on our journal awhile back that Elf can get out of the fence:
http://youtu.be/8RnA0Zf5YPA

So HankTheTank and I had to make sure she can get back home once she's out:
http://youtu.be/vl8-ehL-YC8



And this is just cute because it's my alpacas:
http://youtu.be/n9mjuzdDY-s


----------



## Tmaxson (Oct 18, 2012)

The alpacas are very cute and that is one crazy goat.  Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 18, 2012)

Elf is such a bad goat. Those alpacas are so funny.


----------



## HankTheTank (Oct 18, 2012)

She's not bad, she's a free spirit! 

It's actually worked out nicely- she gets out when she wants, around 10 am usually, and roams for a while, staying in boundaries very nicely (not close to the road, not in the neighbors yard, etc.) and is all around well behaved and cheerful  And now, instead of hiding with the alpacas if it rains or if she wants to go home, she can go back whenever she wants. She comes to greet me getting off the schoolbus everyday  It's rather adorable, and now I keep a special bag of pretzels in the front pocket of my bag for her. She's taken to coming into the house with the dogs sometimes too!

I never would have wanted/felt comfortable with a "free range" goat, but she is the happiest and friendliest I've ever seen her, and as long as she stays in bounds I won't try to make her stay in the fence. Plus with the area we're in, there's no chance of someone mistaking her for a stray or anything like that. I just have to pop her inside at night if she isn't already there, and she stays all night.

Another upside is, Hank and Bonnie are better friends now, so there's less fighting. So, all is well in Goatville


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Oct 19, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> She's taken to coming into the house with the dogs sometimes too!


----------



## HankTheTank (Oct 19, 2012)

We're going to the Sheep and Wool Festival tommorow! Ownedby3alpacas has gone before but it'll be my first time and I'm kind of excited. There's a lot of alpacas and sheep, as well as fiber goats and herding demonstrations and you can buy lots of fiber things  She got an alpaca hat last year I think. Our other sister is coming with us, as well as Madison; who's a bloodhound. Last year Freddie went, but since he obviously can't this year miss Maddy is coming instead


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds fun. Hope ya'll have a great time!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 19, 2012)

Elf is too cute!!!  Loved both videos


----------



## HankTheTank (Oct 19, 2012)

She is quite the character!

She actually stayed in the fence all day because of the rain, but she did come out of it and around to the front of the house just to let me know I was late in feeding them


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 19, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> We're going to the Sheep and Wool Festival tommorow! Ownedby3alpacas has gone before but it'll be my first time and I'm kind of excited. There's a lot of alpacas and sheep, as well as fiber goats and herding demonstrations and you can buy lots of fiber things  She got an alpaca hat last year I think. Our other sister is coming with us, as well as Madison; who's a bloodhound. Last year Freddie went, but since he obviously can't this year miss Maddy is coming instead


I don't see your location listed...so where is this festival at?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Oct 19, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I don't see your location listed...so where is this festival at?


I was just coming to post about it and saw HankTheTank beat me to it.  The festival is in Rhinebeck NY at the Dutchess County Fairgrounds. We'd love to meet anyone who's close enough to go 

Here's the website:
http://www.sheepandwool.com/


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 19, 2012)

Followed the link - it's in New York!
Hey, I'm pretty new, so if you don't have your location listed, I probably don't know where you're from.

I went to a Fiber Fest in NY several years ago. Can't remember the exact little town - south of Rochester. I had my sheepdog in a herding competition there, and also brought my dog hair and wool (from my OES and own sheep) in to be picked up by Zeilingers Wool Co (from Frankenmuth, MI) to be spun into yarn. 
It was my 1st fiber fest and had a great time! Hope you have fun...happy shopping


----------



## Symphony (Oct 20, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Elf is too cute!!!  Loved both videos


Dido  Elf's little tail wagging so fast was hilarious and the Duck is alway fun.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 20, 2012)

Have a blast at the Sheep and Wool festival! Fun Fun Fun!


----------



## HankTheTank (Oct 20, 2012)

We're leaving soon-ish. Ownedby3alpacas has just gone to pick up Madison and then we'll (hopefully) be on our way to our sisters house, then off to the fairgrounds

Sooo, guess who woke me up this morning?

I'll give you a hint- she's blonde and fluffy and thinks she's a dog now! 

I heard my mom talking to some animal in the hallway, and I figured it was just Titan because they'll usually set him on me to wake me up, but when my door opened it was Elf! I guess she invited herself in this morning and my mom decided it was too good of an opportunity to pass up... Luckily my bedspread is dark or there would be a couple cloven hoofprints on it


----------



## HankTheTank (Oct 29, 2012)

Not much of a hurricane yet  Just pretty windy with a couple of raindrops. It's expected to get worse though

School was cancelled today in anticipation of flooding/power outages/all that fun stuff. Our mom got the day off work too.


However, if either Ownedby3alpacas or myself hasn't posted in about a week, I'd say it's a safe bet that we've been blown away!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hang on tight!  We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 2, 2012)

Reasons alpacas are better than goats:




1) They don't invite themselves into the house















2) And if they did the would certainly NEVER do this !!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 2, 2012)

Crazy goat!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 2, 2012)

While my sheep have indeed let themselves in to the house they followed the rules and stayed off the tables!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one! My Lamancha baby@ 4months old was brought in by my DD and I wasn't home. But the goofballs(children) took pictures of the goat on MY KITCHEN COUNTER!!!! Yep, they were bleachin' everything for about an hour! 

SILLY GOATS!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

My goats would be in soooo much trouble if they ever tried to pull that.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 4, 2012)

The only goat I bring in the house is Arianna. And that happens only every once and a while and she goes in my room. lol She's clean though.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 4, 2012)

@ pearce-  I can't blame the goat, it is just a beast! The Humans are to blame!!!!!

My human kids beg me for alpacas...  ... they all need to grow up and get a JOB!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 7, 2012)

It's snowing!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 12, 2012)

I just cut 10 inches of my hair off for Locks for Love. I feel bald.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 12, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I just cut 10 inches of my hair off for Locks for Love. I feel bald.


Awesome!!! How long is it now?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 12, 2012)

It's still past my shoulders, i think i cut off less than half. So it's not terribly short but it's the shortest i've had it in a long time


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2012)

I asked my one daughter years ago if she wanted to do that, she was maybe 8 or 9 at the time. Her response, I'm sorry for those people mommy but there is no way they are getting my hair! All 3 of my girls have long blonde hair to their lower back or butt, they hate when I even trim it! The guys in the house get very upset  if I let someone cut my hair, they all say NOT SHORT! 

I think locks of love is great! My mom sister and niece all grew their hair out together and got it cut together. It was very cool!


Because I am ignorant to all things alpaca and llama what is the difference? :/


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't have an envelope to mail the hair yet so my hair is in a pony tail in ziplock bag on the table still....i should probably mail that soon.

Southern: The main differences between a llama and an alpaca are size and type of fiber.




Why is it so difficult to start a non profit organization??? I'm getting fed up with everything we have to do and we've barely started


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 13, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Because I am ignorant to all things alpaca and llama what is the difference? :/


Quickest way to tell llamas and alpacas apart, especially if you only have one animal in front of you, is by the ears. Alpacas have short spear-shaped ears and llamas have long banana-shaped ears.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 17, 2012)

No reason for this, I was bored so I made a video of our Lionhead rabbit, Dalek


http://youtu.be/aMEZXCClm3g


Isn't he adorable?? We got him in May so he's about 8 months old now


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2012)

I used to groom a couple of those (about 25 years ago). Maybe they were angoras I don't really know.   
I just remember they would get so matted and I'd have to shave them down to the skin and their skin was paper thin, it was awful! 
Very pretty rabbits but they must be a bear for people to brush all the time.

Pretty and soooo soft! Your guy is a cutie!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 18, 2012)

Dr. Who fans?....I really really hope so!


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 18, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Dr. Who fans?....I really really hope so!


 Definitely! Well, I am anyway... And if you couldn't tell, I love Daleks!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 18, 2012)

I love their little plunger looking things! I have a hard time taking them seriously.


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 18, 2012)

Me too haha


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 23, 2012)

Well call me strange, but next weekend I'm taking Hank to Tractor Supply to have his picture taken with Santa 

It's an event that people are taking their pets to, and it benefits a local animal rescue so Ownedby3alpacas messaged them on facebook and asked if it was alright to bring a goat, and they said yes!

She even crocheted a bowtie for him for the occasion  I tried it on him today and it is rather adorable...looking back I should've gotten a picture of it. 

They're all growing in their winter fluff so everyone is looking a bit on the portly side, especially Elf who looks like a pom pom..

Hope no one got trampled while out shopping today!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 24, 2012)

Today is Sophia's 8th birthday! :bun










and Hank's bow tie looks like Titan's, except Hank's is green:


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 24, 2012)

Titan looks so handsome with it on. lol He looks like he's giving you the look though...

Wow. Sophia doesn't look like she's 8. Happy birthday to her.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 24, 2012)

Sophia is so cute. I love silver yorkies.

Oh and 




I saw this and thought of you....  (although looks like theres mostly alpacas, its still funny)


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 24, 2012)

SHK: He hates having his picture taken so he always makes a face for the camera  

CBL:  that's really funny!



Sophia's wild birthday celebration; playing with some new toys:


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL look at his face!!

And of course he's laying on his back...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 24, 2012)

He totally reminds me of our dog Copper, I could picture him doing the same thing XD (


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 29, 2012)

I like this one! It looks like I posed them all nice for a family photo  Oh and you can kinda see the winter fluff coming in


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2012)

Great picture! It does look like they were perfectly posed. What are the chances of them doing that again!?
Really nice background too!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 29, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> It looks like I posed them all nice for a family photo


It's not a family photo without Colin. Hank doesn't look too happy about the picture. I think he was mad at you for not including Colin. You better apologize to both of them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 29, 2012)

That is a great photo!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 29, 2012)

Whose Hank in the photo?  I thought he was all brown??? LOL

Cute photo though! Ours have all their winter fluff though, lol. They look so fat with it XD


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 29, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Whose Hank in the photo?  I thought he was all brown??? LOL
> 
> Cute photo though! Ours have all their winter fluff though, lol. They look so fat with it XD


Hank is the red and white one


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 29, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh...

Hes pretty!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2012)

The one right by hank.....is that the one you took a video of a while back that kept escaping? 
She cracks me up, just something about her, she looks naughty, likes she's planning something! LOVE IT!


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ho Ho Ho...love the photo


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks bonbean 

Everyone at Tractor Supply loved him! He cooperated very well for Santa, who I was pleasantly surprised to find out has a farm (so I knew my baby was in good hands!) 

I did have one lady ask if I milked him


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 2, 2012)

> I did have one lady ask if I milked him


What did you say? lol

I've had someone ask if my bucks were pregnant because of their "udders" LMAO!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 2, 2012)

I just told her no, *he* was not lactating.. 

Somehow I feel like if you tried to milk a buck you'd get a swift kick to the face!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello everyone! Nothing to report on the animal front but I thought I'd pop in anyway.

Does anyone have any ideas of what I should use as my title? I have a GHM but I can't think of anything to use :/

A retirement home/village thingy near my school is hiring people to work in dining rooms/kitchens/other stuff, but I'm one year too young to be hired. BUT...my birthday is next month, so I'm going to get an application and try for a job in January! Yay!

I'm also hopefully joining the stage crew for our school play. We're doing South Pacific I think...I've always wanted to do crew so I'm excited


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 5, 2012)

Cool. GL on getting that job.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 5, 2012)

Titan and Sophia had a Christmas photo shoot last night


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 21, 2012)

Hope everyone had a nice Apocalypse 

I just got done making two batches of fudge for Christmas Eve (one party at my dads, one small gathering at my moms). I might have messed up the second one a little but I'm hoping it turns out fine  

We tried to take some more Christmas pics of the goats in Santa hats, but the camera seems to have gone AWOL. I kinda wish they had horns just so I could put ornaments on them


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cute photos


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Hope everyone had a nice Apocalypse
> 
> I just got done making two batches of fudge for Christmas Eve (one party at my dads, one small gathering at my moms). I might have messed up the second one a little but I'm hoping it turns out fine
> 
> We tried to take some more Christmas pics of the goats in Santa hats, but the camera seems to have gone AWOL. I kinda wish they had horns just so I could put ornaments on them


Lol! Not a very commonly said phrase... XD


LOOOVE the photos. I love Christmas lights, xD.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 21, 2012)

Really cute pics! Submit them for POW!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 21, 2012)

That last one looks so much like my childhood dog.  Very cute!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy Day After the end of the World!  

The dogs are adorable.  How about Alpacas in Santa hats?


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 22, 2012)

Hopefully today or tomorrow we're going to get goat and TRY for alpaca pictures  She's going to try to get the hat on Desmond because he'll be the most agreeable

I told her she should put some of her dog pictures up for POW


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 24, 2012)

Not feeling very Christmasy around here :/ We had the party we usually have on Christmas Eve last Saturday, so we have nothing to do today. Actually, if I wasn't home from school I wouldn't even know it WAS Christmas Eve!

Later on Ownedby3alpacas and I are going to direct traffic for a light show again, which is fun. 

For here: http://www.erdajt.com/index2.htm

There's videos of it on the site I think. Basically, the guy (he works at IBM) does an INCREDIBLE set up of his Christmas lights in his yard. There are over 350,000 LED lights! They all move and flash in time and are choreographed to music. Words don't really do it justice, it is AMAZING! Last night people waited over an hour in line to drive through!

We get very cold though...so if anyone is going by, bring us some hot chocolate please!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 24, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Not feeling very Christmasy around here :/ We had the party we usually have on Christmas Eve last Saturday, so we have nothing to do today. Actually, if I wasn't home from school I wouldn't even know it WAS Christmas Eve!
> 
> Later on Ownedby3alpacas and I are going to direct traffic for a light show again, which is fun.
> 
> ...


Correction, there are only 346,283 lights, not 350,000.  

People were saying they waited in line for about an hour and a half last night! HankTheTank and I had to wait in line to get to the place to park and I think it only took us 10 - 15 minutes. That was bad enough. If it took over an hour I would have just turned around and left. We are hoping we get there early enough to avoid the line tonight.



			
				HankTheTank said:
			
		

> We get very cold though...so if anyone is going by, bring us some hot chocolate please!


X2


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Hank and 3pacas!!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks elevan 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a dog DNA test for Titan! I know they aren't always accurate, so it's just for fun. What do you guys think his results will be??


----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2012)

IDK but he's 100% cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 25, 2012)

He is adorable!  Have no clue on breeds.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 25, 2012)

Personally I don't think he's a dog at all; but rather a sub-species of alien sent here to investigate the Earth. He found the food pleasing, so he stayed 


Well you've heard all my guesses before, but I'll put them out here anyway.. I'm thinking he's got some lab and hound in there somewhere, along with a bully breed and possibly shepherd. If his results come back with his father being a purebred chihuahua I will not be able to stop laughing. Ever.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 25, 2012)

I was thinking some sort of lab or shepherd mix.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 26, 2012)

I think he is purebred Adorable.   Nothing else matters.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 26, 2012)

It's snowing


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Lab and Shepherd are the usually guesses and it won't surprise me to see those in the results.  



			
				HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Personally I don't think he's a dog at all; but rather a sub-species of alien sent here to investigate the Earth. He found the food pleasing, so he stayed


Possible i guess...... But if anyone is a sub-species of alien it's Luke, not Titan.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 27, 2012)

It snowed here too 
The alpacas were ignoring me when I called them so I walked out to see them. 
Luke has 2 main expressions:
"you have food?"






"Unless you have more, go away."























Only 1 of the dogs actually likes this weather, the other 2 are happier inside. This one will sit outside in the snow all day if she's allowed too.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 27, 2012)

it snowed  It snowed!  IT SNOWED!! 


Ownedby3alpacas is a Grumpy Gus


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Loved the photos 

As for the snow...glad you are happy...grew up in Canada and have had more than enough snow to last me many lifetimes


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 27, 2012)

I used to hate winter and snow but this year I am loving it!!

Can't say as much for my poor goats...they haven't left the barn all day, and when I fed them they were NOT happy!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

Two things. One, I wish it would snow here, instead of the rain. Two, I have the same blue scooper.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 29, 2012)

It's snowing again  2-6 inches today!

I just got back from snowmobiling and I am FREEZING!! It's a pretty old sled so it doesn't go too fast but I had it up to 75 at one point and got a couple good jumps in. So it was a good day  The roads are pretty nasty now too, we were fishtailing all the way home

Time to make some nice hot tea


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 29, 2012)

Yay for snow! 

Your pictures of your critters are adorable!

I have the same blue scooper, too, except it's black


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Yay for snow!
> 
> Your pictures of your critters are adorable!
> 
> I have the same blue scooper, too, except it's black


except it's black. lol And there is a Red one here but I do NOT use it. ONLY the Blue scooper.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 29, 2012)

The scoop is SO important, isn't it? I told my helper today that "the scoop is imperative to the whole operation!  Do NOT lose the scoop! We are dead in the water without the SCOOP!"  Tim loses it. every. day. I have to find it. every. day.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> The scoop is SO important, isn't it? I told my helper today that "the scoop is imperative to the whole operation!  Do NOT lose the scoop! We are dead in the water without the SCOOP!"  Tim loses it. every. day. I have to find it. every. day.


Yes it is. I only use the Blue one and that is it. If I need a scooper I will look for an hour for it. I need the Blue one.

And yes, it too is ALWAYS lost because NOBODY can put it where it goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel ya Bridge.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> And yes, it too is ALWAYS lost because NOBODY can put it where it goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel ya Bridge.


You know what I'm sayin??????? Sheesh, peeps.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the green scoop  

So Colin apparently goes swimming in freezing cold water, while it's snowing, and there's ICE in the stream  Crazy duck


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 29, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> The scoop is SO important, isn't it? I told my helper today that "the scoop is imperative to the whole operation!  Do NOT lose the scoop! We are dead in the water without the SCOOP!"  Tim loses it. every. day. I have to find it. every. day.


The Scoop    I have gone insane looking for the scoop which the beloved mislaid but would totally deny it  unbelievable behaviour and she would even suggest that I was the last one to use it


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 29, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> It's snowing again  2-6 inches today!
> 
> I just got back from snowmobiling and I am FREEZING!! It's a pretty old sled so it doesn't go too fast but I had it up to 75 at one point and got a couple good jumps in. So it was a good day  The roads are pretty nasty now too, we were fishtailing all the way home
> 
> Time to make some nice hot tea


Cool! We had a blizzard a few weeks ago. School got canceled. A SNOW day! FIRST. ONE. EVER. (We had a ice day but never a snow day....)

The alpacas are ADORABLE, and so is the pup. Who knows what he is. 

We had a green scoop, but it was a different set up. We had a different problem ; It'd get broken


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 29, 2012)

I haven't had any snow days this year :/ I'm still on Christmas break until Wednesday though... of course all the snow happens while I wouldn't be in school anyway!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Bridgemoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously... he *WILL NOT* use the red scoop    He will *WASTE* more time looking for the flippin "BLUE" scoop than just using the red one.  STRAW_ you are weird!  But of course probably like Royd... _Heeeee_ never mis-places anything.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 29, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Seriously... he *WILL NOT* use the red scoop    He will *WASTE* more time looking for the flippin "BLUE" scoop than just using the red one.  STRAW_ you are weird!  But of course probably like Royd... _Heeeee_ never mis-places anything.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

If it was just me that used the BLUE scooper then I would always know where it is and it would not be lost.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

Seee!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> If it was just me that used the BLUE scooper then I would always know where it is and it would not be lost.


Why are you obsessed with the blue scooper?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

Me?


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes you! Whats so special about the BLUE scoop?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

Well......................we'll just say that it's my favorite scooper and I don't like the Red one.


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 29, 2012)

It all comes down to sport - I cant use a blue scoop because thats Manchester City they play in blue so thats it I really cant use a blue scoop but a red scoop well thats fine Red is Manchester United red is good


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

YES! MAN UTD is the much better team. You rock Royd!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 29, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> It all comes down to sport - I cant use a blue scoop because thats Manchester City they play in blue so thats it I really cant use a blue scoop but a red scoop well thats fine Red is Manchester United red is good


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 30, 2012)

I took the alpacas out for a walk (they haven't left the shelter since it snowed so they needed some exercise!) Of course Elf joined us. 

http://youtu.be/3dC36Fn__yU

And Desi let me pet him!!  and I got Desi kisses!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the Alpacas.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone! I won't be back on until next year  so I'll say it now


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

Same to you and a whole year? Dang


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 8, 2013)

I just returned from a trip to the doctors office. Apparently, gym class is more dangerous than I realized!

I was sitting on the floor of the gym, reading my book (I didn't have my sneakers today) and everyone else was playing pickleball- sort of a cross between tennis and badminton- and I had my back against the bleachers, which were folded up. And then BAM! a 6' tall kid who weighs somewhere near 200 pounds slammed into my face and slammed my head back onto the bleachers. I was a little dizzy/lightheaded and nauseated throughout the day so I went to the doctors after school. No surprise here, but I got a head injury! Not quite a concussion, but I get to sit out of gym for the rest of the week. 

I have two bruises and I'm still a little woozy but otherwise alright. 

The goats still despise the snow. And of course, it's all my fault  I'm not sure how the alpacas like it but since I haven't seen them out of the barn lately I'll assume they don't care for it


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 8, 2013)

Thats crazy!!! I hope you feel better!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 10, 2013)

I GOT TITAN'S DNA RESULTS!!!!!!! 

oh and just so everyone knows, today is HankTheTank's birthday.  so everyone needs to bother her by saying happy birthday!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 10, 2013)

HAPPPPPPPPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! Hope your head feels better  Apparently gym class is dangerous, my daughter got hit 8 times in the head the other day with a basketball from other kids playing on the other side of the gym. She had to go to the nurse's office, too! No concussion, but like you she felt queasy and had a headache.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hank!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everybody!  I'm going to the DMV today to get my permit.... look out world, here I come! lol

Bridge- 8 times?! holy cow!

Ownedby3alpacas- tell them the results!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes tell!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok...here are the results:


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

How are they able to go that far back? Was it just a normal DNA sample, such as hair?

But that is pretty cool. I wouldn't be surprised if that was it or very close.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 10, 2013)

That is pretty neat.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 10, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> How are they able to go that far back? Was it just a normal DNA sample, such as hair?
> 
> But that is pretty cool. I wouldn't be surprised if that was it or very close.


I'm not sure how they do it.... But it's just a cheek swab that gets sent to them.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 10, 2013)

Am I the only one a little bit creeped out by the golden retriver/boston terrior combo?  

Happy brithday!!!!!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 10, 2013)

I got my permit!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 10, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one a little bit creeped out by the golden retriver/boston terrior combo?
> 
> Happy brithday!!!!!!!


It is a little odd!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

That is very interesting.  Okay, now most folks have probably figured out that I am research/Science dweeb by now so....I just HAD to look this up to see how accurate it is and how it works.  



> Breed genetics concept scientifically credible
> 
> The concept of determining a dogs breed background by analyzing its DNA is grounded in science. In a paper published in the journal Science in 2004, canine geneticist Elaine Ostrander and colleagues described a technique they developed for identifying dog breeds based on genetic markers. Ostrander, who currently works at the National Human Genome Research Institute, part of the National Institutes of Health, described the approach, along with her broader work on the canine genome, in an article published in 2007 by American Scientist.
> 
> ...


Isn't that fun!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 10, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> That is very interesting.  Okay, now most folks have probably figured out that I am research/Science dweeb by now so....I just HAD to look this up to see how accurate it is and how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that actually is very interesting


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 11, 2013)

congrats on you permit!!!!    and you thought no one caught that!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 11, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> congrats on you permit!!!!    and you thought no one caught that!


Thanks Southern  Everyone in NY....stay off the roads!!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats!
Have fun and be careful!!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

X 2

No texting while you drive


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> X 2
> 
> No texting while you drive


Yes! Bad things happen for sure.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't try to read and drive either.  Trust me on this one, no good comes from it. :/ Let's just say I tried some not so smart things when I was first driving. Another good piece of advice it to always know your surroundings and what is going on around you. I would think this would be especially good advice for NY.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations on your permit!  Be safe.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 11, 2013)

Charlie is enjoying the snow


----------



## greenbean (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!  And congrats on the permit!! 

Lovely cat


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks greenbean 

I've been on BYH for precisely one year today


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy 1 year BYH Anniversary!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy BHY-a-versary


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 14, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Happy BHY-a-versary


that's fun to say if you say backyard herds instead of BYH


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 14, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey, it is past my bedtime so you'll have to forgive me..


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 14, 2013)

Backyard Herd-iversary... hey, that IS pretty fun to say!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 14, 2013)

I think I've said it about 10 times already....


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 16, 2013)

First snow day of the year!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

How much snow? 

...and a belated happy herdaversary!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 16, 2013)

It's only a couple inches of snow...maybe 3 or 4?? It was enough to make a snowman and teach one of the dogs to pull a sled


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> It's only a couple inches of snow...maybe 3 or 4?? It was enough to make a snowman and teach one of the dogs to pull a sled


I'll take it that would be Ti?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 16, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet, but he's going to be the next to learn (hopefully tomorrow)


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 16, 2013)

You should put up a picture of Leah. I don't think you have before, and she is very cute


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 16, 2013)

Our snowmen and Titan and Leah






Leah, the sled dog


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 17, 2013)

Now that's a snow dog! CUTE! I used to have 2 huskies, but they never pulled a sled :-(


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 17, 2013)

Ti and Leah playing in the snow and learning to pull a sled 

http://youtu.be/DvWAHXtVctg


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 20, 2013)

We have a new foster dog 

Ownedby3alpacas will hopefully be putting up pictures in a minute or two

His name is Benedict (Benny for short) after Benedict Cumberbatch from Sherlock  He's a hound mix (probably)


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 20, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> We have a new foster dog
> 
> Ownedby3alpacas will hopefully be putting up pictures in a minute or two
> 
> His name is Benedict (Benny for short) after Benedict Cumberbatch from Sherlock  He's a hound mix (probably)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## greenbean (Jan 20, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 20, 2013)

Ahhh I think you two and I watch a little too much BBC. I LOVED Sherlock! Benny looks like sweetie.
Have you seen Jekyll?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

he's cute!  how old is he?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 21, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Ahhh I think you two and I watch a little too much BBC. I LOVED Sherlock! Benny looks like sweetie.
> Have you seen Jekyll?


I haven't seen Jekyll. Is it good? I love Sherlock. Still waiting for season 3!!

Southern- he's about 3 months

I am completely in love already


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 21, 2013)

I really enjoyeds it...I think it's older since I watched it on Netflix...( I sincerely believe Netflix was invented just for me)


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 22, 2013)

Puppies are strange  He woke me up at 5 this morning! I had to get up for school anyway, but 5 is still too early for me. I'm glad he wants to go back to bed after he's gone outside! 

It's midterm week  I only had one test today but I have 3 on Friday, all back to back :/ I'm so glad I dropped french, otherwise I'd have another one to take

I _finally_ got around to doing the goats hooves. I was expecting them to be terrible, but they were much better than expected. Nice surprise, since it was only about 15 degrees out today. I didn't want to have to be out in it longer than necessary!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 22, 2013)

HankTheTank needs to get a big bag and take Ben to school with her. He doesn't like being left home.


Titan is jealous of all the attention Ben is getting so he'd like to show off his newest trick:
http://youtu.be/T3EZRqokNL8


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 22, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> HankTheTank needs to get a big bag and take Ben to school with her. He doesn't like being left home.


I would be perfectly ok with this.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 24, 2013)

Dalek (the rabbit) got neutered yesterday and isn't too pleased about it. He's dehydrated and not eating now so if he doesn't start I'm going to have to force him to drink with a syringe. :/ And I'm on my way now to pick up Bene-Bac to give him (may have to force that in him too!). 


The alpacas stream is frozen with about 2 - 3 inches of ice and I had to go out and try to break it for them. That's not easy. I had to jump on it and hit it with a t-post. And all I could get was a small hole. It's not in their normal drinking spot so I hope they still find it. Kripto fell on the ice when they were all crossing it earlier.  He's having trouble walking already so the slippery surface was too much but he got up and doesn't seem to be hurt so I told him to stay off the ice. 


HankTheTank must have forgotten to get a big bag with air holes ready for Ben because he's still here and she's not. He went out for a pee break and now he's even more upset about being in a crate.







My poor little car, Thomas, is dead. It's being sent to the junk yard this week.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

Poor rabbit. :/

Poor Kripto. Alpacas have those strange legs and I bet it wouldn't be good if the hurt them.

Ben is adorable. haha Look at him!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 24, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Poor Kripto. Alpacas have those strange legs and I bet it wouldn't be good if the hurt them.


He already has an injured leg from almost 2 years ago so it would be even worse if he re-hurt it falling


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 25, 2013)

I made cookies. Now I'm going to eat them. ALL OF THEM.

And that right there is probably the most productive I've been all week


*crunching in background* We need milk..


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 25, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Ben is adorable. haha Look at him!


He IS adorable, isn't he.. he's a nut job, but he's cute so it's ok


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 25, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I made cookies. Now I'm going to eat them. ALL OF THEM.
> 
> And that right there is probably the most productive I've been all week
> 
> ...


COOKIE TIME!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man! What kind of cookies? I was craving oreos last night...now it's chocolate chip!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 26, 2013)

Snickerdoodles 

It was really funny how people thought I was going to SHARE them though...


----------



## greenbean (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so jealous, I love snickerdoodles!  

Last year my aunt made some and told me I could get a few.... I ended up 'accidently' *cough* eating half the plate.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 26, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous, I love snickerdoodles!
> 
> Last year my aunt made some and told me I could get a few.... I ended up 'accidently' *cough* eating half the plate.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

SNICKERDOODLES?!?!?!  And you're NOT planning on sharing? ! OH THE HUMANITY!!!!!!!!
I LOVE them! yum.....now I want snickerdoodles.....
I don't tell my hubby when they're around...he inhales them!


----------



## Symphony (Jan 26, 2013)

We keep Oreo's in constant supply here.  This place isn't allowed to run out of Cookies.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 26, 2013)

I like peanut butter Oreos the best


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 26, 2013)

Symphony said:
			
		

> We keep Oreo's in constant supply here.  This place isn't allowed to run out of Cookies.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I like peanut butter Oreos the best


Those are the best ones!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh Symphony...I'll bet Claire makes them if you run out! 

Peanut butter oreos...sounds kinda gross. My DH likes the sherbert ones. I like the golden vanilla ones myself. Those birthday ones were pretty good too. Don't know about the peanut butter...may have to try those out. Maybe someone should write nabisco and tell them to make a snickerdoodle flavor....or eggnog...YUM! 

Still want cookies...too late to start baking them though. Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 26, 2013)

I like the regular ones best. The others are weird.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't actually like the regular ones all that much. I'm not really a fan of packaged cookies. My sister has the absolute BEST chocolate chip cookie recipe EVER 


Ben likes Chex Mix


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 26, 2013)

No she doesn't. Southern does and that's a fact. sorry


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I've never tried Southerns! You'll just have to send me some


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 26, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas- I'm stealing your Kong

Ben has been occupied with this toy for more than _five minutes_ now. That is a record!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 26, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas- I'm stealing your Kong
> 
> Ben has been occupied with this toy for more than _five minutes_ now. That is a record!!


Ti can't play with it with Ben around anyway so take it. Try the jug toy too, he might like it.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 28, 2013)

The pond is frozen!! 

The dogs really liked the "new yard" they'd never been on before...






and getting to go on the island for the first time!





Poor little Ben went back to the house to warm up before I got some pictures but he was out there too.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 28, 2013)

Benny liked the pond too  He was soaking wet and shivering so I brought him back to the house before the photo shoot though

We had an early release today because of the snow! I'm reeeeeally hoping for a snow day tomorrow 

We want to go get this guy http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/3540825678.html but I can't have any more goats


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 28, 2013)

Get him anyway


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 28, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Benny liked the pond too  He was soaking wet and shivering so I brought him back to the house before the photo shoot though
> 
> We had an early release today because of the snow! I'm reeeeeally hoping for a snow day tomorrow
> 
> We want to go get this guy http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/3540825678.html but I can't have any more goats


He looks sad.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 28, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Get him anyway


You're a bad influence on me


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 30, 2013)

Bit of an announcement today 

I have been expecting this to happen since day 1, so no surprise here...



BENNY IS STAYING!! Not a foster anymore, and I've got myself a puppy


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 31, 2013)

Mystery of the day:

WHY is there a dead owl on the stairs??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah that's kinda weird.

You going to give us a "Mystery of the Day" everyday??


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 31, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> You going to give us a "Mystery of the Day" everyday??


No. It's a once in a lifetime mystery day.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 31, 2013)

.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

The new dog got em... yep that's it!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 1, 2013)

He's not dead!  Just sleeping.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 1, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas got this one of Benny and I while we were running around at a local park. I really love this one and I really want to paint it! It looks like a painting already; I think.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 2, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in spinning some alpaca fiber for me? If anyone is, PM me and we can figure out price and whatever  I have 6 or 7 bags of it and would love to actually use it for something one day!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

Love the picture!!!! and yes it does look like a painting!

I wish I could help you out with the alpaca fiber... don't have a carder or a wheel yet. You should ask Bridge...she is fantastic!
(That's Bridgemoof)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

You should post a picture of all the fiber. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 4, 2013)

We got 2 new foster puppies today!  They are 6 week old Rottweiler mixes.

Felix






Phoebe





Felix on the left, Phoebe on the right


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 5, 2013)

They are so adorable I can't even handle it!!! (Sorry Benny boy..)


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 5, 2013)

Those are some liiiiiiittle babies!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Feb 5, 2013)

I will send you my address and you can send both of them to me.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, and


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OWNEDBY3ALPACAS!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 5, 2013)

I want a puppy!  they are so cute.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday 3pacas!!

What are the pups mixed with? Do you know?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks!

I'm not sure what they are mixed with... I was told Felix looks exactly like a rottie but Phoebe doesn't. I'm starting to think Felix is a week behind Phoebe, either mentally or physically. But they are cute. They are sleeping on my lap right now 



			
				BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> I will send you my address and you can send both of them to me.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Oh, and
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OWNEDBY3ALPACAS!


:bun :bun :bun :bun  ..for you! On your birthday!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 8, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> You should post a picture of all the fiber. I'd like to see it.


This is from the last shearing. 






Luke





Kripto





Desmond


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 8, 2013)

Benny and Titan kept trying to eat bits of fluff from the boxes 

We have a lot of snow so far. Nothing horrible, no wind or anything. Just steady snow all day. School was cancelled in advance today. I love when they do that!

I have all three Lord of the Rings movies to watch, about 9 hours in all... I won't be sleeping tonight!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 8, 2013)

...We had some snow flurries this morning....The rest of the day was 50+


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 8, 2013)

That fiber is


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 8, 2013)

Very cool! I would really want to do something with that too. Hope you can find someone.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok now there's a lot of snow!! I've been watching  out the window for a while and since I last posted it's gone up about 1/4 of the way up the sides of the dog house 

I'm also on my second cup of coffee and I'm insanely wound up


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 9, 2013)

This snow is CRAZY! It's up to my knees in some parts! Colin and Hank are swimming through it, Elf is prancing through it like a fairy, and Bonnie refuses to even leave the barn 

It's super pretty though. The wind is blowing it around and carved out amazing designs on the surface. I wish it would show up in pictures :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 9, 2013)

How deep is it there?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2013)

Can't you get us Southerners some pics  _pleeeeease_ !


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 9, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> How deep is it there?


About 14/15 inches where the wind hasn't piled it up. In some places it's over my knees, and some of the drifts from the combination of snowplows and wind are almost as tall as me (I'm 5' 4") 

Southern- We'll try 

I was feeling crafty today (inspired by all you BYH overachievers, no doubt  ) so I dismantled an old t-shirt of mine and made it into a pillow. It's got a glow in the dark Ghostbusters logo on it, and it's actually kinda cute if you overlook the fact that I can't sew to save my life


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2013)

You know about ghostbusters!  Love it!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 9, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I was feeling crafty today (inspired by all you BYH overachievers, no doubt  ) so I dismantled an old t-shirt of mine and made it into a pillow. It's got a glow in the dark Ghostbusters logo on it, and it's actually kinda cute if you overlook the fact that I can't sew to save my life


That's awesome!   pictures?


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 9, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> You know about ghostbusters!  Love it!


I LOVE Ghosbusters!! I was pretty bummed that the shirt didn't fit anymore (got it in 7th grade) but I've been hanging onto it because I love it, and my sister brought up the other day that she was using old shirts to make things out of so I figured this would be a fun thing to do.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 9, 2013)

That's pretty adorable


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 9, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Can't you get us Southerners some pics  _pleeeeease_ !


I got some pictures of the dogs trying to get through the snow, but not really any to show how deep it really is in spots. These are all in the spots with less snow. At one point Titan (brown dog) got completely lost under a snowdrift. 










even Elf decided to come out for a little while







A very short (2 seconds) video of Titan jumping into a snow pile:
http://youtu.be/sMfrJWEKj5M






			
				HankTheTank said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5858_0209132259.jpg


That looks nice.... a lot better than the last idea!


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 9, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up  It would have been fine if I had the right materials


----------



## greenbean (Feb 9, 2013)

That looks great   And the animals are adorable!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 16, 2013)

I read somewhere that some alpacas like to look at themselves in the mirror. I think I'm going to get one for mine (if I can find a free one) to see if they like it.   I should also teach them to read and get them books about weather. They are convinced the only place it snows is in their pasture and want to come out and graze. They don't believe me when I tell them the snow is everywhere and then Luke gets mad at me when there really isn't any grass out there.


The puppies are both adopted and should be going to their new homes next Saturday!  They have kennel cough but both should be fine by then. Felix had a very bad day yesterday. He got bitten by my little dog, growled at by one of the big dogs, stepped on by HankTheTank's puppy and fell in the pond.  Him falling in the pond was actually funny (It was a shallow part so it was only a few inches deep). He jumped and ended up landing nose first in it because he thought it was solid ground. He sat there looking around and crying until I picked him up and brought him right into the house and dried him. Phoebe also went in the pond but she stepped in intentionally and was having fun. Puppies are so weird.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

> I read somewhere that some alpacas like to look at themselves in the mirror. I think I'm going to get one for mine (if I can find a free one) to see if they like it.   I should also teach them to read and get them books about weather. They are convinced the only place it snows is in their pasture and want to come out and graze. They don't believe me when I tell them the snow is everywhere and then Luke gets mad at me when there really isn't any grass out there.


Stop lying to that baby! It really is only snowing in his pasture!   
How come you aren't shoveling the snow out of the pasture for him.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 20, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Stop lying to that baby! It really is only snowing in his pasture!
> How come you aren't shoveling the snow out of the pasture for him.


I actually did shovel a path for them to the stream! They are spoiled. 




I got most of the fiber sorted into boxes labeled with the alpaca's name and the year






We got to borrow a spinning wheel from a family member who doesn't use it much. She showed us how to use it quickly so I'm still learning. I have 2 skeins spun but they look horrible. It's fun and very addicting already. 







The foster puppies are getting so big! They will be going to their new homes this weekend.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice spinning wheel! Don't worry about the spinning being "perfect"...just call it "art yarn" which DOES sell for premium prices! Seriously! Alpaca is more difficult to spin that wool...less 'grip' than wool. I started with alpaca and switching to wool was very hard! The  more you spin, the easier (and consistent) it gets. You could always just send some of your fiber to a couple of us spinners here and we'd be happy to spin away!!!   
I recently spun up some merino...it was REALLY hard for me to adapt to. I like icelandic and shetland...the more soft, yet coarse fibers. That merino just slipped right out of my fingers...it drove me NUTS! Sure is soft though. 
We need photos of your skeins! I'm sure they're perfectly FINE!


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 21, 2013)

Her skeins look fine to me, but hey, what do I know


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2013)

is it ok to say I am a bit jealous???? Boxes of fiber


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 21, 2013)

That's what I'm saying...she could send some of those boxes OUR way...and we could "help" her clean and spin them up! 
I'm so jealous of people who can spin a professional looking skein. I mean with NO variations on the width of the yarn. Especially when you start to get into the laceweight! I mean WOW! Talk about good control. My yarn is getting thinner...but it still varies a little. But hey...if you can crochet/knit/weave with it...its AWESOME! 
Again...that is a nice spinning wheel. I'm really interested in trying a double treadle....we'll see. Everytime I save my money...DH comes up with stuff we absolutely NEED! Ah well....


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 21, 2013)

We have bags and bags and bags of wool (plus some llama fiber) in our basement that no one has been able to get to yet. Probably 4 or 5 years worth (times that by 40 or so sheep per shearing......).

Oh and BTW, the yarn you are making now, someday you will want to go back to spinning it unevenly like that (it's called novelty yarn) and you will have a hard time going back! And my mom is one of those people who can spin a PERFECT skein. It looks like it came off a machine.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 21, 2013)

Southern: And this isn't even all of it! I have one more blanket fleece still in a bag (I need to get one more box) and one more that went to Arkansas with my sister. Then I have a couple bags of the other fiber parts.... 

Coco: that was my original plan, to see if you and Bridge would be willing to spin some for me. I had already sent Bridge a message and was about to PM you too, but I decided I should really learn how to spin. And I'm glad I did. It's a lot of fun! And _very_ addicting!! 

purplequeenvt:  that's a lot of wool! I'm glad to hear some people want to make what I'm making, maybe I should just say I'm making novelty yarn so know one knows I'm messing up 



a pile of rolags





dying skein #1




















skein #2, washed but still drying





skein #3, still in the process of making it


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 22, 2013)

Hot Kool-Aid/fiber smells FUNKY


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2013)

That is so cool!  I love it!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 25, 2013)

2 Luke, 1 Kripto


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 25, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> 2 Luke, 1 Kripto
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5237_dscn4792.jpg


Cool!


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 25, 2013)

I wonder which one is Kripto's? lol

Good job


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

Those skeins look WONDERFUL! I could see something NICE made out of those! Keep spinning...you're doing AWESOME!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Coco, BrownSheep and Meat Goats! 



This is what I made with some of that:















I volunteered the dogs as models, I wasn't going to do it!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh AWESOME! Nice models too!


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww look at Ti.

btw why is the date and time upside down?


----------



## greenbean (Feb 25, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks! 



			
				Meat Goats said:
			
		

> Aww look at Ti.
> 
> btw why is the date and time upside down?


I think the camera was upside down maybe? 



My new goals with the yarn is to work on not over twisting, and to learn to ply it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Good job!!!!  And your models are great


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 26, 2013)

Remember to ply in the opposite direction then you spun it in.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 26, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Remember to ply in the opposite direction then you spun it in.


Thanks! Any other tips you can give? On plying or just spinning in general? (This is for anyone else to answer too!) I'm not really pleased with the yarn yet...it's ok, but I know it's not perfect.




I wish I had more money...I want to get these 2 icelandic ewes. http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pet/3644293721.html If I could get them I would have wool to spin too!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 26, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I wish I had more money...I want to get these 2 icelandic ewes. http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pet/3644293721.html If I could get them I would have wool to spin too!!


They're cute but if you get them they're not staying with the goats. Just sayin' 

And WHY wasn't Benny included in the skunk-scarf photo shoot??


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 26, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> They're cute but if you get them they're not staying with the goats. Just sayin'
> 
> And WHY wasn't Benny included in the skunk-scarf photo shoot??


They would be with the alpacas if I could get them.

And Ben would have eaten the skunk scarf


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 26, 2013)

To go along with my skunk scarf I now have zebra yarn


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 26, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes! I'm with you Hank!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

I LIKE the zebra yarn! Can't wait to see what you do with that!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 27, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I LIKE the zebra yarn! Can't wait to see what you do with that!


X2!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 27, 2013)

the zebra yarn is very cool...you should be so proud of yourself!!!!!!!!  

oh... and hank why can't they stay with the goats?


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 27, 2013)

Southern- I'm just messing with her  I wouldn't really mind if they were with the goats except for the whole feeding confusion. We can't get them anyway


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 27, 2013)

I decided to mail the yarn to my sister in Arkansas. She's better at making things so I want to see what she decides to do with it. I'm probably going to make more though. I should probably spin some Desi fiber too. I wonder how that would look if I ply it with the black or white? Should I try that??

I finally found a use for math!! I figured out how many yards of yarn would be in one fleece. If the fleece is 3 lbs and 100 yards is about 2.5 oz there is about 1920 yards per fleece.

Someone check my math though please! It's been almost 2 years since I graduated so I might not have remembered how to solve it!

 2.5 oz        48 oz
---------  =  -------
100 yds       x yds

x = 1920 yards


I sent my math teacher from high school a Facebook message asking him to double check it too so hopefully someone will be able to help


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok...just remember...are you using ALL 3 lbs of the fleece and are you spinning it consistently? (Hasthat 3 lbs of the fiber already skirted and picked through?) Those are two major factors. Do you wash the fleece before spinning...Alpaca fiber is seriously dusty - so a significant amount of the measured weight could be from dust. Consinstency is key in spinning. So at BEST, I would say your calculations are good...but still approximate. Remember, there IS waste when spinning yarn.
The formula/calculations look correct to me...but I've been out of school for soooo long that the dinosaurs have since gone extinct! 
I say ply it with both colors separately. Go for it!


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 28, 2013)

This is the card I made our grandfather for his birthday  It's actually two thin pieces of wood instead of paper, and I woodburned the design on it. It's taller and less squashed looking in person. The camera on my phone is a bit cantankerous  







The goats got a leftover Christmas tree in their pen! I think they're enjoying it so far- they probably wish it was a little smaller so I could just put it in the barn so they didn't have to get their feet wet


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow that's good. Very cool!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 1, 2013)

That's awesome!  How long did it take to make it?


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 1, 2013)

Once I got the design transferred onto the wood, about an hour to burn the whole thing. In total it took more than that cause I had to put the design on paper, which took a while to get right, and do a couple practice runs on scrap wood to make sure it would look good. So maybe three hours?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 1, 2013)

Great job


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome job!


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok. I've got a plan, and you all have to make sure I don't ditch it because it's something I think will be awesome when it's done.

I'm gonna make a card like the one I made for our grandfather, except it'll be circular and I'm gonna paint it like the door of Bag End (from Lord of the Rings) for our sister who just moved to Arkansas. Don't let me get frustrated with it and not finish!!

Benny is five months old now! I love him but WOW, puppies are crazy! All older dogs from now on 

Does anyone know what dog freestyle is? It's pretty cool, there's a lot of good youtube videos on it. I want to do that with him


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 7, 2013)

She's dying more fiber and the whole house smells like greasy grape flavored Luke


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 7, 2013)

kool aid? I love dying with kool aid!!!  YUM!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 9, 2013)

Coco, it is dyed with kool aid  
It didn't look very purple right after dying it but looks better now. I don't have any pictures of it now, but here it is right after it was dyed:










Meet foster dog #40, Matilda (Tilly) She's 4 months old and might be a basset hound mix


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 10, 2013)

Mmmmm....looks yummy! I know the smell too! I think EVIL keeps sneaking off with my GhoulBerry flavor packets! Little stinker...
Love your twist. I'm pretty sure i put in too much twist with the merino I spun for my mom's bday gift. I'll post photos in my journal in a few...
Cute dog!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 10, 2013)

My yarn is always really overtwisted. I have to learn to not do that! But I wash it and hang it up to dry and that straightens most of it out.




I got to ride a horse today!!!!  





Her name is Ariel and it was a lot of fun (even though she stopped and took a nap and refused to move for about 20 minutes  ) I'm hoping I'll get to ride more as the weather gets nicer.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 12, 2013)

Some pictures of Ben, since HankTheTank hasn't put up many on here





(all muddy at the dog park)





And foster pup Tilly:















Tillie and Titan


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 12, 2013)

such sweet smiles!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 17, 2013)

the purple Luke




and the one I just dyed


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 17, 2013)

Puppy just got adopted and is going to her new home today!! Her new name is Riley.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 17, 2013)

She is pretty stinkin' cute! I have a thing for those hound faces.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 17, 2013)

My dad brought me 3 chicken eggs to incubate!  




I'm getting the incubator to the right temperature/humidity and then I'll put them in. It's already set but I'm going to see if it changes overnight before I put them in.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2013)

I love hatching eggs!!!  What kind?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 18, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I love hatching eggs!!!  What kind?


Me too! The last thing I got to hatch was a couple goslings about 2 or 3 years ago. I'm not sure what kind of chickens these will be...I'm going to have to find out from my dad. I keep talking to them like they are really alive but it's only the first day in the incubator so I guess they aren't really anything yet.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 18, 2013)

LOL, congrats though!
We've only ever had mums hatch anything, hoping to hatch a few next year ;3


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 19, 2013)

Bonnie died last night.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 20, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Bonnie died last night.


AWWW.....  Sorry   What happened?


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 20, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone

Marlow- I don't know what happened. She was just down when i went out to feed them and died a couple hours later


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 28, 2013)

I got a job with a pet sitting company and my first job is taking care of sheep, 2 guard donkeys and 2 dogs.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol, looks like fun!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 29, 2013)

congrats


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 4, 2013)

It's the last week before the play so I've been at school for 15-16 hours a day since Monday. I'm a little tired right now.

Ok I'm a lot tired right now. I missed the bus and I'm just waiting for Ownedby3alpacas to wake up and drive me in to school and I just want to go back to bed for a month or maybe hibernate for a while :/


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 6, 2013)

It finally feels like spring!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this the other day.  Congrats 3pacas on your new job! And a GP it appears. 

And really good pictures Hank. Hank looks great and Ti is adorable as always.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 8, 2013)

Great pics <3 That fawn/white one (name is escaping me) reminds me so much of little Pipsqueak who died here (buckling born). <3 
Hes so pretty! And congrats Alpaca! 
 so sorry Hank


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 8, 2013)

This is an awesome job.....there are lambs!!!!! I get to go check on them tomorrow and make sure they are ok and I'll bring a better camera!





twins




boy 1




boy 2




single girl




the girl's mom


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 8, 2013)

Cute !! <3


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 9, 2013)

The better pictures I promised


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Love the pictures! The sheep look like Merinos, a fine wool breed. I bet their faces are so velvety soft 

P.S. My neighbor gave me my first lamb after watching his flock (during lambing season) while he was out of town  Maybe you will get lucky, too!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 9, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> P.S. My neighbor gave me my first lamb after watching his flock (during lambing season) while he was out of town  Maybe you will get lucky, too!


Repeat after me, Ownedby3alpacas: We can NOT have sheep! 

Don't encourage her!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2013)

I want sheep too. Repeat after me ownedby3alpacas" I deserve sheep"


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 13, 2013)

We _deserve_ sheep, we just can't have them.. our dad would have a COW! (but hey, I wouldn't say no to a cow  )


A painting I did in art class got into an art show!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats on your picture


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you 

Here it is if anyone wanted to see it:


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks cool


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 25, 2013)

We have a new (temporary) dog. He's a 3 year old coonhound named Duke. We will train him to track but if he isn't interested in it he will be available for adoption.

























And this is Ariel, a friends horse I've been getting to ride 




Elf




Hank




Hank and Elf being adorable


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 25, 2013)

We use to have a Redbone coonhound. Neat dogs!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 26, 2013)

Pretty dog.  And Hank is handsome as usual.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 23, 2013)

Duke the coonhound is still here, he's just waiting to be adopted




And Happy Naked Alpaca Day! Today was shearing day and they all look pretty stupid now


----------



## autumnprairie (May 28, 2013)

Love the pics especially the funny look on Duke


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jun 5, 2013)

WE HAVE A FAWN!!!!

My friend and I found him on the side of the road with a broken leg. We brought him to our vet who decided the only thing to do was amputate his leg, it was fractured in 3 places. The 3 remaining legs all have staples on cuts. She didn't think their was any internal damage. He gets to stay here for a few days as he relearns how to walk and learns how to drink from a bottle. He's only a few days old so he should learn quick. Then he will go to a wildlife rehabber who will keep him for the rest of his life (She has one buck already so he will have a companion).


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 5, 2013)

Poor baby! I'm glad you found him!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, that is so sad/adorable!     Baby deer are just precious.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's a video of him learning to walk:
http://youtu.be/SBZQKaJ7ATU

He's actually doing really well. He can even walk on the tile floor inside without falling!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 6, 2013)

How adorable!!! Love the fawn and "Duke"    If I was closer, I would take him!    Not many people get to experiance bottle feeding a fawn!!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 6, 2013)

His name is Simon  He seems to think Ownedby3alpacas is his mom and she is already too attached so I can imagine how hard they will both take it when he goes to his new home. For me it's just like having a little goat in the house again!

Duke is leaving on Sunday which is good for him, but a little sad because me and my dog Ben like him a lot. 

Here's Ben in his pool adventure the other day. As you can tell from his expression, kiddie pools are terrifying!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 6, 2013)

Give Duke a hug goodbye for me. The fawn is adorable. Ben doesn't seem to want the pool


----------

